# Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- Nexus Trix & Red Earth demo added!



## Synesthesia

*SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA*

A year after the initial release of Albion Volume 1, we're proud to announce the arrival of her younger brother Loegria. Concentrating on cinematic beauty and detail this is quite frankly the most sumptuous library we have ever made.

Some of the world's finest players, playing the finest instruments, recorded at Air studios through the finest vintage valve and ribbon microphones to tape! This is quite simply audio custard.

Designed as a stand-alone "all you would need out of the box" Albion II contains content from entirely new sessions with a smaller and more delicious chamber sized string section and some esoteric brass and wind ensembles. The strings contain a greater variety of articulations than the original epic Albion, and is designed to perfectly compliment the first library with greater diversity but also detail and accuracy where needed.

This orchestral delight is complimented by a raft of exciting cinematic and media composition tools including Darwin Percussion II, Stephenson's Steam Band II, Fenton's Reversals and The Byron Tapes.

For more information go HERE


(NB this is a download only product direct from www.spitfireaudio.com all prices subject to VAT within the EU, 25% off vouchers will be distributed at the end of the promotional period, 30% educational discounts will also be available for Loegria AFTER this promotional period has ended)

ADD TO CART RIGHT THIS SECOND!!

VI-Control Exclusive!!







v1.1 RELEASED!!!



final changelist was:

Support in all patches for polyphonic legato sequencing using velocity splitting.
Ability to move the articulation keyswitches around by dragging the slider underneath the articulation name

Time Machine patches for the shorts of every instrument in '_Time Machine patches_' folder (user the 'Time M' slider in the UI)

Extended legato range for Strings Hi Legato/Half Legato.

String sustains and legato articulations have a stronger attack when using high velocity (in polylegato mode the Speed slider controls this).

OSTINATUM : 'Enable keyswitch control' allows you to toggle Ostinatum mode with configurable keyswitches

OSTINATUM : 'Enable keyswitch soloing' allows you to solo specific Ostinatum patterns via configurable keyswitches

OSTINATUM : 'Mute this pattern' available in pattern config to mute/unmute specific patterns.

Major Sandbox Engine optimisations to improve performance on low end machines.
Various minor bug fixes and tweaks





Andy B demo added:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]


Christian demos added:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PICCADILLY-CIRCUS-LOEGRIA-CH.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/THIRST-LOEGRIA-MIXED-CH.mp3[/mp3]

Nexus Trix & Red Earth demo added:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Order_Of_The_Rose_Spitfire_Loegria.mp3[/mp3]

(all orch content Loegria, with a dash of solo strings behind.)


*NEW!



Synesthesia @ Wed Aug 29 said:



Hi everyone!

I've done the first of the orchestral walkthroughs - STRINGS.

Sorry about my slightly rambling style!

Brass / WW to follow.

Enjoy!

Paul :D

ps: its still processing in YT at the moment - 1080 HD will be available shortly.



Click to expand...






Hi guys, I've done a pretty terrible walk-through of the non-orchestral content for A2L here: 

http://youtu.be/-GkoH73aqUo 

We're so busy getting this release sorted that I haven't had time to re-do the whole bit where the screen is not wholly visible..... A thousand apologies.... Much more useful and professional tutorials and vids once released I promise. 

All the best. 

Christian.

Click to expand...


OK GUYS HERE WE GO.... 

WE ARE AIMING TO RELEASE ALBION II - LOEGRIA NEXT THURSDAY THE 30th OF AUGUST. 

THE FULL RETAIL PRICE WILL BE £329. 

BUT TO CELEBRATE THE RELEASE WE WILL BE OFFERING A 25% DISCOUNT AND A 25% DISCOUNT VOUCHER FOR ANY FUTURE PURCHASE. 

THIS OFFER WILL LAST FOR 2 WEEKS FROM INITIAL RELEASE. 

THIS IS NOT A PRE-RELEASE DEAL, SO THE MINUTE WE TAKE YOUR MONEY YOU GET TO TAKE OUR CONTENT. 

Please note. EDU discounts will not be eligible for Albion II until the end of this promotional period 

SO IN CONCLUSION £329 - 25% = £245 (YES WE'VE ROUNDED DOWN) + A 25% DISCOUNT VOUCHER OFF ANY FUTURE PURCHASE.... AND YES..... THERE'S YUMMY STUFF STILL TO COME THIS YEAR. 

We will release all 25% off vouchers once the two-week discount deal has ended. 

Much love to you all for keeping this thread alive. We'll start posting lots of demo and walkthrough stuff early next week. It's a bigger more detailed library than the original A1, designed to standalone as a module of beautiful and esoteric tools but also the most perfect companion to A1. In my humble opinion A2 is the loveliest sounding string VI I've ever used. 

Best. 

Christian. 

NB All prices are subject to VAT within the EU.*



Spitfire are delighted to announce our new addition to the *Albion* product line - we are in the early alpha stage with this product and expect to complete production and NI encoding in approximately 2 months.

Here is a Strings only demo from maestro Andy Blaney using some of the Alpha patches:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Alb2StringDemo.mp3[/mp3]

*CINEMATIC DETAIL & BEAUTY*

Following in the huge success of the thundering Albion I - Epic Cinematic Tools - Spitfire are delighted to announce *Albion II - Loegria*. Designed as a stand-alone tool, everything you would need to write beautiful and esoteric film scores out-of-the-box. We are excited to present an incredible *Chamber sized String group* of the first call session players in the UK, again designed as High and Low Ensembles. At last this intimate sound is available with Spitfire's mic mixing ability, and with strings that concentrate also on an array of *additional techniques* not found in Albion I, and woods and brass that centre more on "choral" use of such sections. *Loegria* is a must buy for Albion users wishing to expand on the possibilities of that broad & thumping tool-set, but also stands alone as a superb tool for creating intimate scores.

*ALBION ORCHESTRA* - As with Albion I, everything is recorded at Air Studios Lyndhurst Hall through the finest and rarest vintage valve and ribbon mics onto 2" tape. Every patch is available with four way mic control and all shorts patches work with the newly enriched "Ostinatum" v3 gadget. We have a mixture of true-legato, longs, and shorts patches, the latter of which are recorded with 4 round robins.

The *strings* sound-set features a comprehensive selection of additional techniques; the much called for tremolando patches, trills, harmonics, flautando, light col legno and a variety of shorts patches. In addition to this we have duplicated full longs, & legatos with a smaller 'half section' sized band, and we feel we have created most successful sounding chamber strings package commercially available today. With the 4-way mic control the sound is very adaptable and we feel the smaller section is better suited to independent scores, period pieces, romance and comedy, not to mention vocal accompaniment - pop tracks and alike. 

The *brass* range concentrates on the true beauty of British brass sections, their heart wrenching choral qualities. We have two ensembles recorded, a bank of Euphonia and Horns, and the more ancient but no less beautiful Sackbut choir.

The *wind section* concentrates on the beautiful simplistic qualities of traditional wooden recorders. Played by a group of the finest players of this instrument in the world. We also have included a selection of cheeky Crumhorns for those needing something truly medieval!

*BYRON BEATS* - Not only will Loegria be great to provide a single stop solution for beautiful romantic, period scores, finer sounding strings for pop tracks, or detail to your thundering Albion I mockups, it will also give you everything you need to come up with esoteric independent style film scores. Byron beats is an inspiring place to start any new indy cue. Here will be a comprehensive selection of rhythms loops inspired by a popular keyboard instrument from the 60s and 70s (you know the one, it used real tape). As there were only a few of these rhythms recorded on the original classic they have been subject to massive over-use. Loegria provides an entirely new comprehensive bank of these style of rhythms. Recorded vintage style through a rare Cadac desk, these loops will feature both the original full bandwidth analogue recordings and also "vintage" versions whose signal path includes a line mixer owned and used by Jimi Hendrix.

*DARWIN PERCUSSION* - A selection of higher pitched and more detailed cinematic ensemble percussion with another selection of Sub & Easter Island Hits to refresh your Albion library.

*FENTON REVERSALS* - Any media composer knows that a tricky cut or a suddenly revised edit can make a mess of the musicality of a cue. And the way to blur a jump in music, a sudden 3/4 bar or a cut that runs in the middle of a beat is to use some form of reversed material. Fenton Reversals are a selection of super cool reverses derived from the Albion range and locked into your host tempo so you don't need to line them up. A lot of these are also mod wheel dynamic cross fade control.


----------



## MacQ

Sounds great. 

What's the "simply irresistible" price?


----------



## Farkle

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Awesome. AWESOME. *AWESOME*!!

Can't wait... I just paid off my biz credit card, looks like I'm racking up some cash on it again, between Albion II and Cinewinds.

Thanks, Paul, and the Spitfire team! This product looks stupendous!


Mike


----------



## eschroder

Stoked


----------



## noiseboyuk

Oh, that is terrific. It's rare to see a new product and think "that's a genuine gap in the market". I've thought for a while smaller sections are under-represented, so much better for a lot of TV work.

It's looking and sounding fantastic, guys. Will be watching this very closely!


----------



## paulcole

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

That's a great sound. Is that straight out of the box Paul?


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



paulcole @ Fri May 18 said:


> That's a great sound. Is that straight out of the box Paul?



Yes, there's nothing added to the demo - no reverb or any other processing.

It uses the 'half' size sections for the legato and longs. They're perfect for divided writing.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Sul Pont, Sul Pont, Sul Pont!!! Someone's got to do it one day... o/~ 

And those Fenton reversals - Jesus Christ, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



> Awesome. AWESOME. AWESOME!!


AWESOME!!! 
Phew.
So, now after the initial shock... breathing, and then actually going to read the announcement. :D


----------



## Dutchfilmscore

I am at first chair


----------



## dcoscina

I'm so there. Saving my $$$ starting now!


----------



## TuomasP

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Wow, this totally changes my shopping list


----------



## james7275

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Just gotta love that classic spitfire sound!.. Chalk up another sale!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I wonder if I get a discount for punning the pop-culture reference?

Listened to the demo again and this is one of a select few products where I know I'm buying it from just the first demo/details released. 'Psyched'. Quite...


----------



## Kralc

My mind is blown...

I cannot wait.


----------



## mushanga

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Wow.....sounds great. Very exciting!

Paul - will there be an option to purchase the 'Albion bundle' at a discounted price?


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

This sounds like it would be a perfect addition to Albion to bring some more presence to the strings in Albion 1.

Right now LASS mixed with Albion strings does that, but it would be nice to have everything sitting in the Lyndhurst Hall.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Wow - beyond excited!!


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback!

We don't have exact pricing yet, just waiting until we have completed work.

I can say though, that we will have a discounted launch, and that we won't be bundling Albion I and II.

Price details will follow in the coming weeks!


----------



## ryanstrong

Synesthesia @ Fri May 18 said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive feedback!



How does Loegria mix with Albion strings? Have you guys played with adding Loegria strings on top of Albion strings to make the the strings sit more on top of the mix yet still have a full body sound?

Basically I LOVE Albion 1,it sounds beauitful but I sometimes wish they sat on top of the mix a little more for certain cues, so I'm just wondering if Loegria will help do that.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Ryan,

We'll have some videos and examples starting in a few weeks - and we'll look at combining with Albion specifically.

Loegria has a superb definition and intensity about the sound that adds a lot of clarity to Albion when mixed together.

It sounds excellent on its own as you can hear, but matches exceptionally well with Albion I as well.

Thanks for your interest!

Paul :D


----------



## Vision

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Andy, I hear an influence from John Williams "The Trip to Earth" in this piece. Am I right? Very cool.. 

Sounds Great. Looking forward to more info on this lib.


----------



## ryanstrong

Synesthesia @ Fri May 18 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> We'll have some videos and examples starting in a few weeks - and we'll look at combining with Albion specifically.
> 
> Loegria has a superb definition and intensity about the sound that adds a lot of clarity to Albion when mixed together.
> 
> It sounds excellent on its own as you can hear, but matches exceptionally well with Albion I as well.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!
> 
> Paul :D



Exactly what I wanted to hear! Yes the definition sounds SUPERB!

And superb demo by Andy Blaney! Where can I listen to more of Any's work? Love this cue, feels very Williams-esque. I can see bit of reference to "The Trip to Earth" with some of the tip toe pizzicatos.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

Awesome.

There goes my social life. With the free Solo Strings update around the corner, the huge (and also free) Albion update coming in the next few weeks and Loegria, I know what I'll be doing this summer. 

P.S.: Somehow I have a hunch that Albion III will be called "Cambria." Anyone taking bets?


----------



## zacnelson

Do the legato patches include the full range of notes, or are they limited in the same way as Albion?


----------



## Joao Bernardo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I'll be taking advantage of the discounted launch, another great library.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Congratulation on this new release guys!
Looking forward to this addition.

Love the tonal quality of the cello and violin lines in the beginning of Andy's piece. 

Great to see that Albion keeps growing!


----------



## jleckie

Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## noiseboyuk

As well as the smaller size, I'm definitely also interested in the period-skew that the library has. Nice to be covering brass and woods that so far are under-represented. Looking forward to some medieval demos...


----------



## marcotronic

Has anybody already mentioned AWESOME ???

Will there be a special discount for Albion I owners?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Tatu

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

:shock: 
I haven't really paid much attention to Spitfire's products, though I Do know the good reputation you gentlemen have.

If rest of the library follows the beauty of the strings. This will be a must have.


----------



## mark812

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Awesome! 

BTW, I presume that col legno is col legno battuto only - not with col legno tratto? :mrgreen: 

Splitting hairs aside.. Can't wait to hear more demos!


----------



## SPOTS

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



TuomasP @ Fri May 18 said:


> Wow, this totally changes my shopping list


About the same here. The news just came at perfect timing as I was still pondering about Adagio vs CS2. I will eventually skip both for now and wait for Albion II as it seems to be of a much bigger added value to my current setup, in addition to SSS which I am just about to order.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



mark812 @ Sat May 19 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> BTW, I presume that col legno is col legno battuto only - not with col legno tratto? :mrgreen:
> 
> Splitting hairs aside.. Can't wait to hear more demos!



Just battuto, we're trying to get detail out there without giving you all scroll wheel RSI.

We're also still in production of some of the non-orchestral elements so may get some behind the scenes videos up as well.

Thanks as always for your kind words.

Christian.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Sat May 19 said:


> We're also still in production of some of the non-orchestral elements so may get some behind the scenes videos up as well.



Now your talking! Let's see some behind the scenes video! It will build some more brand interest for you guys (at least some my perspective) and thus further instill fan loyalty and increase brand equity! Sorry I'm in marketing.

I just love videos and your product is so great that there should be no reason not to put yourselves out there!

I like the CineSamples videos they do for their products, and behind the scenes videos showing their offices, the sections recording in Sony etc. Show us the Lyndhurst hall! Let me feel like when I play your product I can literally see these instruments playing in the space.

I have Albion 1 and Spitfire Percussion and they are so beautiful sounding straight out of the box! There isn't a more inspiring intimate piano then the Spitfire Felt Piano - would LOVE that to be further deep sampled!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



rystro @ Sat May 19 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat May 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're also still in production of some of the non-orchestral elements so may get some behind the scenes videos up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your talking! Let's see some behind the scenes video! It will build some more brand interest for you guys (at least some my perspective) and thus further instill fan loyalty and increase brand equity! Sorry I'm in marketing.
> 
> I just love videos and your product is so great that there should be no reason not to put yourselves out there!
> 
> I like the CineSamples videos they do for their products, and behind the scenes videos showing their offices, the sections recording in Sony etc. Show us the Lyndhurst hall! Let me feel like when I play your product I can literally see these instruments playing in the space.
> 
> I have Albion 1 and Spitfire Percussion and they are so beautiful sounding straight out of the box! There isn't a more inspiring intimate piano then the Spitfire Felt Piano - would LOVE that to be further deep sampled!
Click to expand...


Thanks again, we don't get much FB on the labs stuff so it's good to hear it's being used, a quick fix for your felt piano is to buy the pendle ship's piano, http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/ tune it up by about 20 cents and then play it with the felt piano, I'd say maybe the pendle back 3db from the felt. It works really really nicely for that Jon Brion sound.

We're recording some more of our Byron beats next week so we'll get some action videos if the musos let us.

Christian.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Sat May 19 said:


> rystro @ Sat May 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a more inspiring intimate piano then the Spitfire Felt Piano - would LOVE that to be further deep sampled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, we don't get much FB on the labs stuff so it's good to hear it's being used, a quick fix for your felt piano is to buy the pendle ship's piano, http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/ tune it up by about 20 cents and then play it with the felt piano, I'd say maybe the pendle back 3db from the felt. It works really really nicely for that Jon Brion sound.
> 
> We're recording some more of our Byron beats next week so we'll get some action videos if the musos let us.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


Dude... how'd you know? Jon Brion is one of my favorite modern composers/producers! His work on Eternal Sunshine and Punch Drunk Love is incredible. YES his piano sound is amazing.

I just placed my order for the Pendle Ship piano. To get that sort of sound I had been using Abbey Road Keyboards the Challen piano but it was such a pain to ReWire Reason in. This will be great to get a Kontakt instrument to layer in with the Felt Piano. Thanks for the heads up.

Going back to Loegria, this package will be perfect to get that Jon Brion kind of sound too because he has a more present and intimate sounding strings in most of his recordings. His woodwinds are pretty amazing too.


----------



## Wes Antczak

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Thank you for the head's up and tip re the Ships Piano, and looking forward to Loegria. It looks like it's going to be a wonderful addition to the Albion range!


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

It _sounds_ like from Blaney's demo at the intro the Basses are playing pizzacato and then the Celli come in legato. Is this accurate? Meaning you have separated the celli from the basses and presumably the violas from the violins? I would love to hear that is so!


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

ALBION II - LOEGRIA sounds absolutely fantastic. I'm going to have to get used to working in the "Hi and Low" sounds method. Obviously it works.


----------



## mojamusic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Any plans for a choir library from Spitfire?


----------



## knightacs

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Just a quick heads up, I'm using Firefox 12 and I can't hear the demo here, nor any on the site. I can press play but they don't actually start playing. Anyone else having this problem?

EDIT: Just tested with Internet Explorer, works fine in there, so I'm pretty sure it's a Firefox issue.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



knightacs @ Thu May 24 said:


> Just a quick heads up, I'm using Firefox 12 and I can't hear the demo here, nor any on the site. I can press play but they don't actually start playing. Anyone else having this problem?



On a Mac using Chrome works fine.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



mojamusic @ Thu May 24 said:


> Any plans for a choir library from Spitfire?



Childrens choir! Girls and boys! man that would be good.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps,

Christian did a little behind the scenes vid about Byron Beats.

Enjoy!


----------



## ryanstrong

Synesthesia @ Fri May 25 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> Christian did a little behind the scenes vid about Byron Beats.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pglPjPuA-fk



YES, nice follow through!

Seeing all that amazing gear behind what these Spitfire samples will end up being really puts into perspective how Spitfire is able to achieve that sweet and warm sound their samples bring to the table. Not too mention the taste that Paul and Christian have in the gear, and use of the gear. Really it just comes down to good taste and ears for a good tone.

Way to go, thanks for showing us behind the scenes, I know I specifically mentioned it and I appreciate it!

That said, and I know this may be obvious, but iPhone video really has a lot motion blur to it that isn't immediately presented on the live view finder but when captured/rendered it's obvious. Next time just have slower pans and overall movement - BUT your follow through and just topical overview to simply introduce us to Spitfire trumps any of that.

Looking forward to Albion II.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

BTW are some of those loops going to be like a modern take on full band music loops that a Mellotron would have? I'm probably totally wrong, but I love what Jon Brion does with those kind of Mellotron loops integrating them into his scores. In particular in his Punch-Drunk Love soundtrack, so good!


----------



## noiseboyuk

Wow, 4038s on a drum kit! Never heard them used on a kit. Lots of coolness... thanks for posting


----------



## Kralc

Couldn't be more excited for Albion II!
These kind of videos are great, more please?


----------



## Consona

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



rystro @ Wed May 23 said:


> It _sounds_ like from Blaney's demo at the intro the Basses are playing pizzacato and then the Celli come in legato. Is this accurate? Meaning you have separated the celli from the basses and presumably the violas from the violins? I would love to hear that is so!


+1. It would be so wonderful to have celli separated from basses.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Thanks for the kind messages guys.

I have to say there is every reason to be excited about Loegria. I have been apha-ing them this weekend, and I say this because I am so excited and just need to share.

They are the most beautiful sounding strings I have ever played from any library, that is _any_ library. I built a crude multi with flautando, hi and lo, lo strings CS and hi strings harmonics with Euphonia mixed in the middle, cracked my fingers and played some nicely spread chords and I am not joking my jaw hit my knees. I didn't have to wiggle my mod wheel (if I had my jaw would have unhinged) it just sounded like a staggeringly awesome bit of lovely straight out of the box.... I am so so excited, we have really nailed it this time..... ooh and I haven't tried it with AI yet.....

...... I'm off........

Christian xxx

P.S. Thanks for kind words of encouragement, we're getting this done as quickly as possible whilst also taking pains to make this as comprehensive a package as the original was, to surpass that award winning module and introduce the world to what beauty is possible to be created from these sceptres isles.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



> cracked my fingers and played some nicely spread chords


You know, you could have shared these chords with us. :wink:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

soon come soon come....


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

The audio demo of Albion II sounds Amazing ! 

Would love to hear a few more demos when that becomes possible. I just purchased Albion I, I'm sure Albion II would be a great addition, and great complementing library to Albion I. 

Hopefully the official release is not Tooooo Faaaaaar away , away, away, ...away *fade out*

Cheers,

Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

We're proceeding through the alpha stages of the Albion II orchestral content, and will get some more demos soon..... it really really is breathtaking.

We've been hard at it with our new Stephenson content which, being based on the beautiful new chamber material, is gorgeous... and the new "Reversers" bank is going to be very very cool...... there's absolutely massive amounts of content in this next chapter!

In the meantime.... a little birdy tells me that Albion I v3 is not far away at all.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Tue Jun 12 said:


> We're proceeding through the alpha stages of the Albion II orchestral content, and will get some more demos soon..... it really really is breathtaking.
> 
> We've been hard at it with our new Stephenson content which, being based on the beautiful new chamber material, is gorgeous... and the new "Reversers" bank is going to be very very cool...... there's absolutely massive amounts of content in this next chapter!
> 
> In the meantime.... a little birdy tells me that Albion I v3 is not far away at all.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



That's Wonderful ! 

Thanks for the feedback.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

You totally had me at "flautando." I'd kill for flaut strings recorded in ensemble-type settings.

Kerry


----------



## Inductance

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Okay, Albion V3 is downloaded and installed. Awesome! Spitfire guys, thank you for these excellent updates. Looking forward to using some of the new V3 patches in an upcoming project.

Now, time to turn our attention to Albion II - Loegria. ETA??? :mrgreen:


----------



## marcotronic

Any news, guys?!  For me Loegria is the most anticipated library 2012!

Thx
Marco


----------



## zacnelson

Me too!


----------



## mushanga

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Same here! Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi guys,

We are working hard on it! Its going really well. I don't want to post dates yet as it always bites me on the ass but suffice to say we have a LOT of content in this lib. :D

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I concur, our new lab in King's Cross has been building some beautiful Stephenson's stuff, half of the library is mod wheel dyn as you'd expect, but the other half kind of disintegrates the sound when you roll up the mod. We've been editing some more thunderous Darwin, this time recorded with 5 RRs 5 dyn layers, and loads more hits! The Byron beats are the nuts. 50% of people I play them to go... "cool" (like the turtle out of Finding Nemo) and 50% look at me with total incredulity as if to say, "WTF is that all about? Sounds like total plop". Which is just how I like it. I think the reversals are going to be a much used tool but we're just scratching our heads about how to audition them in real world. It's a bit tricky when the sound starts with nothing and takes 4 bars to hit it's apex.... I think we're going to have an audition slider added.

Just been sent betas of legatos. I have attached dribble bib and am going in!

Christian.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I just heard your demo "bad eggs at the andaz" and i wanted to say that i really enjoyed it. a truly nice composition and a stunning sound allover. i really the spitfire laboratories - it's a pity they arent discussed much. 
which leads me to a different question: when is the iron drum supposed to be released? is it the same as what the new iron drum brunel loop is made of? and the biggest question - if iron drum is number 7, what is number six and where is it gone?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



rocking.xmas.man @ Fri Jun 29 said:


> I just heard your demo "bad eggs at the andaz" and i wanted to say that i really enjoyed it. a truly nice composition and a stunning sound allover. i really the spitfire laboratories - it's a pity they arent discussed much.
> which leads me to a different question: when is the iron drum supposed to be released? is it the same as what the new iron drum brunel loop is made of? and the biggest question - if iron drum is number 7, what is number six and where is it gone?



Thanks, Andaz was written and realised on a laptop in the Andaz hotel on Sunset. Amazing what you can do with technology these days (and a thunderbolt hard drive).

Well spotted on the numbering. Number 6 was going to be a tuned hamster cage (I saw a dude playing one at a Bjork gig) but it sounded completely rubbish so we're back to the drawing board for a number 6. Any ideas, I have a nice Kalimba that we were going to embarrass with some precociously expensive microphones?

The iron drum is the same as the one in v3 (which are patterns) but it'll be single hits as suggested. We've gone quite deep so it's taking a little longer than we'd hoped, but it's nearly there.

Best.

C.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Cool. take your time for the iron drum. it is really understandable that other things are more important at the moment - i just was a bit curious. Kalimba sounds like a nice idea to me... but: i remember, when i was a little child i had a toy accordion - this sounded really... ...special... 
i'm looking forward to everything new from you guys. you always are having great ideas that result in good sounding products


----------



## MichaelL

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Fri Jun 29 said:


> rocking.xmas.man @ Fri Jun 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard your demo "bad eggs at the andaz" and i wanted to say that i really enjoyed it. a truly nice composition and a stunning sound allover. i really the spitfire laboratories - it's a pity they arent discussed much.
> which leads me to a different question: when is the iron drum supposed to be released? is it the same as what the new iron drum brunel loop is made of? and the biggest question - if iron drum is number 7, what is number six and where is it gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Andaz was written and realised on a laptop in the Andaz hotel on Sunset. Amazing what you can do with technology these days (and a thunderbolt hard drive).
> 
> Well spotted on the numbering. Number 6 was going to be a tuned hamster cage (I saw a dude playing one at a Bjork gig) but it sounded completely rubbish so we're back to the drawing board for a number 6. Any ideas, I have a nice Kalimba that we were going to embarrass with some precociously expensive microphones?
> 
> The iron drum is the same as the one in v3 (which are patterns) but it'll be single hits as suggested. We've gone quite deep so it's taking a little longer than we'd hoped, but it's nearly there.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
Click to expand...



+1 to rocking .xmas.man. I feel like I've been buying the wrong samples all these years! 

However, Christian, I'm intrigued by the "laptop at sunset." What did you use for a DAW / sequencer...Sibelius?

I know what's on my shopping list now...more Spitfire products!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



MichaelL @ Fri Jun 29 said:


> british_bpm @ Fri Jun 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocking.xmas.man @ Fri Jun 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard your demo "bad eggs at the andaz" and i wanted to say that i really enjoyed it. a truly nice composition and a stunning sound allover. i really the spitfire laboratories - it's a pity they arent discussed much.
> which leads me to a different question: when is the iron drum supposed to be released? is it the same as what the new iron drum brunel loop is made of? and the biggest question - if iron drum is number 7, what is number six and where is it gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Andaz was written and realised on a laptop in the Andaz hotel on Sunset. Amazing what you can do with technology these days (and a thunderbolt hard drive).
> 
> Well spotted on the numbering. Number 6 was going to be a tuned hamster cage (I saw a dude playing one at a Bjork gig) but it sounded completely rubbish so we're back to the drawing board for a number 6. Any ideas, I have a nice Kalimba that we were going to embarrass with some precociously expensive microphones?
> 
> The iron drum is the same as the one in v3 (which are patterns) but it'll be single hits as suggested. We've gone quite deep so it's taking a little longer than we'd hoped, but it's nearly there.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to rocking .xmas.man. I feel like I've been buying the wrong samples all these years!
> 
> However, Christian, I'm intrigued by the "laptop at sunset." What did you use for a DAW / sequencer...Sibelius?
> 
> I know what's on my shopping list now...more Spitfire products!
Click to expand...


I use Logic... Only non spitfire thing in there is a touch of that new Lexicon splosh you can buy in modules, i whacked that on the violin to give it that produced sound and to smudge some of my programming frailties!


----------



## mikolaj7

Sounds great. Will have to get at some point.


----------



## Theseus

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Looking at the articulations list, I just want to make sure I got it right : you RE-sampled the whole Hi & Low sections for full sized ensemble strings that are already in Albion ?

If that's correct, that's awesome, because it has been for me the only patches from original Albion that frustrated me : gorgeous sound, but a few transition volume drops or repetitive squeaks, and an overall "buggy" feeling when trying to get a melody flowing over the whole range. Perfectly usable in an infinite variation of situations, don't get me wrong, but limiting because of the workarounds necessary.

Would the range be the same as it was in Albion ?

Gosh, and to think that we'll have half sections to go with it, that's wonderfull.

HIGH STRINGS
Col Legno
Flautando
Artificial Harmonics
*Longs*
Longs Con Sord
Longs Half Section
Pizzicato
Shorts
Shorts Con Sord
Trills Maj/Min
Unmeas Trems
*Legato*
Legato Half Section


----------



## MichaelL

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Sat Jun 30 said:


> [
> 
> I use Logic... Only non spitfire thing in there is a touch of that new Lexicon splosh you can buy in modules, i whacked that on the violin to give it that produced sound and to smudge some of my programming frailties!




Thanks Christian. I'm sold!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



Theseus @ Mon Jul 02 said:


> Looking at the articulations list, I just want to make sure I got it right : you RE-sampled the whole Hi & Low sections for full sized ensemble strings that are already in Albion ?



Hi there, yes everything resampled from scratch but with a different sized band giving us a beautiful chamber sound (see Alpha demo at top of post) which is greater for detailed more intricate and intimate cues and will be great to add definition to Albion I. Alongside all these brilliant additional techniques.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Theseus

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Thanks Christian, got it. 

Could you tell us what's the size of the chamber strings you sampled : 12 or 21 players?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



Theseus @ Mon Jul 02 said:


> Thanks Christian, got it.
> 
> Could you tell us what's the size of the chamber strings you sampled : 12 or 21 players?



6,4,4,4,3 = 21

Best.

C.


----------



## Theseus

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Thanks Christian, 21 sounds good and is what I expected (well, half sections of a 12 players ensemble would be solos for the bass and cellos at least, so it was obvious, but you never know !)


----------



## MoonFlare

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Exciting news! Will the library be Kontakt Player compatible?


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Albion II 'Loegria' will surely be on my order list this month or maybe early August (as soon as it is officially released). 

I already have 'Albion 1' and love it ! Awesome Library.

Oh..and nice choice for its name : 'Loegria' very unique and distinct, and also related to 'Albion'. Makes a lot of sense. 

Thanks for developing first-class sample libraries. (With cool names) :mrgreen: 

Cheers,
Muzsculp


----------



## snattack

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Hi!

Economical question: are Spitfire planning to make use of the european VAT lift for company orders? It's impossible to lift Brittish VAT in Sweden, so it's just an added costs today, which is meant to not exist becuase we're not obligated to pay VAT in other countries, so it usually just gets removed when ordering in europe. Others (VSL, OrchestralTools, etc) have this opportunity.

Best,
Andreas


----------



## FriFlo

You need a VAT ID, then you can pay without VAT. That's how I did both my spitfire purchases so far.


----------



## spikescott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Non orchestral elements - are we going to see your wonky homemade guitar-fiddle thingy?! That would be amusing! 

Ralph on perc too! Mint!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## quantum7

REALLY looking forward to this and will be purchasing Albion I tomorrow.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



spikescott @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> Non orchestral elements - are we going to see your wonky homemade guitar-fiddle thingy?!



By that I presume you are referring to my trumpet fiddle:







I'll have you know that this is a rare antique! I believe they were popular for about 6 months sometime between 1910 and 1920. They're single stringed instruments and instead of a a soundboard have a gramophone horn as a resonator. When bowed (as designed) they sound like a mosquito with a cigarette paper between it's lips slowly being crushed by an overweight sadistic child.

Which is why I play it with pencils, and can safely say I have used this instrument more than any other in my arrangements.

Thanks for bringing it up though, the number of people who email us to say their sample set is incomplete, when loading these instruments from Brunel Loops, not realising it's not a duelling trumpeter and violinist.

It doesn't feature too heavily in Loegria although I have mangled some TFs for use in the new "Fentons" sub-section of the library. The latter of which I hope you guys find really useful.

We're getting very close to moving into the final stages of post production and I believe there may be some 1s and 0s flighting Eastward from London this week maybe? We'll be sure to get some more demos up soon.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## P.T.

I', still not clear as to what this package contains.

Does it have a full sized string orchestra as well as the half sections, or is it just the half sections?

Also, are there separate bass, cello, viola, and violins sections or just the bass/cello and violin/violas combinations?

The demos for Albion 1 and 2 all sound very good, but I do like to have separate sections for part writing.

A problem I have with most string combination patches is the discontinuities where the beginnings and endings of the various sections come together and overlap.
Playing up from, say, the cellos, suddenly the violas come in in the middle of a run and the sound changes. The same happens in all the transition areas.

How has Albion and Albion 2 handles this?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Hi there,

I'll look into our documentation if it is not clear.

Albion II is a complete standalone package that contains a full chamber sized string section playing longs, shorts, pizz & legatos alongside half sections which we feel are super useful for realistic divisi parts. Alongside this are a comprehensive selection of additional techniques, terms, trills, harmonics (THE FLAUTANDO.....THE FLAUTANDO!!!, sorry, v v excited) not found in Albion I.

Both Albions are ensemble libraries so essentially highs and lows, but it is carefully orchestrated so you don't feel any lumps. Whereby we feather sections in and out so they are playing in their true "sweet spots". We also created some delicious multis in Albion 1 which enabled you to have the entire section across the keyboard without any sudden changes in timbal quality.

The price-point reflects that these are quick-out-of-the-box tools designed to work on a broad range of systems that give you the opportunity to create wonderfully realistic inspiring virtual orchestral music with fantastic 5.1 potential, multi mic mixing and a host of additional tools that we as film composers ourselves feel are excellently suited to create modern cinematic cues.

Albion I is great for the big stuff, Albion II will be great for more emotional, beautiful and detailed cues, combine the two and I think you'll have a winning versatile package.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## spikescott

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ 9/7/2012 said:


> spikescott @ Thu Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non orchestral elements - are we going to see your wonky homemade guitar-fiddle thingy?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that I presume you are referring to my trumpet fiddle:
Click to expand...


I forgot about the trumpet part of that confuberation!

Am I right in thinking you also have a similar one stringed ...er 'instrument' that has a big box resonator at the bottom - like a catering sized tub of margerine?! Or did I dream that?


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

The Iron Drum!

There is a release post, but i can't seem to find it anywere in the members Section?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Soon come, sorry, there was a meltdown at air studios yesterday that meant our webmaster couldn't hit go, Ill repost when it's there.


----------



## Ed

Love the video Christian. I love it when I see these behind the scenes stuff. Love the idea behind Albion 2, Im sure I'll love it. Ive always wanted a smaller section with a great sound and I think once I get your Solo Srings and Albion 2 thats pretty much covered it, I have several big libraries for a full section sound. Excited! 

PS: Big big fan of your Triangle score btw


----------



## cc64

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Mon Jul 09 said:


> spikescott @ Thu Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non orchestral elements - are we going to see your wonky homemade guitar-fiddle thingy?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that I presume you are referring to my trumpet fiddle:
Click to expand...


Cool! So this would be Gaston Lagaffe's inspiration for this ; )



Claude


----------



## synapse21

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Cannot wait to hear more - I am absolutely in love with Albion I's Low Strings Octave Legatos...so rich and deep. I love that you can adjust the legato transition speeds as well.

This library will no doubt sound and perform fantastically.

When the guys at CS get around to CineStrings, they will have a lot to compete with! 

- Rodney


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



synapse21 @ Mon Jul 09 said:


> Cannot wait to hear more - I am absolutely in love with Albion I's Low Strings Octave Legatos...so rich and deep. I love that you can adjust the legato transition speeds as well.
> 
> - Rodney



+1000!!!! I have a lot of string libs and NOTHING I have comes close to that "rich and deep" low strings from Albion. Just that alone was worth the price of Albion to me. Great job Spitfire! o-[][]-o


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



quantum7 @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> synapse21 @ Mon Jul 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to hear more - I am absolutely in love with Albion I's Low Strings Octave Legatos...so rich and deep. I love that you can adjust the legato transition speeds as well.
> 
> - Rodney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1000!!!! I have a lot of string libs and NOTHING I have comes close to that "rich and deep" low strings from Albion. Just that alone was worth the price of Albion to me. Great job Spitfire! o-[][]-o
Click to expand...


Yep the Low Strings are the secret sauce. Sweet, rich and full.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Looking forward to hearing a 2nd audio/video of Albion 2 'Loegria' demo :D 

Hopefully soon !

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



muziksculp @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> Looking forward to hearing a 2nd audio/video of Albion 2 'Loegria' demo :D
> 
> Hopefully soon !
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



+1... I got ants in my pants.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



rystro @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> +1... I got ants in my pants.



:shock:


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



muziksculp @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> Looking forward to hearing a 2nd audio/video of Albion 2 'Loegria' demo :D
> 
> Hopefully soon !
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



+1 -my ants are already getting pants (o) o=< 

Marco


----------



## jleckie

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



rystro @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> muziksculp @ Mon Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing a 2nd audio/video of Albion 2 'Loegria' demo :D
> 
> Hopefully soon !
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1... I got ants in my pants.
Click to expand...


I would seriously either seek immediate medical attention (if they are fire ants) or b) change my dry cleaners.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Hi guys,

Here's some more behind the scenes clips of the new Byron Beats section of Albion being recorded.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXZWTvp-u0I&feature=player_detailpage

We're getting very near, Alpha is complete a few weeks of beta-ing final tweaks and improvements, some succulent demos and then it's all yours!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Kralc

Sounding awesome! So are the loops separately playable? Ex, can I have the kit loop by itself?

And thanks for the video.


----------



## british_bpm

Kralc @ Wed Jul 18 said:


> Sounding awesome! So are the loops separately playable? Ex, can I have the kit loop by itself?
> 
> And thanks for the video.



Indeed but because of spill, different versions are totally different takes with different instrument groups......

They're really are very very nice.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## dcoscina

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to buying this. No brainer really. Putting my $$$ aside for this one.


----------



## snattack

FriFlo @ Thu Jul 05 said:


> You need a VAT ID, then you can pay without VAT. That's how I did both my spitfire purchases so far.



OK, I've got one actually! Where do I put it in the order? Couldn't find the place.

Best,
A


----------



## Ed

Soooooo this time the Byron Beats is going to be like retro jazzy construction kits with breakdowns and pianos, guitars etc?


----------



## FriFlo

snattack @ Fri Jul 20 said:


> FriFlo @ Thu Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a VAT ID, then you can pay without VAT. That's how I did both my spitfire purchases so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've got one actually! Where do I put it in the order? Couldn't find the place.
> 
> Best,
> A
Click to expand...


You write them a Mail with your VAT ID and they'll send back a Paypal link without taxes.


----------



## Joao Bernardo

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

While I'm anxiously waiting for Albion II - Loegria, I wanted to suggest/ask you guys if you could add to your libraries documentation a simple notation of the recorded material, when appropriate of course, for example, I would love to see the notation of your harp glissandos, or the percussion rolls.
I haven't actually used paper for the last x years, but I'm trying to work with real musicians more and more (budget depending, of course) and sometimes it would be helpful to see written what is being played, I know many things like exact timings depend a lot on the performer, but a correct representation of the performance would be great.
Maybe in the future.


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I'm going crazy waiting for this-- can we get some more demos/videos please???


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

+1 When can I give you guys some money for this??? :lol:


----------



## FriFlo

They said release is due to autumn. To me it still feels a lot like summer these days ...


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

We're just waiting for stuff to get back from NI, then a couple of weeks of tweaks and testing. The Strings are simply awesome, the Byron Loops are already on Season II of Fresh Meat.... I got there first ha ha! The new Darwin is bigger & deeper (the new metals are awe inspiring). The reversers I'm going to use all the time.... hope you will too, and the Stephenson's are another set of massive inspiration.

Brass and woods also lovely..... One question mark hangs over the crum horn.... Hours of sampling, days of post-prod... but?

Sounds like plop..... not good plop like the Byron Beats. Like a proper jobby (as my Scottish wife would say). So this may be cast into the wilds of our labs for charitable purposes.... and if you buy it we'd all understand it was for purely philanthropical reasons.

I guess this is the advantage of not taking any money off you guys until it's released, we're free then to hone it to the quality bar we'd expect of the Albion range and only then decide on price based on scale of content.

Thanks for your continued patience.... your sanguine anticipation will be rewarded with a truly virtuous set of tools.

Christian.


----------



## noiseboyuk

Brilliant post, Christian, so great to see upfront honesty. Really looking forward to this one, of all the new and upcoming products this has the strongest USP to me.


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Sun Jul 29 said:


> ...I guess this is the advantage of not taking any money off you guys until it's released, we're free then to hone it to the quality bar we'd expect of the Albion range and only then decide on price based on scale of content. ....



Thanks a lot! Really appreciate that! 

Marco


----------



## Akiha

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Sun Jul 29 said:


> We're just waiting for stuff to get back from NI, then a couple of weeks of tweaks and testing. The Strings are simply awesome, the Byron Loops are already on Season II of Fresh Meat.... I got there first ha ha! The new Darwin is bigger & deeper (the new metals are awe inspiring). The reversers I'm going to use all the time.... hope you will too, and the Stephenson's are another set of massive inspiration.
> 
> Brass and woods also lovely..... One question mark hangs over the crum horn.... Hours of sampling, days of post-prod... but?
> 
> Sounds like plop..... not good plop like the Byron Beats. Like a proper jobby (as my Scottish wife would say). So this may be cast into the wilds of our labs for charitable purposes.... and if you buy it we'd all understand it was for purely philanthropical reasons.
> 
> I guess this is the advantage of not taking any money off you guys until it's released, we're free then to hone it to the quality bar we'd expect of the Albion range and only then decide on price based on scale of content.
> 
> Thanks for your continued patience.... your sanguine anticipation will be rewarded with a truly virtuous set of tools.
> 
> Christian.



Lovely use of English and complicated words to express the nature of the product . Really looking forward to this; the string patches look like they would compliment Cinematic Strings nicely.

Good luck for the release mate.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



> We're just waiting for stuff to get back from NI, then a couple of weeks of tweaks and testing.



ANY news regarding a release date? 
I could really need some smaller string stuff soon. (o)


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Hopefully it will be released soon.

Meanwhile, as we are in the waiting mode, how about some additional audio demos to get us even more excited ! 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Hello there esteemed VI alumni,

Loegria is now back from NI now, so we're doing final stages of tweaks and fine tuning over the next coupe of weeks.

I'll be certain to do some walk-throughs of non-orchestral content as soon as I can and I'm sure Paul will honour us with some orchestral walk-throughs once we're all happy to "show".

It's gonna be a corker and we thank you all for your kind words of support and such sanguine anticipation.

Best wishes, 

Christian.


----------



## paulcole

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Great. I love Paul's videos. Please get them in at 1080 hd and get him to get his voice louder and background music lower when he's talking.


----------



## Akiha

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



paulcole @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> Great. I love Paul's videos. Please get them in at 1080 hd and get him to get his voice louder and background music lower when he's talking.



And no beeping when clicking!

Thanks for the update Christian, looking forward to it! :D


----------



## windshore

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Really looking forward to this! 

I have to say when I first bought Albion, I had some doubts, but the Spitfire team as been awesome about updating and upgrading so that I feel my investment in each of their products has been well-rewarded. It's now rare that I don't have a Spitfire instrument somewhere in virtually every production. I think others here feel the same way and already have credit cards in hand - waiting to be able to pull the trigger. It's so good to see a developer that takes care of their existing customers.


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Agree 100%. I don't own Albion but seeing the updates and commitment the Spitfire team had for that library (Solo Strings as well) has basically pre-sold Loegria to me.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Thanks again guys. What's nice second time around is a lot of the original bugs and lessons learned with A1 have already been addressed so A2L v1 library will be "further down the line" than A1 v1 was. 

Re. upgrading existing content, there's a real biggie upgrade coming after we've got A2L out the door...

The minute we have some more demos/ walkthroughs we'll put them up and link to them here.

Christian.


----------



## Darkforest408

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Albion was a very dark and cold library.

Will legeria continue with this motif? I pefer this over that standard bright and full hollywood sound.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



> Re. upgrading existing content, there's a real biggie upgrade coming after we've got A2L out the door...


Albion-like RR-Legato on the Solo Strings? :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



Darkforest408 @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> Albion was a very dark and cold library.
> 
> Will legeria continue with this motif? I pefer this over that standard bright and full hollywood sound.



I'm not sure I'd call A1 dark and cold.... surely more warm and inspiring.... I'm sure just a semantic point though?


----------



## reddognoyz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Sun Jul 29 said:


> ..... One question mark hangs over the crum horn.... Hours of sampling, days of post-prod... but?
> 
> Sounds like plop..... not good plop like the Byron Beats. Like a proper jobby (as my Scottish wife would say). So this may be cast into the wilds of our labs for charitable purposes.... and if you buy it we'd all understand it was for purely philanthropical reasons.
> 
> Christian o[]) .




I never hear a crumhorn that didn't sound like proper jobby..... I don't really know what that is, but I'm sure it translates to crappy : )


----------



## Aer Gui Ta

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

There's nothing wrong with a 'proper jobby' accompanied by appropriate literature.


----------



## Darkforest408

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> I'm not sure I'd call A1 dark and cold.... surely more warm and inspiring.... I'm sure just a semantic point though?



whatever you call it. it's good, and it needs to continue.


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Sounds absolutely briliant! Congratz Spitfire Audio!! _-)


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



Waywyn @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> Sounds absolutely briliant! Congratz Spitfire Audio!! _-)



Working on a demo for this, Alex??


----------



## wqaxsz

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



playz123 @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> Waywyn @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds absolutely briliant! Congratz Spitfire Audio!! _-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a demo for this, Alex??
Click to expand...


So is it going to sound overcompressed and conformist like a sausage feast ?


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



wqaxsz @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> playz123 @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waywyn @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds absolutely briliant! Congratz Spitfire Audio!! _-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a demo for this, Alex??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it going to sound overcompressed and conformist like a sausage feast ?
Click to expand...


Uhhh ouch!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



wqaxsz @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> playz123 @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waywyn @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds absolutely briliant! Congratz Spitfire Audio!! _-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a demo for this, Alex??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it going to sound overcompressed and conformist like a sausage feast ?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure this befits a Spitfire Audio thread friend, we're all composers here, just doing the best we can, beating the deadlines, making VIs that make our lives a little happier. Whilst I may not get your SOH I can safely say nothing Alex nor Spitfire has ever put out sounds like a compressed sausage.

Although I'd except we're not that far off a "Full English" from time-to-time.

Best.

Christian/


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I'll just add that I found the comment made to Alex offensive and uncalled for. I'm a great admirer of Alex's talent, his compositions and his contributions to music, and suggest he's owed an apology. Sad; that's not very reflective of the people who frequent this forum, nor does it fit the tone of this discussion.


----------



## dcoscina

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I concur. One it's disrespectful to Alex who's done a lot of fine demos and tutorials. Two it's not cool to undermine this Spitfire thread with this stuff. I own all Spitfire products and to the chap who said their Albion is "cold" I must respectfully disagree. It's one of the warmest sounding libs out there.

Like Christian I hope this is a result of not everyone having the same command over the English language as opposed to any malicious intents.


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Guys, thanks a lot for your input and kind words. I seriously really appreciate!
However, let's get back this thread to what it was about - an awesome sounding new library!

I am used to comments like the above one from Laurent, reaching from overcompressed to boring to uninspired and lame ... whatever, I am not impressed, hurt or whatever and I don't even put my McKayla Maroney face on ... it just reminds me that my music is heard and to achieve a comment like this is almost as hard as to receive some kind ones!


----------



## TheWillardofOZ

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

What exactly is a Euphonia choir? Plural of Euphonium?

I've never heard of that particular instrument and my google search was to no avail.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA  -- First Audio Demo*



TheWillardofOZ @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> What exactly is a Euphonia choir? Plural of Euphonium?
> 
> I've never heard of that particular instrument and my google search was to no avail.



Indeed it is. In fact it's very bad English, a neologism. I was corrected by a Euphonium player on a session a few days ago who said that the plural of Euphonium is Euphoniums!

The Euphonium is a small tuba shaped instrument with an extraordinary range. From the French Horn mid range sweet-spot right down into tuba land (in fact I think they can hit the bottom C on the piano). I'm astonished they're not used more in British film scores as they're very much our "national" sound, being the dominant majority instrument group in colliery brass bands, and a major force in military marching bands. When grouped together they sound wonderful when arranged in a "choral" style. Close diatonic clusters will tear your heart strings out. They sound like slightly wobbly, very very warm (like molten Bournville chocolate warm) french horns crossed with a tuba. I recently heard a Euphonia (ahem) arrangement of Nimrod in a London park and cried like a child.

I think the thing for me about them is their tuning is very frail so when there's more than one you really hear each player. This tuning "frailty" gives choral arrangements a crying quality. Like someone humming whilst tears and snot come down their face. This is why I think the Loegria patch is going to be very realistic. I currently use a solo Euphonium patch to mock up my Euph' arrangements and the tuning on this VI is too accurate to truly represent how they sound as an ensemble.

They also can be played molto vibrato to give a very olde English parochial quality.

Interestingly if you book "band" Euphonium players in this country you notate at concert in the bass clef. If you book "classical" players they tend to be trombonists who double Euph's (ahem) as a specialty (I certainly got charged an extra uplift recently) and they read the instrument transposed in the treble clef.

As I said I recently did a score with them (two mixed with a tuba and two horns, delish) so will post some examples once I'm in the office. We have an encoding problem with this patch so I can't play you the sound direct from Loegria for another 48hrs. Oh the joys of beta testing...

As you've probably guessed by the verbosity of my response, I'm a fan, in fact they're my favourite instrument and we're so delighted and proud to introduce them to the vi-world.

Christian.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> TheWillardofOZ @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is a Euphonia choir? Plural of Euphonium?
> 
> I've never heard of that particular instrument and my google search was to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. In fact it's very bad English, a neologism. I was corrected by a Euphonium player on a session a few days ago who said that the plural of Euphonium is Euphoniums!
> 
> The Euphonium is a small tuba shaped instrument with an extraordinary range. From the French Horn mid range sweet-spot right down into tuba land (in fact I think they can hit the bottom C on the piano). I'm astonished they're not used more in British film scores as they're very much our "national" sound, being the dominant majority instrument group in colliery brass bands, and a major force in military marching bands. When grouped together they sound wonderful when arranged in a "choral" style. Close diatonic clusters will tear your heart strings out. They sound like slightly wobbly, very very warm (like molten Bournville chocolate warm) french horns crossed with a tuba. I recently heard a Euphonia (ahem) arrangement of Nimrod in a London park and cried like a child.
> 
> I think the thing for me about them is their tuning is very frail so when there's more than one you really hear each player. This tuning "frailty" gives choral arrangements a crying quality. Like someone humming whilst tears and snot come down their face. This is why I think the Loegria patch is going to be very realistic. I currently use a solo Euphonium patch to mock up my Euph' arrangements and the tuning on this VI is too accurate to truly represent how they sound as an ensemble.
> 
> They also can be played molto vibrato to give a very olde English parochial quality.
> 
> Interestingly if you book "band" Euphonium players in this country you notate at concert in the bass clef. If you book "classical" players they tend to be trombonists who double Euph's (ahem) as a specialty (I certainly got charged an extra uplift recently) and they read the instrument transposed in the treble clef.
> 
> As I said I recently did a score with them (two mixed with a tuba and two horns, delish) so will post some examples once I'm in the office. We have an encoding problem with this patch so I can't play you the sound direct from Loegria for another 48hrs. Oh the joys of beta testing...
> 
> As you've probably guessed by the verbosity of my response, I'm a fan, in fact they're my favourite instrument and we're so delighted and proud to introduce them to the vi-world.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


This sounds like a fun instrument to play with... I just watched some entertaining YouTube videos of some Euphs in action. I know it's probably a Tuba but I kept thinking of the theme song to Curb Your Enthusiasm.

Give us some more Loegria love!! I wanna hear more demos, videos, whatevers!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Yes yes yes. If you don´t want to take my money take at least my full attention..  
Perhaps a list of the included instruments to water our mouths? Or some short lines like in the solo strings video so that we can enjoy some of those instruments solo in their full beauty?


----------



## Darkforest408

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I'm surprised that my "cold" comment raised a little controversy. 

I don't mean cold in a manner similar to a Yamaha Dx7 vs a Minimoog, with one having a Cold "digital" sound and the other having a warm analog sound. 

Albion seems have a cold emotional feel to it. Not a digital/synthy or uninspiring sound". 

For example, Andy Blaneys "technical longs demo number 1" sold albion to me, and that demo has a very "evil" sound. It's sounds the way a horror movie should sound ...like a horror movie from the 70's, not the FX- rip-driven horror movies of today. 

I didn't mean it in anyway to degrade or insult spitfire albion. I find it to be quite an asset.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



Darkforest408 @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> I'm surprised that my "cold" comment raised a little controversy.
> 
> I don't mean cold in a manner similar to a Yamaha Dx7 vs a Minimoog, with one having a Cold "digital" sound and the other having a warm analog sound.
> 
> Albion seems have a cold emotional feel to it. Not a digital/synthy or uninspiring sound".
> 
> For example, Andy Blaneys "technical longs demo number 1" sold albion to me, and that demo has a very "evil" sound. It's sounds the way a horror movie should sound ...like a horror movie from the 70's, not the FX- rip-driven horror movies of today.
> 
> I didn't mean it in anyway to degrade or insult spitfire albion. I find it to be quite an asset.



No insult felt, it was merely a semantic query. We have this with directors all the time don't we. "Make it sound more Purple" I recently finished a movie where I struggled with a director for weeks who wanted my music to sound more "Brechtian" I of course took this to mean cold and austere, without emotion or connection with the listener. But he actually meant "make it sound like Kurt Weill" Brecht's long suffering collaborator. Mind you this was also the director who said "Christian, I believe you have good musical taste.... Tell me, why have you checked it in at the door for my movie?"

To my face, in my studio, in front of my assistant.

I nearly chinned him. But instead I got out some melotron loops, an accordion and a Tuba, which is what he wanted all along.

Thanks again for your kind words. Encoding problem has occurred somewhere between Germany, California and London, so am DL'ing for the second time, demos soon, 'promise!!

C.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Christian it is nice to see you're having fun at work, making music and developing libraries. i'm a bit curious for the euphoniums now


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

It's been so full on here getting this module as good as it can be..... So pleased to say that this module is way way way further along the line than Albion 1 was at it's initial point of release. I do promise some demos soon, it really is a thing to behold. But I also wanted to let you all know that an announcement re. price-point and release date is imminent....

...... As is the day on which you'll be able to lay your hands on this blighter :wink: 

Best.

Christian.


----------



## zacnelson

Awesome


----------



## adg21

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



rocking.xmas.man @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> Christian it is nice to see you're having fun at work, making music and developing libraries. i'm a bit curious for the euphoniums now


Agreed. Just because you scored Chalet Girl last year, it's no excuse mate. 
Dates and especially price points are good for those who might want to save so looking forward to it (along with more demos!) o=?


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I have about 2 weeks of holliday to go. So, bring it on while i still have the time to play arround with it :3


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

OK GUYS HERE WE GO....

WE ARE AIMING TO RELEASE ALBION II - LOEGRIA NEXT THURSDAY THE 30th OF AUGUST.

THE FULL RETAIL PRICE WILL BE £329. 

BUT TO CELEBRATE THE RELEASE WE WILL BE OFFERING A 25% DISCOUNT AND A 25% DISCOUNT VOUCHER FOR ANY FUTURE PURCHASE.

THIS OFFER WILL LAST FOR 2 WEEKS FROM INITIAL RELEASE.

THIS IS NOT A PRE-RELEASE DEAL, SO THE MINUTE WE TAKE YOUR MONEY YOU GET TO TAKE OUR CONTENT.

*Please note. EDU discounts will not be eligible for Albion II until the end of this promotional period*

SO IN CONCLUSION £329 - 25% = £245 (YES WE'VE ROUNDED DOWN) + A 25% DISCOUNT VOUCHER OFF ANY FUTURE PURCHASE.... AND YES..... *THERE'S YUMMY STUFF STILL TO COME THIS YEAR.*

We will release all 25% off vouchers once the two-week discount deal has ended.

Much love to you all for keeping this thread alive. We'll start posting lots of demo and walkthrough stuff early next week. It's a bigger more detailed library than the original A1, designed to standalone as a module of beautiful and esoteric tools but also the most perfect companion to A1. In my humble opinion A2 is the loveliest sounding string VI I've ever used.

Best.

Christian.

NB All prices are subject to VAT within the EU.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

I'll be buyin straight away! :D



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 22 said:


> . In my humble opinion A2 is the loveliest sounding string VI I've ever used.
> .



Even better than your private stuff? :wink: 

If so, in what way?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

... didn't say better, but definitely the loveliest....

All vintage ribbon/ valve mics, recorded to tape, and produced with our own specific stylistic ambition.

Can't wait for you to hear it.

C.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

For those of us across the pond, that initial offer is ca. $386 CAN or $389 US, so sounds very reasonable. Looking forward to actually _hearing_ more of what you are selling!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

So, that would be arround 368€-390€ for me then. Was to be expected though. ~o) 

And bigger you say? I remember downloading 4-5 days straight on Albion. (funny 120kb connection)

Could you name an estimate on the download filesize?


----------



## noiseboyuk

Exciting stuff, all sounds great Christian - I'll be in!


----------



## jleckie

You people know how to price and offering future discounts as well!!??? Blimey. What a business model - and at that I wish you much success.


----------



## Kralc

Awesome. Can we use the discount voucher from the Albion pre-order as well?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



Kralc @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> Awesome. Can we use the discount voucher from the Albion pre-order as well?



Oh yes, for those of you who demonstrated such warrior like restraint, even when presented with an awesome harpsichord! :wink:


----------



## 667

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

LOL I immediately went to the Spitfire site and clicked on everything trying to find the pre-order page. Blog, News, Store, nothing! Then I came back and re-read, now I get it.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

We always like these announcements to be VI-Control exclusives. I have now updated Spitfire site. However we don't believe in pre-orders any more, we don't think we should take your money in order to finance development. We're now in a position to front this ourselves so when you pay you get it. It also means we can take as long as we need to get it to a point we're happy to distribute. As I have mentioned before this is a lot further along than Albion 1 was at initial point of release (which we, ahem did as a pre-order).

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Kralc

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> Kralc @ Thu Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Can we use the discount voucher from the Albion pre-order as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, for those of you who demonstrated such warrior like restraint, even when presented with an awesome harpsichord! :wink:
Click to expand...


I _wish_ I could buy all of your stuff! Harspi included, although I'd have no idea what I'd be doing.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- Release Date/price announced!*

Hi guys, I've done a pretty terrible walk-through of the non-orchestral content for A2L here:

http://youtu.be/-GkoH73aqUo

We're so busy getting this release sorted that I haven't had time to re-do the whole bit where the screen is not wholly visible..... A thousand apologies.... Much more useful and professional tutorials and vids once released I promise.

All the best.

Christian.


----------



## Kralc

Oh yeah. 
Those drums! Can't wait to play with those! And the effects sequenced patches sound crazy...
Eagerly awaiting the release now....


----------



## eschroder

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- Release Date/price announced!*

Am I allowed to use the discount code from when I pre-ordered Albion 1?

Thanks


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- Release Date/price announced!*



eschroder @ Mon Aug 27 said:


> Am I allowed to use the discount code from when I pre-ordered Albion 1?
> 
> Thanks



Christian just answered that a few posts above 



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 22 said:


> Kralc @ Thu Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Can we use the discount voucher from the Albion pre-order as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, for those of you who demonstrated such warrior like restraint, even when presented with an awesome harpsichord! :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## eschroder

Thanks Frank... definitely missed that.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- Release Date/price announced!*

Sounds Awesome! 
Only two days to go o/~


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- Release Date/price announced!*

Hey guys, how big will this download be?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- First Walk Through Online!*

Between 20 - 30GB (compressed).

Best.

Christian.


----------



## noiseboyuk

Thanks Christian... right, time to get a new SSD methinks. I've been after an excuse for a while.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- First Walk Through Online!*

I do understand the fun you guys have by making those really really wierd patches. And a lot of them will find their way into my next compositions :D 

But I have to say that I am a bit disappointed not to hear some sounds of the normal orchestra which would be my first reason to buy the library. 
Several people were immediately excited to hear about the flautando patches and no one wants to hear them? I am longing for half sized ensembles for my chamber projects and not a note to be heard yet? (that first demo tune isn´t so satisfying for my taste) :shock: Reverse fx sounds instead? C´mon Paul, this must be some kind of medieval torture specially composed for musicians.. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Synesthesia

haha.. we love the torture!

Seriously though, I will be doing the Orchestral walkthrough during the next 24h. We are being very critical and have spent a long time tweaking these patches. Everything is done now and doing final downloader tests today and tomorrow, so I'm ready finally to do the walkthrough!

Watch this space!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- First Walk Through Online!*

Thank you so much, you soothed my wounds with rose-like ointment.. :wink: 
And since I am on holidays I will check by the hour..,-)) no, do not feel pressed...haha
I am very much excited about Loegria...


----------



## Niah

Haven't heard anything that sonically impressive as the Darwin perc on this ... mind blowing, absolutely tastefully thunderous and lively... would love to hear more from this section if possible and also looking for the orchestral segment


----------



## Ed

Niah @ Tue Aug 28 said:


> Haven't heard anything that sonically impressive as the Darwin perc on this ... mind blowing, absolutely tastefully thunderous and lively... would love to hear more from this section if possible and also looking for the orchestral segment



Have you Albion 1? Its got really great percussion as well, I love it.

Byron Beats this time is pretty random, it doesnt seem very cinematic, personally I'd have had that as a separate library and done another library of cinematic rhythms expanding on what was in Albion 1. Still, looks like it will be interesting for sure, and I like the idea of recording some new funk or old sounding loops and breaks. Its amazing how much influence those old funk tunes and stuff like Amen Brother has had for such a long time, they really did some good stuff with their recordings back then

Cant wait to hear the orchestral stuff!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- First Walk Through Online!*

Hi everyone!

I've done the first of the orchestral walkthroughs - STRINGS.

Sorry about my slightly rambling style!

Brass / WW to follow.

Enjoy!

Paul :D

ps: its still processing in YT at the moment - 1080 HD will be available shortly.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Wow, I really love the sound of these strings! I already Albion and the piano but I can't resist.... I need this new library!

Just a question: What do you use to move the modwhell while you're playing with your two hands? An expression pedal?


----------



## Justus

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Lovely sound, Paul!
The half sections: Wow!


----------



## marcotronic

Goose bumps! Can' wait to buy that baby!  Especially love the con sordinos and the flautandos. Just beautiful.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Paul.

Thank you for this walkthrough, I am not familiar with Albion in detail and did not read all these threads or saw all your videos, hence I am sorry if this has come up before.

Listening to your higher range strings, I might be wrong, but is there some sort of - in lack of a better description - "noise"? I had the impression this is always in the higher range regardless the articulations used.

Then I was wondering, and somehow, it reminded me to some recordings from the 80s Mahler's 5th very slow Adagietto, where such "noise" -It is really the wrong word, as I do not want tio imply anything negative usually associated with it - can be heard as well, but somewhat adds naturally to the overall "atmosphere".

Having said that, I liked what I heard, very much so! I imagine in an overall mix this "noise" might even be beneficial adding that extra "spark", not sure though how much in your face this will be.

The concept of Tree and close mics etc. is fantastic, but leaves me puzzled what the best strategy would be to incorporate spitfire libs with other libs say Project Sam reverb wise. 

Last question would be about purchasing Albion II and I together, I guess I am correct to think that the 25% voucher applies to Albion I as well, hence if I would purchase Albion II first and then in two weeks Albion I could take advantage of the 25% as well? 

Best and congrats on such a truly beautiful library!
Georg


----------



## paulcole

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Feedback:

Great presentation Paul. You have your own style and it works very well. Mush better than just a 6 minute wonder.

1080p. Great! I was blind and now I can see; it's a miracle 

Sound is superb in just about all departments. A testimony to recording samples in an excellent ambient space.

Con Sordinos are the best I've heard imo. The low string sound is fantastic and those Hermann low and high trills sound really good. Incidentally, do they work with the tempo set?


----------



## musophrenic

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



Bernard Duc @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Wow, I really love the sound of these strings! I already Albion and the piano but I can't resist.... I need this new library!
> 
> Just a question: What do you use to move the modwhell while you're playing with your two hands? An expression pedal?



I dare say he does, since he said in the video that he'd remapped it to CC11 - Expression 

Watching now by the way ... recent adopter of Albion I and I don't think I'm gonna be able to hold back on this one!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

o/~ 

One thing I noticed, I really liked the speed control in Albion, starting out in the middle, so it was possible to speed up the short articulations. In your videos this controles are already maxed out? 
I actually used the TM patches alot. Are there special patches for this?

And what about the speed control slider on the longs?


----------



## Malo

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

@ Paul Thomson:

Thank you for the great presentation! Sounds wonderful! Sold! :D 

Could you please create full string multis for the pizzicato, the 1/2 section longs, AND most importantly the flautando?

I didn't see any 1/2 section shorts... Albion 3? :wink:


----------



## JohannesR

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



Malo @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> @ Paul Thomson:
> 
> Thank you for the great presentation! Sound wonderful! Sold! :D



+1.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



G.R. Baumann @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Paul.
> 
> Thank you for this walkthrough, I am not familiar with Albion in detail and did not read all these threads or saw all your videos, hence I am sorry if this has come up before.
> 
> Listening to your higher range strings, I might be wrong, but is there some sort of - in lack of a better description - "noise"? I had the impression this is always in the higher range regardless the articulations used.
> 
> Then I was wondering, and somehow, it reminded me to some recordings from the 80s Mahler's 5th very slow Adagietto, where such "noise" -It is really the wrong word, as I do not want tio imply anything negative usually associated with it - can be heard as well, but somewhat adds naturally to the overall "atmosphere".
> 
> Having said that, I liked what I heard, very much so! I imagine in an overall mix this "noise" might even be beneficial adding that extra "spark", not sure though how much in your face this will be.
> 
> The concept of Tree and close mics etc. is fantastic, but leaves me puzzled what the best strategy would be to incorporate spitfire libs with other libs say Project Sam reverb wise.
> 
> Last question would be about purchasing Albion II and I together, I guess I am correct to think that the 25% voucher applies to Albion I as well, hence if I would purchase Albion II first and then in two weeks Albion I could take advantage of the 25% as well?
> 
> Best and congrats on such a truly beautiful library!
> Georg



I think the noise you're referring to is the effects of Rosin in the bow and strings, it sounds like a husky whisper up in the upper reaches. The closer the mic the more this is captured, and it is also more evident with smaller ensembles playing in this style where they're not vibratoing the bejesus out of their instruments. In context of a track this provides a beautiful sheen and is the true testament of the miraculous London players. 

Re 25% absolutely..... this is our way of doing a bundle deal without doing a bundle deal and I have reminded email enquiries that we never do sales so this is a very rare opportunity to buy both at such a discount.

Just a quick notice to all, the 25% off vouchers will be issued at the end of the promo deal, which, if we hit tomorrow's deadline, will be the 13th of September....

Christian.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> I think the noise you're referring to is the effects of Rosin in the bow and strings, it sounds like a husky whisper up in the upper reaches.



Yessss! Husky whisper!!! Thank you!



> The closer the mic the more this is captured, and it is also more evident with smaller ensembles playing in this style where they're not vibratoing the bejesus out of their instruments. In context of a track this provides a beautiful sheen and is the true testament of the miraculous London players.



Yesss again! Beautiful sheen is what I imagine in the context of the mix.



> Re 25% absolutely..... this is our way of doing a bundle deal without doing a bundle deal and I have reminded email enquiries that we never do sales so this is a very rare opportunity to buy both at such a discount.
> 
> Just a quick notice to all, the 25% off vouchers will be issued at the end of the promo deal, which, if we hit tomorrow's deadline, will be the 13th of September....
> 
> Christian.



Logistically, it seems not possible for newcomers to get both at the same time I guess, hence I'd had to wait two weeks until I could order and download Albion I?

Thank you very much Christian. 

It truly is a very fascinating library, I perceive it as unique, and I just read up on your recording technique, my impression was correct, it is your attention to tiny details and the courage to add this "sheen" which I find attractive and imagine to also add great pleasure in the daily quest to express emotions and thoughts with music. 

I am all in!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



G.R. Baumann @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logistically, it seems not possible for newcomers to get both at the same time I guess, hence I'd had to wait two weeks until I could order and download Albion I?
Click to expand...


We wish we could let you have both at 25% straight away, but it's for two reasons, firstly so that our servers don't slow down too much, secondly, not that anyone would of course, but in theory if someone clubbed together with a pal, they could get a second copy of AIIL for 50% off which wouldn't be fair on our musicians who earn a royalty from sales.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Take
my
money
already!

Wow.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> We wish we could let you have both at 25% straight away, but it's for two reasons, firstly so that our servers don't slow down too much, secondly, not that anyone would of course, but in theory if someone clubbed together with a pal, they could get a second copy of AIIL for 50% off which wouldn't be fair on our musicians who earn a royalty from sales.



Understandable and no problem, makes perfect sense.

I do like the idea of royalties for the performing musicians, a lot!

Respect!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Hi guys,

Andy's just done a last minute update to the lib that Paul didn't mention yesterday and I'm so excited I want to share.

We've got different sample attacks on our legatos which will change dependent on how hard you play. So 0-64 = soft 65-127 = hard.

To quote Blake who's just beta'd:

"Fixes one of the gripes I have with string libraries recently - the soft slow attacks are great for accompanying chords, intros, slow, slow melodies, but they suck for writing quick expressive melodies or loures. This fixes that. Awesome"

You say portato, I say portato!


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- First Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Mon Aug 27 said:


> Between 20 - 30GB (compressed).
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.


Will download be via Continuata? If not, will we be able to use our own download managers? Minor question, but I do have a reason for asking (> time constraints over the next few days)  Cheers.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Andy's just done a last minute update to the lib that Paul didn't mention yesterday and I'm so excited I want to share.
> 
> We've got different sample attacks on our legatos which will change dependent on how hard you play. So 0-64 = soft 65-127 = hard.
> 
> To quote Blake who's just beta'd:
> 
> "Fixes one of the gripes I have with string libraries recently - the soft slow attacks are great for accompanying chords, intros, slow, slow melodies, but they suck for writing quick expressive melodies or loures. This fixes that. Awesome"
> 
> You say portato, I say portato!



It will, but Continuata has introduced a raft of major improvements, so it should be very smooth.


----------



## re-peat

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> You say portato, I say portato!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcHKm0cm-jI


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

By the way... is the name 'Loegria' an Arthurian reference?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Indeed, and it's what the Welsh calls England (Lloegr)..... As this is more pastoral in content we thought more the rolling hills of the cotswolds, the splendour of the lakes, than the might of the valleys and highlands...


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Definitely getting a Vaughan Williams vibe from it. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Ed

This sounds gorgeous!! Im very impressed. So many great sounds!! Looks perfect for what I do.


----------



## Scrianinoff

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Fantastic strings sound! I expected it to be very good, but not _this_ good. It's even outshining the sound of Albion I. Those big chords sound very convincing!


----------



## stonzthro

Indeed this sounds every bit as useful as Albion I has been! Keep up the fine work!


----------



## Niah

Ed @ Tue Aug 28 said:


> Niah @ Tue Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard anything that sonically impressive as the Darwin perc on this ... mind blowing, absolutely tastefully thunderous and lively... would love to hear more from this section if possible and also looking for the orchestral segment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you Albion 1? Its got really great percussion as well, I love it.
Click to expand...


Not yet ! But that's good to hear, I watched the videos back then but somehow the Darwin perc in this Albion II sounds bigger, fatter which I didn't thought it to be possible and I loved the "gamelan-ish" type patch.


----------



## Ed

Niah @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Not yet ! But that's good to hear, I watched the videos back then but somehow the Darwin perc in this Albion II sounds bigger, fatter which I didn't thought it to be possible and I loved the "gamelan-ish" type patch.



Thats what I like about Albion especially in regards the percussion, it can sound much fatter and bigger if you use more of the far mics.


----------



## dcoscina

A beautiful sounding library. I'm totally in as I've invested in every other Spitfire release save for the percussion (25% off coupon might go nicely towards that down the line). I respect the artistry of the creators, and their business model too. I feel that are a company with high integrity. 

Just imagine if they ever partnered with the ex Sibelius programmers so deliver a comprehensive notation program with integrated sounds. Ah, life would be perfect. 

Sorry, daydreaming got the better of me again...


----------



## Wes Antczak

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Sounds like Lloegr is the perfect name then. The new "portato" feature sounds delicious!


----------



## Niah

Thanks for the walk through video, some nice stuff there, love the flaut patches.

I have to wonder though weren't the certain articulations like shorts, pizz, longs, already covered in albion I? What am I missing here?


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Really stoked for this. The sound and tone of this library is beautiful. Full, rich, but also tight. LOVE the half sections and sordinos.

Question, do any of you think that the shorter range of legato will prove challenging at all when writing for legato strings, as I generally use legato most over longs? I wasn't able to tell, and frankly I'm not experienced enough to tell from the video if the available range will be fine for most passages?

Either way used as a supplement to Albion I and other string libraries this will prove to be a nice new color in the palette of sounds available.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> It will, but Continuata has introduced a raft of major improvements, so it should be very smooth.



Pleased that Continuata will be used and let's hope Stu doesn't have another hectic few days this time answering questions from people like me. 

Those of us on the west coast of NA are obviously behind those of you in 'the motherland'  but anyway, I just watched the video and "Holy Portato, Batman" Loegria strings sound fabulous! Credit card standing by.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



playz123 @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> "Holy Portato, Batman"



If you don't mind this mini meme will open the online Loegria guestbook.

GOL

(guffawed out loud)

or

IGMFDO

(I guffawed my f**king doublets off)


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



rystro @ 29.8.2012 said:


> Question, do any of you think that the shorter range of legato will prove challenging at all when writing for legato strings, as I generally use legato most over longs?


as i can tell from using albion 1 the limited range is not really a problem - unless you try to imitate bass and cello, viola and violin sections. If you want to write for these 'sub'-sections you can get into trouble because of the range. but once you get used to the high/low sections the range is chosen quite good.

I'm very curious for the Recorders and the Sackbutts - i'd also like to know to which conclusion the spitfire guys came with the krumhorns


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



rocking.xmas.man @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> rystro @ 29.8.2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very curious for the Recorders and the Sackbutts - i'd also like to know to which conclusion the spitfire guys came with the krumhorns
Click to expand...


No CrumHorn, it was truly awful.... however we're going to release as part of our Labs scheme and will see anyone who buys it as a true philanthropist!


----------



## Ed

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> No CrumHorn, it was truly awful.... however we're going to release as part of our Labs scheme and will see anyone who buys it as a true philanthropist!



Bear McCreary managed to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3daPy27zqo (make a Kazoo sound cool), I am going to try and work your CrumHorn in somewhere in something somehow, even if I have to FX the crap out of it. I bet it sounds at least a bit better than you're making out


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> playz123 @ Wed Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Holy Portato, Batman"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind this mini meme will open the online Loegria guestbook.
> 
> GOL
> 
> (guffawed out loud)
> 
> or
> 
> IGMFDO
> 
> (I guffawed my f**king doublets off)
Click to expand...


:lol: :lol: :lol: It's 'yours' if you want it!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion Ii - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



Ed @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No CrumHorn, it was truly awful.... however we're going to release as part of our Labs scheme and will see anyone who buys it as a true philanthropist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear McCreary managed to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3daPy27zqo (make a Kazoo sound cool), I am going to try and work your CrumHorn in somewhere in something somehow, even if I have to FX the crap out of it. I bet it sounds at least a bit better than you're making out
Click to expand...


Oh indeed the CrumHorn features in the Stephenson's lib... messed about and screwed up, indeed it sounds awesome, so I'm glad we did it......... but the proper instrument sounds truly plop.

C.


----------



## zacnelson

The strings sound superb, I am particularly impressed with the half section, that seems to be a real highlight. I also love the fact that all the different articulations, including legato, are all in the same patch with keyswitching. I was frustrated with having to create banks all the time in Albion 1.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks for all the wonderful feedback so far guys, we've been hard at work finalising today - in spite of a very annoying electrical failure that stopped me in my tracks for about 4 hours!

You'll be pleased to hear we incorporated your requests for more Strings multis - and boy I'm glad we did, the Flautando multi alone is just beautiful.

I am currently completing the Brass/WW walkthrough, that is uploading now, when its processed I'll post it up here.

EDIT: oh - I went through the extra multis at the end of this new walkthrough as well.

The whole library is done now and we are running our downloader tests - I'm happy to say that since 17:11 I've been downloading using Connect v1.3.2 and I'm already 10% done - thats in 9 minutes, I do have cable with Time Warner here though, but its downloading spectacularly fast.

We have some last housekeeping to do to get it into the store, and are going to go live at 1pm PST tomorrow (thats 9pm GMT) or thereabouts.

So - next walkthrough to follow any minute!

Cheers,

Paul :D


----------



## Synesthesia

Oh - the size of the completed library is:

29.36 GB installed.

You'll need about double that on your destination drive as all the samples RARs need to completely download before they can be unpacked and installed.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Here we go!

[/yahoo]


----------



## Kralc

My word. It all sounds so good! Especially the horns and euph longs!

Would love to know what expression pedal you're using, I used to have one for guitar based fx, but the sweep was really uneven. I'm going need one now after hearing those multis!


----------



## Malo

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Wow! I never thought you would be able to create the extra multis BEFORE the release. Much appreciated! Thank you very much! Double sold! :D


----------



## Saxer

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

i´m impressed how lovely recorders could sound!

i remember the deep scary ear bleeding noise of thirty-five 10 year old pupils, each one armed with a cheap soprano recorder in school music lessons of the early seventies. no one of them could play but they did it anyway - and i was one of them. inability was easily compensated by loudness. i think this is an experience everyone of my age went through... at least here in germany :D

this library is going to change my world view.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

_"..I never thought you would be able to create the extra multis BEFORE the release..."_

Yes indeed, this is extraordinarily nice of you guys..  And the pizzicatos are sounding soooo great. And that says someone who rarely uses pizz in his compositions. But from tomorrow on I definitly will.


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



Saxer @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> i remember the deep scary ear bleeding noise of thirty-five 10 year old pupils, each one armed with a cheap soprano recorder in school music lessons of the early seventies. no one of them could play but they did it anyway - and i was one of them. inability was easily compensated by loudness. i think this is an experience everyone of my age went through... at least here in germany :D
> 
> this library is going to change my world view.



haha!  This is so true!!! I remember very well, too! What a cacophony in the classroom it was! >8o 

Marco


----------



## marcotronic

Two important questions to SPITFIRE:

- are the trills and tremolos TEMPO-SYNCed?

- can we change the CC11 in the longs to something different (CC1, CC2?) 

Thanks
Marco


----------



## noiseboyuk

marcotronic @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Two important questions to SPITFIRE:
> 
> - are the trills and tremolos TEMPO-SYNCed?
> 
> - can we change the CC11 in the longs to something different (CC1, CC2?)
> 
> Thanks
> Marco



I'm sure I can answer 2 on their behalf as they mentioned it - yes, it's the usual Kontakt right click and assign.

Lovely stuff guys. Wonder if, in the fullness of time (as a separate project) you could add a solo instrument or two to match, especially the euphonium and sackbutt?


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Everything sounds really nice! 
The different Short note artikulations are great.

Hope we can start downloading today!


----------



## british_bpm

noiseboyuk @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> marcotronic @ Thu Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two important questions to SPITFIRE:
> 
> - are the trills and tremolos TEMPO-SYNCed?
Click to expand...


Hi there, no, all 3 arctics are unmeasured. It's quite easy to create a measured trem effect by using "chord" in Ostinatum and some fast notes, alter the velocity faders slightly as well for more humanity, neighbouring zones on, and maybe reduce the max voices so you don't crap out your system.


----------



## marcotronic

thanks guys.


----------



## marcotronic

By the way: Are there any plans to provide an Update for Albion 1 with Albion 2's way of switching thru the articulations? Totally love that concept! 

thx,
Marco


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria  -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

There will be a lot of cross-fertilisation across many areas of our range. First we're doing a major overhaul of percussion....


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> There will be a lot of cross-fertilisation across many areas of our range. First we're doing a major overhaul of percussion....



great! /\~O =o


----------



## Consona

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Is there possibility to achieve marcato sound with strings? Thank you.

And btw, 25% discount voucher is much better than to have standard canned bundles.


----------



## Bernard Quatermass

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Wow, dig those flautando strings and recorders.


----------



## FredrikJonasson

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> There will be a lot of cross-fertilisation across many areas of our range. First we're doing a major overhaul of percussion....



:D 

The recorders sounds absolutely great, as well as the horneuph patch!

About the range of the legato patches, what I thought was disappointing in Albion I was that the v1v2va legato patch didn't go nearly low enough, so perhaps it's better to reduce the upper range.. You couldn't possibly combine the two (even if only for those who owns both modules)?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

May I ask, what is good practice to integrate Albion I&II with other libraries in a project. I am particularly puzzled about the mic settings

I assume you would never dial in the ambience mic position at all, except if you use Albion exclusively.

Perhaps a gentle soul who uses Albion 1 already is willing to sharer his/her experience?

Would you only use the close mic position and route this signal then via send (Pre fader?) into the reverb of your choice?

I might be wrong, but my current understanding is that the Tree and the Ambience capture the Lyndhurst Hall, would that be correct to say? hence I concluded, as I can not send non Albion specific sounds into the same Hall, I have to zero that out.

Thanks
Georg


----------



## windshore

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



FredrikJonasson @ 8/30/2012 said:


> About the range of the legato patches, what I thought was disappointing in Albion I was that the v1v2va legato patch didn't go nearly low enough, so perhaps it's better to reduce the upper range.. You couldn't possibly combine the two (even if only for those who owns both modules)?



This is an issue I've had too. I wonder if there is a pdf that actually shows the ranges of the patches?


----------



## antoniopandrade

I'm in. The strings are truly superb, probably the best I've heard. It's a shame about the limited range of the legatos, I'd gladly pay +200 or even +300 dollars for more comprehensive legatos, but I know that's not Spitfire's M.O. And another +1 on perhaps 1 or 2 solo woodwind additions, maybe on an update, solo recorders would be very useful (but CW Pro might have us covered on that as well, so...  ). On another note, thank you so much for the percussion update, I love that library and use it all the time, but I do feel like it is in need of a quality of life update, and you guys delivered again once again.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



G.R. Baumann @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> May I ask, what is good practice to integrate Albion I&II with other libraries in a project. I am particularly puzzled about the mic settings
> 
> I assume you would never dial in the ambience mic position at all, except if you use Albion exclusively.
> 
> Perhaps a gentle soul who uses Albion 1 already is willing to sharer his/her experience?
> 
> Would you only use the close mic position and route this signal then via send (Pre fader?) into the reverb of your choice?
> 
> I might be wrong, but my current understanding is that the Tree and the Ambience capture the Lyndhurst Hall, would that be correct to say? hence I concluded, as I can not send non Albion specific sounds into the same Hall, I have to zero that out.
> 
> Thanks
> Georg



Noooooo! Don't only use the Close mics it would sound awful.... reverb not the same as room!!! Many many big scores are recorded in a number of locations. I know stuff that Hans does in Air often uses overdubs from Abbey Road, TOTALLY DIFFERENT SOUNDING SPACE... sure a bit of reverb on top of the room to gel the sound works but I really don't think you need to worry about it too much. You may feel some libs need a bit more verb than ours but things match very well provided it's the same composer writing. Until I ditched all other libs I was using a mixture of Spitfire, Sonic Implant and Miroslav and the whole thing knitted together fine.

The ambient mics are great for surround feeds, the outriggers give a greater stereo spread so if you're looking for something to sound more widescreen for a certain point dial these in. Engineers mixing live scores ride the levels of spots vs tree vs outs and ambs, it can effect the emotion of the piece as much as the composition. So these mic positions are there to help you move your listener, pull them in close or make them admire afar.

Hope this makes sense.

Little experiment. Anyone fancy presenting some Darwin perc just close mic signal with a nice hall reverb on, then dial back in the tree and kill the verb.... I can guarantee you the sound will be almost like a different instrument, the first time I did this it helped me to learn everything I know now about rooms..... Reverb is not the room!

Best.

C.


----------



## renochew

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Hi all, I am a newcomer on virtual instruments, planning to buy my first ever orchestral library. I like the sound of albion a lot but the only question I have now is, as others also mentioned, regarding the limitation of legato range. Are there any non-legato patched that cover a larger range? Or does that mean that I am bound to purchase other library to compliment the low/high range even if I purchase Albion I/II?

Thank you.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



renochew @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Hi all, I am a newcomer on virtual instruments, planning to buy my first ever orchestral library. I like the sound of albion a lot but the only question I have now is, as others also mentioned, regarding the limitation of legato range. Are there any non-legato patched that cover a larger range? Or does that mean that I am bound to purchase other library to compliment the low/high range even if I purchase Albion I/II?
> 
> Thank you.



The full range is covered by all the other articulations. Making the legatos is a very expensive business, it would have added another couple of months to our release time and a couple of 100 to the price. We feel that you have the best areas covered here and with the variable attacks on the longs are more than covered to create very realistic sounding scores very quickly.

Best.

C.


----------



## renochew

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Thanks for the reply. And I totally understand with your stance.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Little experiment. Anyone fancy presenting some Darwin perc just close mic signal with a nice hall reverb on, then dial back in the tree and kill the verb.... I can guarantee you the sound will be almost like a different instrument, the first time I did this it helped me to learn everything I know now about rooms..... Reverb is not the room!
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



I'm game.

Here's the Close+Tree only:
https://www.box.com/s/c55078883deca201f3a4

Here's Close+Verb only:
https://www.box.com/s/41d77ad041aed89e44ee


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Blake you total star! Thanks for very much resting my case, it's a pretty extraordinary result isn't it? It underpins our whole ethos.

In case any of you have missed, it this is a brilliant talk:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/david-byrne-talks-about-rooms.html

Thanks Blake, any chance of the mp3 for our soon to be launched "user's Demos" section of our site, it's a boisterous bit of work!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## mojamusic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

Is Albion 2 available for purchase yet? I didn't see the link in the online store.


----------



## mojamusic

Synesthesia @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful feedback so far guys, we've been hard at work finalising today - in spite of a very annoying electrical failure that stopped me in my tracks for about 4 hours!
> 
> 
> We have some last housekeeping to do to get it into the store, and are going to go live at 1pm PST tomorrow (thats 9pm GMT) or thereabouts.
> 
> So - next walkthrough to follow any minute!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul :D



Just saw this.


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Blake you total star! Thanks for very much resting my case, it's a pretty extraordinary result isn't it? It underpins our whole ethos.
> 
> Thanks Blake, any chance of the mp3 for our soon to be launched "user's Demos" section of our site, it's a boisterous bit of work!
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



No problem, and it really is a great deal different. Surprised me actually!

Sending the track over to you now.

-Blake


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Noooooo! Don't only use the Close mics it would sound awful.... reverb not the same as room!!!



Wow. First, a big thank you for taking the time, much appreciated! Perhaps here is my error of judgement, as I fail to understand, lack of knowledge, why reverb and room is different. Say for instance, I use valhalla LexiHall on the masterbus to gel the whole mix as you say, is that not adding room? I guess I am confused. LOL



> The ambient mics are great for surround feeds, the outriggers give greater stereo spread so if you're looking for something to sound more widescreen for a certain point dial these in.



Outriggers is this deka tree? I have an idea... may be you have that, and I'd imagine this would be a nice idea for your website perhaps as well? How about a few pictures showcasing the different mics?



> Engineers mixing live scores ride the levels of spots vs tree vs outs and ambs, it can effect the emotion of the piece as much as the composition. So these mic positions are there to help you move your listener, pull them in close or make them admire afar.



Awww.... now I can believe a little bit in myself again. LOL THIS was my understanding too.



> Little experiment. Anyone fancy presenting some Darwin perc just close mic signal with a nice hall reverb on, then dial back in the tree and kill the verb.... I can guarantee you the sound will be almost like a different instrument, the first time I did this it helped me to learn everything I know now about rooms..... Reverb is not the room!



Fantastic! You guys rock! =o =o


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



Blake Ewing @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> I'm game.
> 
> Here's the Close+Tree only:



Thanks very much Blake :!: Very useful!

This one I perceive as VERY much "in your face"...



> Here's Close+Verb only:



This one I perceive as "widescreen".... with less punch though.

Listening over some nearfields.

Call my crazy, had I Albion here now, I would probably experiment and dial in all three mics, plus reverb on top.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> In case any of you have missed, it this is a brilliant talk:



Christian, Room=Reverberation.... so why do you say Room is different than reverb?

Geeze, I feel really stupid. LOL

I found it very very interesting to hear you say that Hans overdubs rooms.

Loved that TED talk, Hahaha.... "It looks ike Bob Dylan but is Mahler"....! o=< This GRAETZ Radio, I do remember from my childhood. Lordie, I am old.

Fantastic insights concerning Bird calls.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



Blake Ewing @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Here's the Close+Tree only:
> 
> Here's Close+Verb only:



Perhaps this explains my confusion, and may be this sounds horrible to your ears.

fwiw, Here I just improvised a little tune with "Orchestral Essentials" where I set all reverb in the instruments to zero and used B2 instead to "create a room".

http://soundcloud.com/oceanviewstudio/2caudio-b2-crossfading-halls-1

But enough of that, I realize this is a topic on it's own. Sorry, and thanks a lot for all your replies. Once I have Albion and run into the practical side, I might post this in the mixing section as a separate thread.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

most reverbs only add ERs and a reverb tail. A real room adds authentic distance - which is a timbral change - in the direct signal, the Ers and the tail - a room makes all of them sound not only reverberated but gives these elements different timbres.

As far as I understand the Decca Tree has kind of a standard setup. Ourtiggers i think are in one line with the Tree but wider and higher positioned. the Ambience seems to be simply more distant from the stage. Using them in Surround is quite cool. Here's something anyone should try out: Use Earphones and load one patch of Albion/anything from Spitfire that has multiple mic position two/three times and route the outputs. into the free toneboosters Isone surround, so that outriggers are routed to front, ambience is routed to rear and tree is routed to center. this sounds great already - now change the direction by changing the mic positions. the effect is really cool. You'll get a much bigger sound just by simulating a binaural surround setup this way.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-isonesurround/



> Jeroen received an MSc degree in biomedical engineering from the Eindhoven University of Technology in 1997, and a PhD degree in *psychophysics *from the same university in 2001.
> 
> From 2001 to 2007, Jeroen was with the Digital Signal Processing group at Philips Research, conducting research in the areas of spatial perception, stereo and multi-channel parametric audio coding, automatic audio content analysis and binaural rendering. His work on audio compression has been incorporated in several international (broadcast) standards, such as MPEG-4, MPEG Surround, 3GPP, DVB and the MPEG standard for spatial audio object coding (SAOC)...
> 
> ...Jeroen is a member of the IEEE and the Audio Engineering Society. He regularly acts as peer reviewer, published about 70 papers for conferences and journals, co-authored and co-edited two books and was granted several patents. In his free time, he develops audio signal processing algorithms for professional use.





> *Psychophysics* has important practical applications. For example, in the study of digital signal processing psychophysics has informed the development of models and methods of lossy compression. These models explain why humans perceive very little loss of signal quality when audio and video signals are formatted using lossy compression.



Kewl! Danke Wolfgang!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*

It's tricky Reverberation fails to imitate early reflection and the effect it has on the instrument and everyone in the room. It's good at adding "tail" and that's about it.

So in the room, bang, closest wall goes bang back, drum goes ouch that hurt! by which point the walls are banging each other. It's an orgy of reflection... So if all I have is reverb then I try and get as much of the room as possible and possibly change the size of it a bit with the verb trail. Now if someone were to come up with a Reflection Orgy Plugin I may say lets just record this in our bedrooms and add the room later.......

However. There's also the Air.

Close mic.... it's close, bang, the tree, has to wait a bit and collects bang bang (the second bang was the wall close by which is now stimulating the drum) the outriggers are further away laterally (and there getting bang bang ouch + the bang off the walls nearest them all a little later than the tree) finally the ambients which are high up in the air are getting bang bang ouch bang chatter chatter chatter.... again all a little bit later than everyone else.

That's a whole load of chaos that a reverb can't really reproduce, so in conclusion, reverb = the bit at the end when walls are talking to each other. The room = all the stuff that happens after the drummer hits but before the walls talk.

It is very possible that someone with even a hint of intelligence regarding this matter should have answered this.... But this is just what I have found working for weeks and weeks and weeks in a lovely hall.

C.


----------



## Synesthesia

Its out now!

Its been a lot of hard work - hope you guys and gals enjoy it!

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## MacQ

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> It's tricky Reverberation fails to imitate early reflection and the effect it has on the instrument and everyone in the room. It's good at adding "tail" and that's about it.
> 
> So in the room, bang, closest wall goes bang back, drum goes ouch that hurt! by which point the walls are banging each other. It's an orgy of reflection... So if all I have is reverb then I try and get as much of the room as possible and possibly change the size of it a bit with the verb trail. Now if someone were to come up with a Reflection Orgy Plugin I may say lets just record this in our bedrooms and add the room later.......
> 
> However. There's also the Air.
> 
> Close mic.... it's close, bang, the tree, has to wait a bit and collects bang bang (the second bang was the wall close by which is now stimulating the drum) the outriggers are further away laterally (and there getting bang bang ouch + the bang off the walls nearest them all a little later than the tree) finally the ambients which are high up in the air are getting bang bang ouch bang chatter chatter chatter.... again all a little bit later than everyone else.
> 
> That's a whole load of chaos that a reverb can't really reproduce, so in conclusion, reverb = the bit at the end when walls are talking to each other. The room = all the stuff that happens after the drummer hits but before the walls talk.
> 
> It is very possible that someone with even a hint of intelligence regarding this matter should have answered this.... But this is just what I have found working for weeks and weeks and weeks in a lovely hall.
> 
> C.



Great post. I know all of this stuff, but you presented it in a really enjoyable way. 

I think it's why people are loving SPAT ... it's mimicking with math what you get with a good room, and is actually pretty effective. 

Hey, as long as it sounds good ...


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

A year after the initial release of Albion Volume 1, we're proud to announce the arrival of her younger brother Loegria. Concentrating on cinematic beauty and detail this is quite frankly the most sumptuous library we have ever made.

Some of the world's finest players, playing the finest instruments, recorded at Air studios through the finest vintage valve and ribbon microphones to tape! This is quite simply audio custard.

Designed as a stand-alone "all you would need out of the box" Albion II contains content from entirely new sessions with a smaller and more delicious chamber sized string section and some esoteric brass and wind ensembles. The strings contain a greater variety of articulations than the original epic Albion, and is designed to perfectly compliment the first library with greater diversity but also detail and accuracy where needed.

This orchestral delight is complimented by a raft of exciting cinematic and media composition tools including Darwin Percussion II, Stephenson's Steam Band II, Fenton's Reversals and The Byron Tapes.

For more information go HERE

The library is due to retail at £329 but to celebrate it's release will be available for two weeks with 25% off and with a 25% off voucher to spend on any other Spitfire products. So until the 13th of September Albion II will be available for the staggering £245.

(NB this is a download only product direct from www.spitfireaudio.com all prices subject to VAT within the EU, 25% off vouchers will be distributed at the end of the promotional period, 30% educational discounts will also be available for Loegria AFTER this promotional period has ended)

ADD TO CART RIGHT THIS SECOND!!


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Those half-sized string sections sound _gorgeous!_


----------



## mushanga

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hey...will there be new demos going online soon?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Orchestranova,

Have you checked out the three walkthroughs on our youtube page?

http://www.youtube.com/spitfireaudiollp

They are the easiest way to hear exactly what it all sounds like.

Thanks for your interest!

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I think we may be drinking a little tonight!!! It's been a hardcore week! But I'm planning to put something up tomorrow..... Hopefully we'll get some FB on VI tonight , quite a few people DLing already so would like to know which VI member has the fastest internet connection!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

FYI

The manual is now online too so you can see all the cool features/ content:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/ALBION_II_LOEGRIA_USER_MANUAL_v1.5.2.pdf

and if you want to print it out at put it next to your loo:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/ALBIONIILOEGRIAUSERMANUALv1.5.2.PFRIENDLY.pdf

c.


----------



## Saxer

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

wow... one and a half hour download time for the installer (18,3 MB)!
ha, there´s probably a lot of traffic on your server! :mrgreen: 

you have reason to celebrate - have fun tonight and cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



> wow... one and a half hour download time for the installer (18,3 MB)!


I know, same here, shows up something between 1-10h. ~o)


----------



## Kleven1111

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Anyone having issues with the Installer. I run it and it just sits there with the first file (the little zip) has a status of "paused" and the rest of the rar. files just say cued, but nothing is happening.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



Kleven1111 @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Anyone having issues with the Installer. I run it and it just sits there with the first file (the little zip) has a status of "paused" and the rest of the rar. files just say cued, but nothing is happening.



I noticed this a while back that when I created a new folder sometimes it would do that, but when I would just stick it in my main sample folder (and move it after) it would download. No idea why, but maybe try that. Its working for me here.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hi guys, sorry a couple of you having problems..... We'll hope to have a solution if the problem persists. Most people seem to be doing OK though...


----------



## Wes Antczak

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

For those who are having trouble and absolutely can't wait, wasn't there also a manual download option even if using Continuata? I know there was last time with Albion. Check the very bottom of your email.


----------



## hotsizzlemusic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

download working great here. going at 1.61mb/s over wireless. thanks guys! Looking fwd to using this and picking up Albion I finally when the 25% discount comes in. Thanks


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps - 

It looks like the majority of people are downloading ok, but if you are having any issues please do email us and we'll get you up and running asap.

Manual dl is also an option but slightly more fiddly.

I'm keeping an eye on the server and its looking like almost everyone is error free so far though!

thanks,

Paul


----------



## Kralc

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE ALBION II - LOEGRIA -- First Audio Demo*

Edit: Nevermind. Downloading now! :D


----------



## Kleven1111

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I'll bet I'll be the fastest in the US!!!!


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

My download speed is currently 500-600 kbps via a 10mbps ISP so something is wrong. Continuata downloaded 8 files, then stalled, then completely crashed my Mac Pro when I tried to restart it. When I finally got things going again, I'm still seeing 500-600 kbps > a download time of ca. 24 hours. I've e-mailed Paul, and hopefully Stu can be contacted to offer some guidance.


----------



## Ztarr

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

All downloaded. Time to play. Thanks guys _-)


----------



## Vision

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Downloading at 10 MB/s here. That's screamin fast..


----------



## Ed

1.202mb/sec here. Thats pretty good for me. Im on a 12mb connection


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

All back to normal speed!


----------



## Pegan

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Cannot wait to pick this up tomorrow. Stunning sounds, look forward to hearing how it compliments Albion I, which is my current go-to library.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Can't wait for this to finish. Maxing out my bad Australian internet at the moment, 800k/s


----------



## windshore

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Played through a few patches and love the sound. Even the pizz are amazing!

Kind of wish I knew the legato patches were sooo restricted. Just about 2 octaves each. The strings die out right in the range you would want them to stand out for a featured melody. The longs sound very good and match up well with the legatos so obviously there will be some fudging. 

I do hope that Spitfire will consider extending the range in an update down the road. It's hard not to start playing one of these patches, and really getting into a line and then hit the next note to hear.....


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks guys!

Mark - never say never.! But we accept we've had to make a compromise somewhere at this stage with the legato ranges. Hopefully for most uses you are covered. But as you say - even playing melodies with the longs patch is still great.

Speed wise - it seems 90% or more of people are able to max out their connections. Some ISPs are throttling a bit, but we deliberately made the part sizes smaller to reduce the risk of this.

Thanks for all the kind comments, via email and on here - its been a real huge task this one and we are absolutely stoked to see such a surge of positive feedback - makes all the late nights worthwhile!

:D

Paul


----------



## zacnelson

Is it ever possible to have the legato patch with standard longs for the notes outside the legato range? That way when playing you at least don't get caught out with silent notes. This would help mostly when playing live, and of course even in a final arrangement would result in less key-switching and less articulations having to be loaded.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Customers in the UK or Europe probably are okay with download speeds, but not here in my location. I've just spent time on the telephone with my ISP, and here's what we've learned. First, speed through my ISP is fine (9 mbps). You've reported that all is well on your end with lots of server capacity. However we've discovered there's a real bottleneck between the UK and here right now. We pinged a number of locations in the UK, Amazon servers there etc., and speeds are terrible...100-200 kbps in some instances. Continuata uses cloud technology rather than peer to peer so that's why we tried pinging the Amazon UK sites. Anyway, looks as if we're stuck with very slow speeds for now. Please note too that my ISP does not throttle speeds, and contrary to what Stu suggested one time, they do not stall a download after so many GB have been downloaded. Interesting stuff, even though it does nothing to help the download. I'm on file 15 after eight hours. Time to go to bed and hope that nothing stalls again.


----------



## windshore

zacnelson @ 8/30/2012 said:


> Is it ever possible to have the legato patch with standard longs for the notes outside the legato range? That way when playing you at least don't get caught out with silent notes. This would help mostly when playing live, and of course even in a final arrangement would result in less key-switching and less articulations having to be loaded.



Though this isn't an ideal situation... I would appreciate an instrument patch that embraced this idea. Right now of course, you can keyswitch from one to the other, but ultimately if I'm really under the gun for time, I would love to have a patch that I could use for melody (esp. the 1/2 section) and even if part of it is non-legato, at least I'd be using the best of what I have available. - and not having to write keyswitches to midi.


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



windshore @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Played through a few patches and love the sound. Even the pizz are amazing!
> 
> Kind of wish I knew the legato patches were sooo restricted..



To be honest I wouldn't buy this library just for the string legatos... I'm not sure if it's that kind of library. I think HS or Adagio goes much more detailed there. But this seems to offer something different.


----------



## Sid Francis

zacnelson @ Fri 31 Aug said:


> Is it ever possible to have the legato patch with standard longs for the notes outside the legato range? That way when playing you at least don't get caught out with silent notes. This would help mostly when playing live, and of course even in a final arrangement would result in less key-switching and less articulations having to be loaded.



I immediately thought that this would be a good workaround at the this time. And that should not be too much of work for you guys.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- STRINGS Walk Through Online!*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> It's tricky ...
> 
> Close mic.... it's close, bang, the tree, has to wait a bit and collects bang bang (the second bang was the wall close by which is now stimulating the drum) the outriggers are further away laterally (and there getting bang bang ouch + the bang off the walls nearest them all a little later than the tree) finally the ambients which are high up in the air are getting bang bang ouch bang chatter chatter chatter.... again all a little bit later than everyone else....
> 
> That's a whole load of chaos that a reverb can't really reproduce, so in conclusion, reverb = the bit at the end when walls are talking to each other. The room = all the stuff that happens after the drummer hits but before the walls talk.



Thanks! I will never forget THAT explanation! LOL

o-[][]-o Cheers! Really, excellent!


----------



## british_bpm

Sid Francis @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> zacnelson @ Fri 31 Aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ever possible to have the legato patch with standard longs for the notes outside the legato range? That way when playing you at least don't get caught out with silent notes. This would help mostly when playing live, and of course even in a final arrangement would result in less key-switching and less articulations having to be loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately thought that this would be a good workaround at the this time. And that should not be too much of work for you guys.
Click to expand...


Well this is kind of possible already, the key-switches have been brilliantly designed so that they can be a true performance tool. You're perfectly able to switch between artic's mid note so simply smack the KS before you go out of range.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Yes, I read already that this is the way around it. But I never managed to work with keyswitches while playing a melody. It always distracts me and I normally insert them afterwards if needed. But with a suddenly stopping sound this is no longer possible. But naturally I´ll give it a try. Probably I will play everything with the longs and insert KS for the legato sounds afterwards. Yes, that seems to fit....


----------



## zacnelson

I was also thinking of conserving RAM and CPU usage, using the keyswitch approach means having to have 2 articulations loaded


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

We're looking into solutions for you regarding this. We thought this was a useful range but if it's getting on some people's nerves naturally we'll try to look into it...


----------



## zacnelson

Awesome


----------



## Blakus

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

My downloader keeps re-downloading part 29 over and over - I'm switching to manual links now as it looks like continuata thinks it's corrupt when its not (manual extraction was flawless). The installer won't continue downloading the _samps_xtra files.

I love the concept of Continuata but it never seems to work for me anymore 
<3 manual links!


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

27.3 GB (29,379,569,092 bytes) installed on PC. Can that be right?
You said it was 29.36 GB installed. Everything seems to be there. Confused


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hey guys, can you email us direct re. these problems continuata don't monitor this board much and we need to get you to interface directly. Needless to say you're only two of a handful who have had any problems.

Apologies of course, if you email us direct I'm sure we'll have you up and running in no time.


----------



## Scrianinoff

antoniopandrade @ Thu 30 Aug said:


> I'm in. The strings are truly superb, probably the best I've heard. It's a shame about the limited range of the legatos, *I'd gladly pay +200 or even +300 dollars for more comprehensive legato*


 [emphasis added by me]

*+1*

Dear Paul and Christian, why not have a poll about full range legatos? Seriously, these strings deserve it! Please let me (us) pay for the extended legato ranges. I could create a poll, but I think more people will answer when you create it. Just give it a thought.

I just finished downloading and Albion 2 sounds even better than in your already great sounding YouTube videos. To be expected, because of the lossy audio compression. Now back to Albion 2. What a sound!!


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



> antoniopandrade @ Thu 30 Aug, 2012 14:35 wrote:
> I'm in. The strings are truly superb, probably the best I've heard. It's a shame about the limited range of the legatos, I'd gladly pay +200 or even +300 dollars for more comprehensive legato
> [emphasis added by me]
> 
> +1
> 
> Dear Paul and Christian, why not have a poll about full range legatos? Seriously, these strings deserve it! Please let me (us) pay for the extended legato ranges. I could create a poll, but I think more people will answer when you create it. Just give it a thought.
> 
> I just finished downloading and Albion 2 sounds even better than in your already great sounding YouTube videos. To be expected, because of the lossy audio compression. Now back to Albion 2. What a sound!!


+1


----------



## Blakus

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Holy Cow! These strings are amazing!!! Oh how I also long for increased range!!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



Blakus @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> My downloader keeps re-downloading part 29 over and over - I'm switching to manual links now as it looks like continuata thinks it's corrupt when its not (manual extraction was flawless). The installer won't continue downloading the _samps_xtra files.
> 
> I love the concept of Continuata but it never seems to work for me anymore
> <3 manual links!



Continuata has found a small bug that is affecting a small number of you. They have instructed me if t appears to hang after downloading everything hit download again and follow the same process as before and this issue will be resolved.

This bug will be fixed later today...

Sorry for confusion...

Christian.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Thanks Christian, I got it ok in the end  And scratch my previous post - the whole damn library sounds HOT. Congrats!


----------



## windshore

+1,
If it costs some additional $ it would be worth it.

G at the top of the treble staff is just the start of the range I think of as really projecting for violins. I would be surprised if most people don't regularly write to a 6th above that. Triple ledger line E is hardly a squeaky range and even conservative composers would venture there regularly. 

I understand the need to set limits, and with the other ensembles, it isn't an issue at all, but I think most of us like the sound of these strings enough that they would regularly appear in our work. What a great addition for most of us to have the 1/2 section! This is what I want to feature so the legato thing will come up all the time here.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Still downloading most of it, but those "End of Days" drums: Woah! 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat

windshore @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> +1,
> If it costs some additional $ it would be worth it.
> 
> G at the top of the treble staff is just the start of the range I think of as really projecting for violins. I would be surprised if most people don't regularly write to a 6th above that. Triple ledger line E is hardly a squeaky range and even conservative composers would venture there regularly.
> 
> I understand the need to set limits, and with the other ensembles, it isn't an issue at all, but I think most of us like the sound of these strings enough that they would regularly appear in our work. What a great addition for most of us to have the 1/2 section! This is what I want to feature so the legato thing will come up all the time here.



The excuse as you Brits would say is bullocks!

You don't go into a session and say we only have enough money to record to this range.

You guys would have been smart to have just left the legato out, there is probably enough material besides the legato but needed to use it to bump up sales. Luckily everyone can see what there is because there was no pre-orrder so that is appreciated.

albion is a great library so i am confident with or without the legato there is nice stuff here but the legato excuse is a bit insulting.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hi Craig,

I think the term you're looking for is bollocks not bullocks, and it's not considered to be very polite in the UK.

I was sincere with my "excuse" it was something discussed at length. The legato range is lower on AIIL because it starts higher and goes higher on the original AI. We wanted to keep the price point the same if not less so we applied the same principals on this library with the edict that it was going to digitate with Albion I so we thought this would be a nice fit.

The programming of legatos increases exponentially for every new note you have to introduce so it goes like this (very rough I'm in transit). 1,2,3,6,10,15,21,28,36,45,56,67 x 2 (up and down) articulations for a single octave. So it's not just the recording time but the implementation which is costly. So we make certain sacrifices; recording diatonically, restricting range, didn't seem to be a problem on A1 maybe because the lower "missing" area of vns was covered by VCs.

To be honest the reason I have not pushed this point with the Albion team is because I myself don't use legato strings patches very much, probably because I don't write very interesting music. 

However I can see now this is an issue so I vow to look into this issue. There are a number of options open to us as we have been back to the studio of late. I wasn't that happy with the original high trumpet/ horn octaves on AI and felt the library was weak in that area so we spent several tens of thousands of pounds producing the horn and bones which were offered out as a free upgrade.

So I'm good for my word, and once we know how quickly we can implement this issue to make everyone happy we will announce it on our site and here.

I take it as flattery that the legs are that good everyone wishes they went all the way up to the panty, or boxer short depending on your proclivity.

In the meantime I concur with Craig, this library is the shizzle and I haven't really noticed the legatos as that would drag me away from the flautandos, and if anyone were to try doing that I would get angry, kind of like a bullock.... with big bollocks.

Kind regards.

Christian.


----------



## WS

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Thanks Guys, just downloaded this today and sat here going through the patches.....wow!

You've created something truly beautiful in these strings, I always had a sound in my head for a perfect sampled string sound and this is it. 


Nice one, I owe you a beer...

Off to write more cues with it now.....


WS


----------



## Inductance

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> The programming of legatos increases exponentially for every new note you have to introduce so it goes like this (very rough I'm in transit). 1,2,3,6,10,15,21,28,36,45,56,67 x 2 (up and down) articulations for a single octave.



I realized that awhile ago when I first learned about these real legato transitions. Adding a new note means that we also have to include new slurs/slides/whatever from that note to the existing notes, and from the existing notes to that note. In my case, I still find Albion I extremely useful, and I appreciate your honesty in the matter. I plan to pick up Albion II tonight!

In the meantime, a shameless self-plug... Besides the synths, this track is all Albion I... :mrgreen: 

http://soundcloud.com/inductance/black-thirteen


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

+1 on extended legatos. I would gladly pay an additional couple hundred dollars for a full range legato. It will push Albion to be the primary string library for me versus supplemental string library.

For me, LASS 2 legato is my primary library because I can write for the full range. I then supplement it with Albion because Albion has a BEAUTIFUL tone and sound to it. I cannot even begin to imagine a full range Albion II legato with its beautiful hearty sound to it.

I know Albion I and II are simply broad stroke orchestral libraries, not string libraries, so I hate projecting unrealistic expectations on a product but if I may say, Paul and Christian the tone and feel that you are able to capture while tracking these strings is so beautiful, warm, rich, authentic that hopefully somewhere down the line a full legato library would be a crusher.


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> I take it as flattery that the legs are that good everyone wishes they went all the way up to the panty, or boxer short depending on your proclivity.
> Christian.



They really are. Implement Blake Robinson's multi-legato script and play the low 1/2 cellos and something magical happens. Also try doing the same on the Violin legatos and tuning all 3 violins to +3 semi-tones - again something lovely happens. Say what - implement Blake's Multi-legato script, make it 4-part enabled & sustain pedal (note-change) enabled, and extend the range then you're onto something really special. You'll know what I'm talking about if you try it. Just sayin'.

I disagree with Craig, they are very very worthy legatos.


----------



## windshore

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I'm not necessarily bugged about the legato issue. This is an AMAZING lib. 

Spitfire really came around in time and made Albion I an amazing package and good value. This lib is awesome and will also undoubtedly evolve in the same way.

Like many I didn't buy Loegria for crumphorns or recorder ensembles. I bought it to complement the other sections of Albion. The smaller strings add great value and flexibility to my arsenal. I would gladly even have done without sackbutts. (When has anyone recently gotten a call to write for sackbutt?) So in terms of import, legato strings are more useful than crumphorns, sackbutts and recorder ensembles. I do like the euphoniums and will certainly use the other ensembles but it would be great to eventually get the legato through another octave anyway.

Maybe it would be cost effective to release the strings from this lib as another separate product with a higher profit margin than Loegria? 

I understand now about thinking of the limited range in terms of covering what Albion didn't. I guess when you actually play that awesome 1/2 ensemble legato though, it's a bit like being teased before you can reach a climax....

(BTW - Awesome idea about redoing or adding to the high brass in Albion I !)


----------



## antoniopandrade

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> I take it as flattery that the legs are that good everyone wishes they went all the way up to the panty, or boxer short depending on your proclivity.
> 
> 
> Christian.



Yes, please do. The library sounds SO good, it's almost heartbreaking to have the rug swept under your feet when it comes to legatos. I think most people will agree, whether deserved or not, since the advent of legato programming and recording in sample libraries, it has been THE most important articulation, bar none. That's why LASS is so popular. 

Having worked on legato libraries before I know how much work it is, and actually would've gladly preferred less articulations such as col legnos and trills to a more comprehensive legato patch.

Not the flautandos though, you ain't taking those away from us


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I think we are all united in the view that these legatos are boss.

If you did a paid 2.0 update with a greater range I'd be in.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



> preferred less articulations such as col legnos and trills to a more comprehensive legato patch.


NO! These are fantastic! :(


----------



## mark812

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

User demos pretty please? :mrgreen:


----------



## antoniopandrade

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



MA-Simon @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> preferred less articulations such as col legnos and trills to a more comprehensive legato patch.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! These are fantastic! :(
Click to expand...


Yes they are! I especially love the CL's that they've managed to capture! That only goes to show just how much I want that extra range on the legatos!


----------



## re-peat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Count me out for more legatos. Never cared much for legatos (true, scripted or otherwise) in sample libraries anyway — next to reverb, the most over-discussed, over-thought and over-rated bit of ridiculous musical insignificance *ever* in the history of virtual orchestration, in my opinion —, so I really don't mind the limited range. I'd even be entirely happy if there were no legatos at all included. But ...

... what I *do* find slighty puzzling though, and a bit of a pity, is the absence of half-section shorts. I can only hope that these shorts were recorded and will be added at some point in the future. 
I would never ever spend even a penny on an extended legato range — I wouldn't even download them if they were offered for free — but I would most certainly be willing to pay plenty of shiny money for half-section shorts (and, here's hoping, some additional half-section articulations perhaps) that sound as good as, and match nicely with, the truly wonderful half-section sustains which are included.

Nice library, Loegria. _The dog's bollocks_.

_


----------



## 667

I bought it for its small, softer sounds, those beautiful strings, and for its esoteric winds/brass/perc. I have "standard" stuff well covered and so when something like this comes along-- focused, different, complements other libraries well, etc. I'm really happy to support it.



Craig Sharmat @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> You don't go into a session and say we only have enough money to record to this range.


I think you absolutely do-- it's days and days of extra recording time to record more legato intervals, and it's a waste if they're never intended to be used. Every sample dev decides what range and what interval they are going to record (e.g. some have full octave transition samples, some only 6 steps etc.)



> You guys would have been smart to have just left the legato out, there is probably enough material besides the legato but needed to use it to bump up sales. Luckily everyone can see what there is because there was no pre-orrder so that is appreciated.


This seems like a pretty cynical view. The Albion II legatos are excellent and certainly weren't a last-minute addition just to appease a marketing/sales bullet point. I think the range is certainly sufficient (when they say they hit the sweet spot they really meant it) and more importantly well-programmed. I'm thrilled that the Spitfire team executed this project with focus and taste instead of throwing in the kitchen sink and bloating the size/cost and especially not delaying months and months for additional programming time.



> albion is a great library so i am confident with or without the legato there is nice stuff here but the legato excuse is a bit insulting.


Albion II is a full strings/winds/brass/perc library-- not just strings-- for less than the cost of many strings-only libraries. It's the best value I've ever got out of $390, anyway. I will get tremendous use out of it regardless of whether the legatos get enhanced with extended range or not. For the record, I am of course in favour of it-- who wouldn't be?! 

But I also have LASS, HS Diamond, and Adagio Violins if I need to enhance my legato lines and I think the expectations we have in a strings-only product that's $500-1000 vs. a $390 full orch library should not really be the same.

I think the real truth is that the Spitfire team did not realize just how good Albion II would sound until they got to the programming stage. So hearing it now it does seem "yes, of course obviously we should have done full legato range because this library is stonking great" to be a logical conclusion. But I think the cynical accusation that they're making up excuses about cost or whatever is unwarranted.

(It was also made very explicitly clear in the demo tutorial videos-- you can see the range right on the Kontakt keyboard. So no one should feel deceived about anything).

Anyway I'd also be willing to make a paid upgrade to Albion II. I really like the philosophy and the execution of the product.


----------



## windshore

re-peat
I tend to think that the glissando and portamento effects have def been overused, but the legato does add to realism. I do like the idea of more half section artics.


----------



## 667

667 @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> I will get tremendous use out of it regardless of whether the legatos get enhanced with extended range or not. For the record, I am of course in favour of it-- who wouldn't be?!


Well ok re-peat of course but WHO ELSE?


----------



## antoniopandrade

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



re-peat @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Count me out for more legatos. Never cared much for legatos (true, scripted or otherwise) in sample libraries anyway — next to reverb, the most over-discussed, over-thought and over-rated bit of ridiculous musical insignificance *ever* in the history of virtual orchestration, in my opinion —, so I really don't mind the limited range. I'd even be entirely happy if there were no legatos at all included. But ...
> 
> 
> Nice library, Loegria. _The dog's bollocks_.
> 
> _




Yep, I know many people with the same opinion. I've started my programming life after the inclusion of legato in sample libraries, so frankly, I don't know how I would do my job without them. I was always curious about techniques in writing melodies that don't incorporate legatos, what would you do Piet, if you only had sustain and staccato samples? I ask this in all sincerity, I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## devastat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Truly enjoying the sound of Loegria strings. I would gladly spend more money on the extended legato.. Count me in!


----------



## victory

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



mark812 @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> User demos pretty please? :mrgreen:


 If somebody could do a demo with those short strings that would be nice. I really would like to know can i play faster stuff with those shorts and how it will sound o/~


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Maybe i'm wrong, but i don't think one day after the release is the right time for feature requests. This is a product - so first get used to it as it is. It seems to me like buying a ford focus and the very next day searching for a way to make the car as big as vw t5. This shoulb be the time to congratulate the developers and try how to use the library, how the sounds feel, hoe the cool new instruments and loops behave and can be used in music. 

So: Congratulations dear Spitfire Team! This library seems to be very special, providing sweet and a bit unusual sounds.


----------



## Inductance

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



re-peat @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Never cared much for legatos (true, scripted or otherwise) in sample libraries anyway — next to reverb, the most over-discussed, over-thought and over-rated bit of ridiculous musical insignificance *ever* in the history of virtual orchestration, in my opinion



Hm, I've wondered about that myself. I've done some pretty convincing lines (IMO) using the Albion I long strings patches (non-legato). Need to do some more experimenting...


----------



## Scrianinoff

rocking.xmas.man @ Fri 31 Aug said:


> Maybe i'm wrong, but i don't think one day after the release is the right time for feature requests. This is a product - so first get used to it as it is. It seems to me like buying a ford focus and the very next day searching for


 one of the rear windows   Yet in a sense I agree with you. That's why I didn't hide my enthusiasm about Albion2. Still, come on, strings sounding this great, really deserve full range as an option, like a 'full leather' option, and the corresponding cost.

And yes, of course Piet is right, and we could all go back to pre-legato times. If you handle sustain and staccato cleverly, it can almost sound like every note is connected as a bow change. Which, after so many soaring melody notes, will most definitely sound artificial, because the ears, mine at least, are expecting some slurred notes at appropriate intervals, as a violinist would play them. Whose ears have digested still more hours of real strings than virtual strings? Before you know it, to some ears the samples might start to sound like the real thing, or better like the real thing. A disheartening thought.

Paul and Christian. Don't take all this legato talk in this thread as criticism please. Without the legatos it still would have been cheap for the price you're charging.


----------



## re-peat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



antoniopandrade @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> (...) what would you do (...) if you only had sustain and staccato samples? I ask this in all sincerity, I'm genuinely interested.


Antonio,

I’d love to answer at deserving length, but let’s maybe move with this subject to another thread, no? 
For now, let’s just say that on the list of things which I consider important in an orchestral sample library, legato sits at the very bottom. And if it has to be a really short list, say 5.000.000 entries or less, legato doesn’t even figure on it.
It’s got probably something to do with my musical preferences, the sort of music I make and my (possibly peculiar) ideas on mock-realism and musical performance, but I honestly never ever felt frustrated by an orchestral library on account of it having no legato implemented. (On the contrary, the presence of artificial legato, even if the box says it’s ‘real’ or ‘true’, often annoys me more than anything.)

I'll explain further in the other, still-to-be-started thread, should you be interested.

I fully accept and respect that most people think totally differently, absolutely — after all, ‘legato’ (just like reverb) is the self-delusional illusion-maker par excellence — but me, I have not the slightest musical interest in any word that can be formed with the letters l, e, g, a, t and o.

(And funny you should ask _“if you only had sustain and staccato samples”_, because that’s precisely what you get with the world’s best stringslibrary: the Spitfire bespoke strings. Ok, Spitfire is now in the process of gradually adding legato updates to all of the sections of this library, but even without these modifications, those strings, in all their naked, gorgeous-sounding simplicity, sound so much more inspiring and are so much more exciting and gratifying to work with than any other stringslibrary (Loegria excepted) I’ve ever had under my fingers. But again: I think it is better to discuss all of this somewhere else.)

_


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



re-peat @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> antoniopandrade @ Fri Aug 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...) what would you do (...) if you only had sustain and staccato samples? I ask this in all sincerity, I'm genuinely interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio,
> 
> I’d love to answer at deserving length, but let’s maybe move with this subject to another thread, no?
> For now, let’s just say that on the list of things which I consider important in an orchestral sample library, legato sits at the very bottom. And if it has to be a really short list, say 5.000.000 entries or less, legato doesn’t even figure on it.
> It’s got probably something to do with my musical preferences, the sort of music I make and my (possibly peculiar) ideas on mock-realism and musical performance, but I honestly never ever felt frustrated by an orchestral library on account of it having no legato implemented. (On the contrary, the presence of artificial legato, even if the box says it’s ‘real’ or ‘true’, often annoys me more than anything.)
> 
> I'll explain further in the other, still-to-be-started thread, should you be interested.
> 
> I fully accept and respect that most people think totally differently, absolutely — after all, ‘legato’ (just like reverb) is the self-delusional illusion-maker par excellence — but me, I have not the slightest musical interest in any word that can be formed with the letters l, e, g, a, t and o.
> 
> (And funny should ask _“if you only had sustain and staccato samples”_, because that’s precisely what you get with the world’s best stringslibrary: the Spitfire bespoke strings. Ok, Spitfire is now in the process of gradually adding legato updates to all of the sections of this library, but even without these modifications, those strings, in all their naked, gorgeous-sounding simplicity, sound so much more inspiring and are so much more exciting and gratifying to work with than any other stringslibrary (Loegria excepted) I’ve ever had under my fingers. But again: I think it is better to discuss all of this somewhere else.)
> 
> _
Click to expand...



Hey Piet,

Thanks for the post. In the last year or so I have also found myself less likely to grab the legatos on the string libraries i have (pretty much all the major ones.) I have a LOT of spitfire libraries and while I use them just about every day - I have never picked up any of their strings.

My question to you is - are these Loegria strings too much of a 'wall of sound'? In other words, do you find (hear) - in most of your writing that there are just too many players playing (in harmonic context.)

I like Paul's demos (especially the strings are a stand out) - and in most of it I don't 'hear that' issue of too many players, but just curious on day to day writing.

I mean it is an obvious excellent inspiring 'sketchpad' - but - is it more than that - day to day?


Thanks for your comments back.


EDIT: I guess I should have finished the walkthrough. The 1/2 sections are excellent. :wink:


----------



## Saxer

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

if there were full range legatos in this library this discussion here would be about the question: why is there no flautando legato as well? and where is the tremolo sordino? and the tremolo sordino legato full range? that´s the way people are, they always want more! but wanting more is the reason why we bought even this library ... and most of all others too. so "wanting more"-discussions like this seems to be the natural noise floor belonging to each publication.

if there are some examples on soundcloud sounding beautiful but for some reasons the melody has no real legato transition in the upper register and suddenly the whole track lost it´s beauty... then it´s time to think about legatos again.

by the way: as most customers i bought this library for the orchestral stuff. but listening through the byron tapes makes me smile... great timeless retro sound and beautiful organic timing! don´t know if i ever use them... but i think it´s time will come. and it´s very inspiring sound- and music-wise.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I know this goes 'against the flow', but personally I'm not fussed at all by the legato ranges, and feel I can live with what's there, especially since I'm writing and not trying to match someone elses's score. I'm sure we all can understand Spitfire's reasoning when deciding what to include and what couldn't be included at that price, and I concur with their decision. Quite honestly if someone feels they require a greater range and wants to pay a few hundred dollars more, that's understandable and perhaps he/she can be accommodated eventually, but I'm very happy with price vs. value for this superb new addition to my collection of libraries, and I am happy Spitfire made the choices they did.


----------



## noiseboyuk

I think the broad legato issue has been discussed quite a bit at VI-C. Plenty of composers far more talented than I say that legato does nothing useful for them - and their results amply demonstrate that their methods work. For me true legato is absolutely critical - any flowing line simply sounds immediately more real with good, well programmed legato, and at its best all-but-eliminates the keyboard effect. While I agree reverb tends to be wildly over-rated and over-analysed, the implementation of legato makes or breaks a library for me - it's actually as or more important than tone (simply because I can enjoy and use a wide variety of tones, just as I enjoy a huge variety of tones and spaces in real orchestral recordings). With good true legato, I can work very quickly, and it sounds close to real to me (and "real", I appreciate is a whole other can of worms).

The broad issue here raised by Loegria is perhaps legato is an all or nothing issue. In the case of at least one major library, I didn't buy it because of restricted legato ranges (there were 2 or 3 other significant issues for me in that case too). If resources are limited, perhaps it would make more people happy if some instruments had no legato while others had a full range, as opposed to all instruments having a restricted range? Just an idea, anyway.


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I need a small favor from anyone who has Albion II - Loegria. If you have a free moment, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

My reticence with legatos comes from the fact that string players tend to re-interpret those kinds of instructions if the fingering doesn't suit them.... They have 4 strings after all. The minute they switch strings its a re-bow even if the bow doesn't change direction. So I don't bother because it doesn't sound real... or rather, it never sounds the same on the scoring stage.

I use them almost exclusively with solo instruments, but on sections, I just tend to go for longs and smudge. If I'm really struggling to convey a melody I whack up the expression and maybe double with some unison trems that really cut through. I don't do the shorts thing either, tried once, orchestrator just marked everything marcato, and I wish my mother had never given birth to me. 

I think the more useful function of our legatos and longs is the attack changes depending on velocity, so you can control timbre with mod, level with expression and attack on the strings with vel.... and that works a treat, nice and gentle on the slow stuff, quicker more defined but a little bit smudgy on the longs... again another reason that the 1/2s are going to become such a great tool.

Best.

C.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> My reticence with legatos comes from the fact that string players tend to re-interpret those kinds of instructions if the fingering doesn't suit them.... They have 4 strings after all. The minute they switch strings its a re-bow even if the bow doesn't change direction. So I don't bother because it doesn't sound real... or rather, it never sounds the same on the scoring stage.
> 
> I use them almost exclusively with solo instruments, but on sections, I just tend to go for longs and smudge. If I'm really struggling to convey a melody I whack up the expression and maybe double with some unison trems that really cut through. I don't do the shorts thing either, tried once, orchestrator just marked everything marcato, and I wish my mother had never given birth to me.
> 
> I think the more useful function of our legatos and longs is the attack changes depending on velocity, so you can control timbre with mod, level with expression and attack on the strings with vel.... and that works a treat, nice and gentle on the slow stuff, quicker more defined but a little bit smudgy on the longs... again another reason that the 1/2s are going to become such a great tool.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.




Can you share with us your 'smudge' technique? :wink:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I will once I'm back in the studio on monday, I did 12 episodes of Sinbad without a single player (which I hated) and never used a single string legato patch in 11 hours of music. It was pretty thematic too I guess?


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Legato...Clamato be darned. Do spend some time with the Byron Tapes as well. What a hoot. My favorite so far is Mandy's Skiffler. Lots of fun and well done.

AND
I thought I was tired and need to hit the ....sack, but....I was wrong!  

(That one may not translate well into other languages)


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

thanks it's so nice to hear about the other stuff.... The Byron's are a month's work for us. Whimsical, but as I've already said, if they're liked... we'll make more.

And in answer to previous queries re. sackbutts.... they're not often called for, but heck they sound nice. Our mission has always to be to promote musos so if one A-lister (two were among the first ten to buy within the first 5 minutes of us announcing last night) starts making a feature of the Euphonium our evangelical mission will be a success.


----------



## Kralc

Going through the patches now, and dayum! Loegria is awesome. Really taking to the fine drums.

One problem though, when I load the hi strings I get the samples missing window. I tried to resolve automatically, but nothing, I couldn't find the files manually either. I've got all the rars, but maybe some didn't fully "unrar?". I really don't have any idea. But I want to play these strings!!

Thanks.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Clark,

Thanks!

It sounds like you are missing the last four nkx sample files - the ones with 'xtra' in the name: if you use the manual links at the bottom of your download email, grab them from the server and unrar - then just drop the extra sample containers into your samples folder.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I just noticed something in the Mid Toms, loose with the A-Mics and I'm not shure if this is just an installastion error. I havent donwloaded everything yet, but all 4 percussion files are ready and everyhting else works fine.

When playing the Drums on the keys D3-G3 I can only get the p velocity layer to work.
I don't get the missing Samples dialog, but when I look into the samples in Kontakt they seem to be there, but somhow empty? 

But maybe these are replaced with the extra samples you mentioned?


----------



## Kralc

Thanks Paul!


----------



## P.T.

I sure do wish people would stop confusing legato with portamento.

Legato doesn't have to be slides to other notes.
It's just the connected feeling of one note into the next, usually with a reduced attack.
Like playing multiple notes on a wind instrument with one breath, or a violin playing multiple notes with one bow stroke, just putting fingers down or lifting one while another is on a lower note on the same string.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I would not buy a string library without convincing legato......and preferably portamento also. It just sounds better to me and is more fun to play on the keyboard.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



MA-Simon @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> I just noticed something in the Mid Toms, loose with the A-Mics and I'm not shure if this is just an installastion error. I havent donwloaded everything yet, but all 4 percussion files are ready and everyhting else works fine.
> 
> When playing the Drums on the keys D3-G3 I can only get the p velocity layer to work.
> I don't get the missing Samples dialog, but when I look into the samples in Kontakt they seem to be there, but somhow empty?
> 
> But maybe these are replaced with the extra samples you mentioned?



Very odd! We've confirmed this here, we are going to look into it and work out whats gone wrong.. 

Nice spot!

There I was thinking we'd finally got a bug free release out there.. aarrrgh! >8o


----------



## stargazer

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Now go get some sleep Paul, you deserve it!
:D 

Hakan


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

If you were going for bug free, consider this too please:
When playing the recorders, the releases are set quite long, probably to get the ambience to ring out ,but while sweet AIR studios ring out for about 2 seconds or so the beloved instrumentalists start breathing heavily and rustling with whatever. There is so much noise in the release part that it renders the patch unusable for me. I hope this is curable by shortening the releases, didn´t try myself, it was late at night when I tried the library first,


----------



## noiseboyuk

P.T. @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> I sure do wish people would stop confusing legato with portamento.



Maybe I missed it, but I don't see anyone on this particular thread confusing anything. The debate has been informed and interesting.

However, several people have said that the whole legato debate needs its own thread, so here it is - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3646911 . I've taken the liberty of quoting Christian above to get the ball rolling. So this thread can now stay on Loegria topic!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

...a debate that reflects the massively different perspectives, subjectivity and approach.

One thing this project has taught me, to some amazement, over the last 6 years is how we all do things sooo differently often to achieve the same goal!

....and whilst it's been useful to be a composer and developer at the same time, catering to everyone's needs and expectations has been the greatest challenge and most educationally enriching process.

I'm proud that for a v1.0 library this is a really really good kicking off point. I think early adopters of Albion I will agree that the library has improved massively over it's first year of development and can expect rich cross-fertilisation from AIIL, so for both volumes there are good times ahead...... and boy..... have we got some stuff up our sleeves.

Can't wait to start hearing those AIIL demos if anyone's willing. I'm going to have a pop at some next week. There's a whole bunch of comps I have that need a touch of Loegria's fairy dust.

X x x


----------



## Ed

Got it ! Really awesome sound, going to enjoy using it for so many things

First things i echo the comment about having shorter releases on the shorts for the recorders, and also the short strings too. But I think it needs to go further than that. The sustains releases are too short. I can "fix" it myself by going in and turning the release to about 1.1 which is around where I prefer it for slow stuff, but that makes a global change, I want it to be just on those specific articulations. All it needs is an ASDR on the front panel you can change for each keyswitch, otherwise Im going to have to do a lot of customisation and whole idea for the keyswitch patches is that its quick.

Multi for Pizz has no round robin, is that correct? I can switch on neighbouring zones, but I just want to check if the multi is missing samples.

Also the speed slider doesnt seem to do anything?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> ....and whilst it's been useful to be a composer and developer at the same time, catering to everyone's needs and expectations has been the greatest challenge and most educationally enriching process.



...and it shows Paul & Christian, it shows :!: 

I read up on the upgrades that you made available for Albion I alone, and it is evidence of your dedication and commitment, let alone your willingness to answer stupid newbie questions. 

Personally I think, investing into Spitfire Libs is a safe bet, as they are not one shot wonders, but is a concept.

Respect!
Best
Georg


----------



## re-peat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



Rob Elliott @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> (...) are these Loegria strings too much of a 'wall of sound'?


Rob,

I really don’t think the Loegria (full-section) strings suffer from the ‘wall of sound”-phenomenon, as indeed, some other sampled full section strings tend to do. This ensemble has a fairly light, brush-y, even diffused quality to it — perhaps even a touch too diffused — and you’d have to stack lots and lots of notes on top of one another before things start to become all green and hulky.
Some people, I fear, might even consider the Loegria strings — especially the shorts — a bit too brushy and fluffy. These shorts are certainly not the sort of instruments, it seems to me, with which to create crisply articulated, sharply etched stringparts. (So, for those looking to be able to generate fast, buzzying string ostinati, I don’t think Loegria is the best possible choice. Albion 1’s shorts are certainly better suited for this task.)

Difficult to describe these things, of course. Besides, I’m also afraid it might be a bit too early for me to make too many judgements on the subject just yet. (Furthermore, my mind is in a completely different place these days, having to spew out hours and hours of all-electronic music, working against deadlines you wouldn’t wish on your worst enemy. But in two weeks time, this job will be over, and then I’ll have lots more time to concentrate fully on Loegria. Really itching to make some music with this library.)

Having said that, I’d have much preferred it if, for the strings, Spitfire had focused much more on an (in-depth) coverage of the half-section (or ‘chamber’) string orchestra for this new release. In fact, that was what I was sort of expecting and hoping, after reading the original announcement. And it also seemed to logical thing to do, to me. After all, the full stringsection is already quite well represented in the first Albion, and with the exception of the con sordino shorts and the totally enchanting ‘flautando’ strings, the Loegria full strings don’t seem to cover much ground where Albion’s flag isn’t already planted firmly and proudly. True, the Loegrias sound and behave a little differently, but still. 
As much as I like these new full shorts and sustains (difficult not to like anything that ships from the Spitfire laboratories), Albion 1 already has them as well, whereas an extensively sampled collection of detailed, Spitfire-quality chamber strings articulations would have widened and deepened the combined Albion/Loegria experience that much more, it seems to me.

Still, there’s a lot more to Loegria than just strings of course. I’ve only had the briefest of looks at the other folders, but there seems to be plenty of great material waiting to be discovered there.

Another thing I hope Spitfire, one day, finds a solution for is this: the dynamics control should, somehow, be decoupled from the presence of the hall. Not straightforward, I guess, but I do hope: doable. I feel that working the expression control (CC#11) should have a different effect on the different mic perspectives. I really don't like it when everytime you fade to the softest dynamics, say, at the end of phrase, the presence of the hall dissappears almost completely as well (resulting in a rather dead and dry release of the last note or chord). And the moment the dynamics slider goes up again, the hall re-emerges as well in all its glory ... Has always sounded rather weird and wrong to me. In Albion 1 as well.
Right now, as a work-around, I load the more ambient perspectives in a second instance of Kontakt, so as to have much better control over the hall's presence (different CC#11 automation for the ambient mic perspectives), keeping it more consistent throughout dynamic changes, and also allowing for the final chords or notes to still have a certain amount of natural Lyndhurst-reverberation.

_


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



re-peat @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Fri Aug 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...) are these Loegria strings too much of a 'wall of sound'?
> 
> 
> 
> Rob,
> 
> These shorts are certainly not the sort of instruments, it seems to me, with which to create crisply articulated, sharply etched stringparts. (So, for those looking to be able to generate fast, buzzying string ostinati, I don’t think Loegria is the best possible choice. Albion 1’s shorts are certainly better suited for this task.)
> 
> _
Click to expand...


Got it in one, we didn't want to go over old ground.



> Having said that, I’d have much preferred it if, for the strings, Spitfire had focused much more on an (in-depth) coverage of the half-section (or ‘chamber’) string orchestra for this new release. In fact, that was what I was sort of expecting and hoping, after reading the original announcement. And it also seemed to logical thing to do, to me. _



This seems to have caused confusion which surprises me. The "full" string section for Loegria is about half the size of Albion 1. I think if you AB you'll hear an enormous difference in sound. Not only are they much smaller in number of desks, the instruction for the longs were different (Albion 1, poco espressivo, molto espressivo, AIIL dolce, dolce poco espressivo). The half sections we did to get down to a very intimate sound, I think some notes may only have three players on. So how I see it is Albion 1 big massive, Albion II great complimentary articulations for Albion 1, that will match in with Albion 1 in a detailed way as if Albion 1 divisi. Then 1/2 Albion 1 sized band (Loegria) playing longs and shorts (the latter being softer and very much softer than A1) and finally as a bonus some 1/2 sized longs for super definition.

AIIL Stands alone as a chamber and small chamber selection but combined with A1 gives you a complete ensemble based string set.

That is without speaking of any other of the many assets of both volumes.

This was out manifesto anyway.

With regards CC11, we hope that this works better than CC7. I never ever hear what you discuss regarding the hall dying away but always add a bit of reverb on top of the sounds. As I have seen every engineer do on scores that I have done. My recommendation would always be to bus your articulations into three reverb groups: Longs, Shorts, Pizz & Col, Trems Harms & FX. I would place generous amounts of verb on stem 1, -6 to -8db on 2, the same on 3 and if a different verb engine I'd shelve off some of the lower end, and then -3db from you longs setting on stem 4.


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> re-peat @ Sat Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, I’d have much preferred it if, for the strings, Spitfire had focused much more on an (in-depth) coverage of the half-section (or ‘chamber’) string orchestra for this new release. In fact, that was what I was sort of expecting and hoping, after reading the original announcement. And it also seemed to logical thing to do, to me. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have caused confusion which surprises me. The "full" string section for Loegria is about half the size of Albion 1. I think if you AB you'll hear an enormous difference in sound. Not only are they much smaller in number of desks, the instruction for the longs were different (Albion 1, poco espressivo, molto espressivo, AIIL dolce, dolce poco espressivo). The half sections we did to get down to a very intimate sound, I think some notes may only have three players on. So how I see it is Albion 1 big massive, Albion II great complimentary articulations for Albion 1, that will match in with Albion 1 in a detailed way as if Albion 1 divisi. Then 1/2 Albion 1 sized band (Loegria) playing longs and shorts (the latter being softer and very much softer than A1) and finally as a bonus some 1/2 sized longs for super definition.
> 
> AIIL Stands alone as a chamber and small chamber selection but combined with A1 gives you a complete ensemble based string set.
Click to expand...


It's my understanding (if I'm remembering the manual correctly), that AII is an 8/6/4/4/3 band for its "full" section, with one player at each desk tacet in the "half" section. So I suppose that makes the "half" 4/3/2/2/1.5 (poor bassist).

I don't recall the band size for AI, but I'm thinking there were 12-14 1st violins - perhaps Christian or Paul can remind us.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Paul may be able to dig up the call-sheets. I have to defend this firmly as this is something we've taken a year to develop and it's disappointing to hear it being described the "same as Albion I". It really isn't... moreover as a composer I'm staggered by it's beauty... they can be an either or, but coupled together give enormous amounts of dynamic and textural possibilities.


----------



## windshore

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ 9/1/2012 said:


> ...a debate that reflects the massively different perspectives, subjectivity and approach.
> 
> One thing this project has taught me, to some amazement, over the last 6 years is how we all do things sooo differently often to achieve the same goal!
> 
> ....and whilst it's been useful to be a composer and developer at the same time, catering to everyone's needs and expectations has been the greatest challenge and most educationally enriching process.
> 
> I'm proud that for a v1.0 library this is a really really good kicking off point. I think early adopters of Albion I will agree that the library has improved massively over it's first year of development and can expect rich cross-fertilisation from AIIL, so for both volumes there are good times ahead...... and boy..... have we got some stuff up our sleeves.
> 
> Can't wait to start hearing those AIIL demos if anyone's willing. I'm going to have a pop at some next week. There's a whole bunch of comps I have that need a touch of Loegria's fairy dust.
> 
> X x x



All true. You can't please all the people all the time!

I think every one of us who got in early on Albion I recognize and appreciate how much better the scripting is and how much further along II is than I was at its release. It is a shame that a lot of early feedback is on perceived shortcomings. (Guilty myself.) 

I think Spitfire has raised the bar to a point where our expectations are quite high. As a forum of professional composers you get the toughest crowd here, but hopefully more specific and constructive feedback than from other venues.

Kudos to Spitfire for a great release and for having the energy to interact regularly with one of the toughest crowds around.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



windshore @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> british_bpm @ 9/1/2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Spitfire for a great release and for having the energy to interact regularly with one of the toughest crowds around.
Click to expand...


I'm a father of three children under the age of four, it's a very welcome distraction believe me.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Thanks Piet for the post. Very helpful. I did order. :wink: 



Paul/Christian (others) - been downloading overnight and this morning the utility is 'stuck' after Dl of part 29.

I hit 'pause' and then 'resume' and nothing happens. I obviously don't want to start that 10 hours again (to get the 29 parts). Can you suggest anything to get the rest of the library. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## dcoscina

Can't wait to get this! Just clearing up a few financial matters and will purchase before the 2 week offer is up. I own all other Spitfire commercially available libs so this is a no brainer for me. I will echo some sentiments on legato- for brass and winds I think it's important but for strings, i too have used the longs for expressive parts and they came out just fine. 

The small string group patches sound amazing and I cannot wait to get into them. 

Just recently I composed a short piece using Spitfire harp and cello coupled with CineSamples horn and bassoon and it sounded amazing. The warmth of Spitfire Audio samples does distinguish them from other developers products IMO.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Ok - here is some more info - hopefully helpful on this 'Continuata' utility (I have had issues with this one with other developers - not my favorite.)


The folder on my HD says that part 28 is 700,000K and yet the utility says that part 28 is' queued at 25%?

part 29 is both on HD and completely DL'd on the utility.


The utility shows parts to 30 to 36 and then some 'extra' parts and then one last 'others' part (small).


Again - pause and resume will do nothing here. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dcoscina

Looks like waiting a few days might also help with a speedier download....


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

OK - just got impatient and closed the app and reopened. All working again. Picked up from the half 28 part. :wink:


----------



## re-peat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> (...) I think if you AB you'll hear an enormous difference in sound.


Christian,

I really hate to start a discussion with you or anyone else from Spitfire, a company I have nothing but sincere affection, admiration and the greatest respect for, but let's put this AB-suggestion of yours to the test, shall we?
Here's a short (and rough) improvisation with the (full) shorts from Albion and Loegria: http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Albion-Loegria_Shorts.mp3 (http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be ... Shorts.mp3)
Now, if you, or anyone else, can tell me how often I've switched between the two libraries, I'd be very surprised.
It's not a trick question or anything, just a simple AB-test. The two libraries never play at the same time, I've simply switched from one to the other and back again (by cutting up my midi track and assigning it alternatingly to Albion and Loegria (having loaded the Shorts-multi's from both libraries, with default settings).

It may very well be true that the Loegria orchestra is significantly smaller than the Albion orchestra, but try as I may, I don't really hear that "enormous difference in sound" which you speak of. Not here, in this sort of performance, anyway. I do agree that the difference is more noticeable in the sustains though.

The reason I mention my slight dissapointment in not having more of the half-section programs included, is because those half-section sustains are so unbelievably nice and immensely useful. Pure gold, I believe. Short articulations (and pizzicati) from that same 'half-section' recording session would really have made Loegria even more super than it already is.

Again, this is not criticism, merely me greedily craving more Spitfired beauty.

_


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

1/2 section for the shorts = drool. While I like the demos for the rest of the library - the thing that MADE me send in the CC info were the 1/2 sections (tone and expression of those is unmatched). Simply stunning. More of that would be welcomed. I and I bet most would be willing to shell out more dough to get them (1/2 sect shorts).


----------



## Ed

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



Rob Elliott @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> 1/2 section for the shorts = drool. While I like the demos for the rest of the library - the thing that MADE me send in the CC info were the 1/2 sections (tone and expression of those is unmatched). Simply stunning. More of that would be welcomed. I and I bet most would be willing to shell out more dough to get them (1/2 sect shorts).



And half section spiccs and a good loud dynamic layer for fast stuff would be great


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Can you email direct so I can put you in touch with Stu. I believe he has recommended shutting down the DL app, reopening at which point the app will scan your system and complete the process. Sorry for this trouble. There's not been many of these probe considering the volume of purchases.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> Can you email direct so I can put you in touch with Stu. I believe he has recommended shutting down the DL app, reopening at which point the app will scan your system and complete the process. Sorry for this trouble. There's not been many of these probe considering the volume of purchases.




Yea - that's what I did. Working again. Thanks


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



re-peat @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...) I think if you AB you'll hear an enormous difference in sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian,
> 
> I really hate to start a discussion with you or anyone else from Spitfire, a company I have nothing but sincere affection, admiration and the greatest respect for, but let's put this AB-suggestion of yours to the test, shall we?
> Here's a short (and rough) improvisation with the (full) shorts from Albion and Loegria: http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Albion-Loegria_Shorts.mp3 (http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be ... Shorts.mp3)
> Now, if you, or anyone else, can tell me how often I've switched between the two libraries, I'd be very surprised.
> It's not a trick question or anything, just a simple AB-test. The two libraries never play at the same time, I've simply switched from one to the other and back again (by cutting up my midi track and assigning it alternatingly to Albion and Loegria (having loaded the Shorts-multi's from both libraries, with default settings).
> 
> It may very well be true that the Loegria orchestra is significantly smaller than the Albion orchestra, but try as I may, I don't really hear that "enormous difference in sound" which you speak of. Not here, in this sort of performance, anyway. I do agree that the difference is more noticeable in the sustains though.
> 
> The reason I mention my slight dissapointment in not having more of the half-section programs included, is because those half-section sustains are so unbelievably nice and immensely useful. Pure gold, I believe. Short articulations (and pizzicati) from that same 'half-section' recording session would really have made Loegria even more super than it already is.
> 
> Again, this is not criticism, merely me greedily craving more Spitfired beauty.
> 
> _
Click to expand...


IMHO I think it would be more useful to present two mp3s back to back. I hear differences in there but all in all it's quite a confusing way to prove a point. I would like to hear all the dup'd articulations back to back before wresting any case, longs, legatos, cs, cs shorts (whoops they don't appear on A1), pizzicato. All I'm hearing hear are just the shorts with a big old room like Air these are the articulations that make the hall shout hence the evident similarity in timbre. I'm also looking forward to showing how by using AIIL in conjunction with AI you can gain all sorts of degrees of detail and timbral variety.


----------



## james7275

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

When they said loegria would be focused on a chamber sized string section, I thought it would sound more like the half-section across the board than the full sound we're hearing. maybe there is a slight difference in sound between Albion 1 and 2 full strings but i'm not hearing as much as i would like.

The half-section sustains sound awesome from the video and that's the sound i want to hear more of. maybe some more half-section articulations will be implemented at a later time and then I'll be all over this library.


----------



## re-peat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

This http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Albion-Loegria_SHORTS.mov (screencapture) reveals where and how often I switched libraries during the course of that improvisation I posted previously, and I've also included Kontakt's GUI to show that it is indeed both Loegria and Albion at play.



british_bpm @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> (...) but all in all it's quite a confusing way to prove a point.


Confusing? You really think so, Christian? I thought it is the best possible way to illustrate that the shorts from these two libraries sound very alike. Very alike indeed. Without that movie, there simply is no telling when I switch from Albion to Loegria, is there? Surely, that is an indication of some sorts that the difference in sound between the two isn't as "enormous" as you say it is, isn't it?
But hey, I'm really not out at making too much fuss about this. (I don't have the time anyway.)
I only hope — I really, really hope — that, one day, more half-section stuff will materialize in some form or other. The current half-section sustains are simply too good, too useful, too musical to ignore sampling more of where those came from, in my opinion.

A great many thanks in advance.

_


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Thanks again for your kind words. 

I am now inclined to do an A/B mp3 of the full range to show the differences between the two libraries other than just this single articulation example presented here as I think it unfairly represents the two libraries. I'll also try and demonstrate how well the two libs work together. But for now.... likewise.... it's the weekend and the kids are tearing the house to bits!....


----------



## zacnelson

Wow! I can't imagine having 3 kids under 4! I have 2 kids under 4 and I find it impossible to get any music done! It's 2am here in Melbourne Australia, and I've just spent a few hours playing with Loegria - using only my headphones of course :( 

I can only get music done in the late evening, normally I go to bed before now but I lost track of time I was so entranced by this beautiful new library!

I am so impressed with how solid this release is, I had no difficulties with strange notes jumping in volume or poor transitions, no lack of tightness, no bad pitch etc. I like the natural variability of the players and the very human feel, but at the same time it is reliable enough to not be frustrating. 

Nobody has mentioned the gorgeous recorder patches! I plan to make a short composition with the recorders and post it here for everybody, I have started sketching it out.

I agree with Ed that it would be nice to have longer releases on the string longs, however it's not like this is a bug or anything. 

I'm impressed by how efficient this is on my cpu and RAM, I have a VERY modest iMac setup with Pro Tools and I was able to load a seemingly endless amount of instruments. I adore the new interface with the easy to see graphics and the way the current articulation comes up as a large word in the bottom left. If Albion 1 could be condensed into a similar format (obviously there are added complications such as the octaves etc) it would be amazing, I greatly prefer this keyswitch approach.

Of course the half section is a real highlight and we would all LOVE more of that in the future! I think the low strings have tremendous clarity and depth at the same time, both the full and the half section. 

The high strings sordino shorts were surprisingly useful, I found it hard to stop playing those.

I love the melancholy euphonium, but I think I will have to try very hard to find something to use the sackbutt on. It's well done, but such an unusual sound that it probably doesn't suit the white bread music I tend to make.

I would recommend this library to anyone, even if they don't own any other libraries. Albion 1 is also one I always recommend to people, and if it had the new keyswitches and interface I would say they are both equally good! Bravo! XXOO


----------



## Mossad

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



re-peat @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> This http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Albion-Loegria_SHORTS.mov (screencapture) reveals where and how often I switched libraries during the course of that improvisation I posted previously, and I've also included Kontakt's GUI to show that it is indeed both Loegria and Albion at play.
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ Sat Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...) but all in all it's quite a confusing way to prove a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Confusing? You really think so, Christian? I thought it is the best possible way to illustrate that the shorts from these two libraries sound very alike. Very alike indeed. Without that movie, there simply is no telling when I switch from Albion to Loegria, is there? Surely, that is an indication of some sorts that the difference in sound between the two isn't as "enormous" as you say it is, isn't it?
> But hey, I'm really not out at making too much fuss about this. (I don't have the time anyway.)
> I only hope — I really, really hope — that, one day, more half-section stuff will materialize in some form or other. The current half-section sustains are simply too good, too useful, too musical to ignore sampling more of where those came from, in my opinion.
> 
> A great many thanks in advance.
> 
> _
Click to expand...


Well, just to offer a differing point of view, I was easily able to tell the difference even without the video...

*shrug* Guess everyone hears things differently...


----------



## JT

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

The only thing that's holding me back from ordering this is the download size. I live in a rural area and only have a wireless 3G connection. In the past, my download speeds have maxed out around 225 KBS. At that speed this'll take several days for me to download. Is anyone else experiencing these long DL's?

I'm wondering if Continuata has done anything special to maximize the DL speed.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

In these circumstances we always recommend getting a friend with a better DL connection to lend you their broadband for a few hours.

C.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



> The only thing that's holding me back from ordering this is the download size. I live in a rural area and only have a wireless 3G connection. In the past, my download speeds have maxed out around 225 KBS. At that speed this'll take several days for me to download. Is anyone else experiencing these long DL's?
> 
> I'm wondering if Continuata has done anything special to maximize the DL speed.


225!!! Mine has 125 kbs max :oops: 
Which has not stopped me of course~ 25 of 42 packs done.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

As mentioned earlier, my download through a reported 10mbps ISP took 22 hours and on average came through at 300-500 kbps. No definitive answers as to why the slow speeds, but Paul was extremely supportive the whole time and Stu updated Continuata during the download. All I can say is that while it took a long time, it was worth it in the end. Good luck to all with slow or interrupted downloads; I feel your pain.


----------



## almagata

I`m living in the middle of the mountains, so I`m getting 40-60Kb/sec (thats 512Kbps rural wimax).

24% downloaded, thats part 10 of 40. I might dl the whole library by wednesday 

Just some patience, Inet here sucks, but mate, I`m living in paradise!!


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Congrats on this release, Paul and Co.! I have yet to hear the demos (yeah, I know - I am way behind) but just reading the specs I am sure I'll need to get this - if for nothing else, for the Darwin percussion alone which is probably my most used part of Albion I 8)


----------



## Kralc

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Been playing with Loegria pretty much all weekend now, and man is this one great. 

All of the Orchestral Section really sings. I didn't think I'd like the recorders as much as I do now, short and long they sound seriously cute. I had never heard of the sackbutt before, but I'm glad you guys sampled it, cause the marcarto longs are awesome. The Horns&Euphs sound so warm, had a friend who played the euphonium when I was in the 5th grade band, and he sounded like real plop (sorry Jack)* but I can happily say my faith in euphoniums has been restored now. And of course the strings are awesome as well, but everyone knows that by now.
The Byron Beats are damn fun, it's like an instantaneous short film score, you guys should sample these separately (I'm thinking deep sampled Star Wars Catina Band 8)) 
The Stephenson's are seriously gritty, the Gabriel Pads being especially bad ass. The crumbs pad is scaring me just thinking about it. 
Darwin II's perc's range is great, alot of nice useable low stuff, really fills out the palette with Darwin I.
Haven't spent much time with the Fentons yet. Too busy jammin' on the recorder (Never thought I'd say that.)

It's just so dynamic, I can't wait to do more with it. 

Anyway here is my little demo contribution.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F58417345&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=f2f2f2&color=95c89c&comments_color=95c89c&color=95c89c[/flash]

Thanks Spitfire :D

*(I sounded like plop in grade 5 band too.)


----------



## cacophonix

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Just a short a little off topic note.

I am a little (not so little in fact!) upset at Continuata and its application: I've let my internet-connected computer download all the night long Albion II to discover this morning that the Connect application completely stopped downloading at 4 a.m. to ask me to upgrade to the new version :evil:
Beside, 2 versions in one night seems not too serious (before starting the download at 7 p.m. yesterday I had to upgrade to version 1.3.7 now to 1.3.9!!!)... I guess you want test before releasing...
My reaction was: shut up and download :twisted: (since I unrar myself on my DAW and don't rely on this program to install the library it is even more frustrating.)

Just a note 0oD


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hi guys re. above. We've had a few problems with the Dl app. Stu has requested:

"If anyone has woken up to their download having paused telling them to install an update again. If they do the update to v1.3.9 it will rectify the repeated install/re-download issue that some have had and get everything downloaded without further hitches"

Best wishes and sorry for the teething problems. We're looking into improving our relationship with Continuata so everyone's expectations are managed more effectively in the future, and the (albeit for few of you) problems detailed here aren't repeated....


----------



## JohannesR

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hi.

An error occured, so I had to download a few files manually. Can anyone confirm that I have all the files? 

The Spitfire Loegria Library folder when I choose "Get info" on OSX: 210 item, 29,379,562,944 bytes.


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Wow, that was bizarre... being asked to upgrade download software in the middle of downloading something.

Looking forward to playing with it though!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



JohannesR @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Hi.
> 
> An error occured, so I had to download a few files manually. Can anyone confirm that I have all the files?
> 
> The Spitfire Loegria Library folder when I choose "Get info" on OSX: 210 item, 29,379,562,944 bytes.



Sounds like you're there. Have you run the library yet, all running OK?

C>


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



JohannesR @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Hi.
> 
> An error occured, so I had to download a few files manually. Can anyone confirm that I have all the files?
> 
> The Spitfire Loegria Library folder when I choose "Get info" on OSX: 210 item, 29,379,562,944 bytes.



Mine says 29, 379, 977, 915 so that's close enough, and I assume you should be 'good to go'. HTH


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

I figured I would just chime in quick here and say what a marvelous new addition this library is to my orchestral palette! Thanks once again Spitfire team for brilliant new library!



Ryan :D


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Is there a way to manually download the links? I have got to to Part 35 and now Continuata is refusing to do anything.

EDIT: Found it in the original email.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi TheUnfinished - 

It should pick up if you quit and restart (selecting the same download location!)

Failing that, on your email with the download links, at the bottom, is the location of the manual links page.

Sorry !

Paul


----------



## zacnelson

Hey Kralc, awesome demo mate! This new library has such a beautiful range of colours, I am finding that combined with Albion 1 they compliment each other amazingly well, they gel in the right way and yet there is a great difference in the textures and personality of the instruments which is inspiring when you're composing.


----------



## renochew

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hi all, 

I enjoy very much playing with Loegria. I have a few question though.

(1) Do the continuata serial no. have expiry day? Just want to know if I need to do backup of the original files.
(2) This is a minor things, is it possible to disable keyswitches without disabling the GUI articulation switching (with a mouse click)? I usually like to load, say a low string patches for my left hand and then some WW patches for my right hand just to improvise and playing around when creating idea. For now, I need to lock the articulation but that way I need to unlock it again before I can change articulation, hope in make sense.


----------



## quantum7

zacnelson @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Hey Kralc, awesome demo mate! This new library has such a beautiful range of colours, I am finding that combined with Albion 1 they compliment each other amazingly well, they gel in the right way and yet there is a great difference in the textures and personality of the instruments which is inspiring when you're composing.



+1 Great track!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



renochew @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I enjoy very much playing with Loegria. I have a few question though.
> 
> (1) Do the continuata serial no. have expiry day? Just want to know if I need to do backup of the original files.
> (2) This is a minor things, is it possible to disable keyswitches without disabling the GUI articulation switching (with a mouse click)? I usually like to load, say a low string patches for my left hand and then some WW patches for my right hand just to improvise and playing around when creating idea. For now, I need to lock the articulation but that way I need to unlock it again before I can change articulation, hope in make sense.



Hi Renochew,

1 - no expiry
2 - not at the moment- Sorry!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



Synesthesia @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> renochew @ Sun Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I enjoy very much playing with Loegria. I have a few question though.
> 
> (1) Do the continuata serial no. have expiry day? Just want to know if I need to do backup of the original files.
> (2) This is a minor things, is it possible to disable keyswitches without disabling the GUI articulation switching (with a mouse click)? I usually like to load, say a low string patches for my left hand and then some WW patches for my right hand just to improvise and playing around when creating idea. For now, I need to lock the articulation but that way I need to unlock it again before I can change articulation, hope in make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Renochew,
> 
> 1 - no expiry
> 2 - not at the moment- Sorry!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


Re. 1, as Paul mentions there is no expiry but you definitely want to keep a record of your purchase AND the serial number since you will need the latter if you ever have to re-register a library with NI.

And re. a different topic:
One thing that hasn't been mentioned here in this thread (I don't think) is the subject of *batch re-save* in Kontakt. I batch re-saved all the Instrument/ Multi files *in Loegria* the other day, and loading times are now extremely fast. Of course I did a suitable backup first. I didn't mention it until now, because I wanted to be sure it wouldn't cause anyone grief.  In any case, is that process something that Spitfire wishes to recommend??


----------



## synergy543

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



playz123 @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned here in this thread (I don't think) is the subject of *batch re-save* in Kontakt. I batch re-saved all the Instrument/ Multi files *in Loegria* the other day, and loading times are now extremely fast. Of course I did a suitable backup first. I didn't mention it until now, because I wanted to be sure it wouldn't cause anyone grief.  In any case, is that process something that Spitfire wishes to recommend??



I batch re-saved (other libs - LASS2 + Berlin WW - haven't bought Loegria yet) with a different process - by selecting the entire sample folder - and that seemed to work fine. So what is the proper method of doing a batch re-save?

*Caveat -,* I mentioned this on the AudioBro forum and Sebastian warned that batch re-save can be a very dangerous process and shouldn't be necessary with LASS2 as it was in my case. It worked perfectly (as far as I know), but there must be a reason for his warning...so proceed with "optimistic caution". Like entering a diamond mine, the expedition can be very rewarding....if you come out alive.

Some clarity and further explanation on the pros/cons from experts would be welcome. And do tell if you have any tips on diamond mines too :wink:


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Thank you Kralc for the fine tune. You really bring out the character of the library


----------



## re-peat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



synergy543 @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> (...) batch re-save can be a very dangerous process (...)


Very dangerous, they say? Never noticed it, I must say and I batch resave *everything*, the second a library is installed, even without making back-ups first. 
When Kontakt asks for a search location, I always select the library's main folder though, and never the samples' folder, because with some libraries, certain patches need to be linked to image files which aren't always located inside the samples' folder.
But again: never a problem, and I've been batch resaving like crazy (big libraries, small libraries, huge libraries, tiny libraries, ...) ever since the feature was introduced. 

_


----------



## synergy543

re-peat @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> synergy543 @ Sun Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...) batch re-save can be a very dangerous process (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Very dangerous, they say? Never noticed it, I must say and I batch resave *everything*, the second a library is installed, even without making back-ups first.
> When Kontakt asks for a search location, I always select the library's main folder though, and never the samples' folder, because with some libraries, certain patches need to be linked to image files which aren't always located inside the samples' folder.
> But again: never a problem, and I've been batch resaving like crazy (big libraries, small libraries, huge libraries, tiny libraries, ...) ever since the feature was introduced.
> 
> _
Click to expand...

Well, that was *my* paraphrase, and how I interpreted it. To not misquote Sebastian, here is what he said exactly:

"You have to be very careful doing it, because it is a very 'strong' command... since it can affect many instruments (or even libraries) at once."


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Really lovely stuff, Paul and Christian (and team)!

Congratulations, and here's hoping all of that hard work pays off. 

For anyone still interested in hearing some user demos, I've just put this one up. This is all Loegria.

http://soundcloud.com/blake-ewing/a-quiet-past

-Blake


----------



## zacnelson

I enjoyed that very much Blake, the music certainly matched the title `A Quiet Past', it seemed to evoke that narrative. I liked between about 0:30 and 0:50 where you brought in some of the articulations including pizzicato and trills, it sounded very natural and not like you were using the articulations just for the sake of it. Those flourishes really brought some life into the music. Then the transition to the Euph straight after seemed like just the right colour to move into after the strings.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Donwloaded Loegria on Thursday's opening night and the wife and kids haven't seen me since ... It' that good. I've uploaded two compositions to my soundcloud page (http://soundcloud.com/jean-michel-george) in which I believe the beauty and power of this incredible library speak for themselves :

"Autumn stroll" : All Albion II except piano.
"Pride at Dawn" : Essentially Albion II with a lttle sonic icing from EWQL Symphonic Orchestra and Symphonic Choirs.

I find Loegria totally inspiring and most important of all it opens up new worlds rather than forcing you into the overexplored Hollywood blockbuster territory where so many other libraries tend to drop you. 

Bravo Spitfire !


----------



## zacnelson

*A New Composition Entirely with SPITFIRE libraries*

I have completed a short composition using a combination of Albion 1, Albion 2 (Leogria), and a little Spitfire Solo Strings. These are the only 3 orchestral libraries I own apart from the free stuff that came with Kontakt! I'm so excited at the broader pallet available now that Loegria has been released. I guess I'm a bit of a spitfire junkie!

Here is a link to the track on Box:

https://www.box.com/s/u7sm2venxuvlotoimgqx

I also put it on Soundcloud: http://soundcloud.com/zac-nelson-1/rest ... n-03092012

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F58529456&secret_url=false[/flash]


I should disclose that the occasional percussion elements are just using the free Kontakt orchestral percussion; I felt the style of music didn't suit the epic sounds of Albion 1 and 2, however I have used the Albion percussion with other music previously and I love it.

The composition is very eclectic; I made it all up as I went, letting the sounds of the different instruments inspire me. I went into it with no plan at all. Eventually I think the composition will benefit from expanding some of the ideas further, at present it is more like a medley of themes.

Around halfway through there is a section which features the gorgeous flautando strings and also some sordino.

If anybody would like to know further about the different instruments I used from Albion 1 and 2, please don't hesitate to ask, I'm happy to answer anything.[/stream]


----------



## mk282

synergy543 @ 2.9.2012 said:


> Well, that was *my* paraphrase, and how I interpreted it. To not misquote Sebastian, here is what he said exactly:
> 
> "You have to be very careful doing it, because it is a very 'strong' command... since it can affect many instruments (or even libraries) at once."



It can affect many libraries at once only if you select the root folder in which you have your libraries installed. If you select just the root folder of one library (which is the CORRECT way of doing it), then it will affect only that library. No biggie. Rather painless procedure altogether.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Hi all and greetings from France

I downloaded Loegria on Thursday's opening night and the wife and kids haven't seen me since ... It' that good. I've uploaded two compositions to my soundcloud page (link below) in which I believe the beauty and power of this incredible library speak for themselves :

"Autumn stroll" : All Albion II except piano.
"Pride at Dawn" : Essentially Albion II with a lttle sonic icing from EWQL Symphonic Orchestra and Symphonic Choirs.

I find Loegria totally inspiring and most important of all it opens up new worlds rather than locking you into the overexplored Hollywood blockbuster territory where so many other libraries tend to drop you. 

Hats off Spitfire !


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



re-peat @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> synergy543 @ Sun Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...) batch re-save can be a very dangerous process (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Very dangerous, they say? Never noticed it, I must say and I batch resave *everything*, the second a library is installed, even without making back-ups first.
> When Kontakt asks for a search location, I always select the library's main folder though, and never the samples' folder, because with some libraries, certain patches need to be linked to image files which aren't always located inside the samples' folder.
> But again: never a problem, and I've been batch resaving like crazy (big libraries, small libraries, huge libraries, tiny libraries, ...) ever since the feature was introduced.
> 
> _
Click to expand...


Unfortunately I can confirm that I just buggered up a large folder of sample libraries by doing a batch resave
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 35#3647435
Naturally any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Would you be willing to provide a little more information? Did you batch re-save the "Instrument" folder and do a backup of it before batch re-save as mentioned above?? With most libraries lately the instrument folder is downloaded in a compacted file separate from the sample files, so if your library is like that, you could always just expand the downloaded file again manually then replace your "Instrument" folder in your library. Would you please describe what you did.


----------



## Consona

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Do you plan to implement time machine for shorts in Albion 2?


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



> Do you plan to implement time machine for shorts in Albion 2?


+1

And maybe some non string multis of the Brass & WW Instruments.


----------



## dcoscina

Got it downloaded late last night. Continuata flaked out on sample rar 36 and I had to manually install the rest. Not bad. I had an email response from Christian at 3:00am my time which was pretty amazing as I'd sent it minutes earlier (6 hr time difference helps).

Truthfully, it's exactly what I've come to expect from Spitfire. Warm, expressive and yes,those Flautando strings are gorgeous.

I have a couple questions for the developers but out of respect for their long hard work on this project I will hold off for a week or so and let them get some much needed rest and bath in the accolades. I know there isn't any developer release standard etiquette but honestly I think it's in poor taste to find fault with a product right out of the gates. I'm not talking about the download issues as those are logistical issues that need quick solutions. It's more what some find missing or what they want. I just don't think it's good manners myself but that's just my opinion...


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*

Thanks everyone!

Christian has written a quick demo, 100% Loegria. Everything running live off host DAW (Logic).

Hope you like it!

Cheers,

Paul

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/THIRST-LOEGRIA-MIXED-CH.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Scrianinoff

dcoscina @ Tue 04 Sep said:


> Got it downloaded late last night. Continuata flaked out on sample rar 36 and I had to manually install the rest. Not bad. I had an email response from Christian at 3:00am my time which was pretty amazing as I'd sent it minutes earlier (6 hr time difference helps).
> 
> Truthfully, it's exactly what I've come to expect from Spitfire. Warm, expressive and yes,those Flautando strings are gorgeous.
> 
> I have a couple questions for the developers but out of respect for their long hard work on this project I will hold off for a week or so and let them get some much needed rest and bath in the accolades. I know there isn't any developer release standard etiquette but honestly I think it's in poor taste to find fault with a product right out of the gates. I'm not talking about the download issues as those are logistical issues that need quick solutions. It's more what some find missing or what they want. I just don't think it's good manners myself but that's just my opinion...


And this _is_ an example of good manners?


----------



## Jack Weaver

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Hi Paul,

The Jet Player for Christian's new demo works neither on Chrome or Safari here. Looking forward to hearing how the library's creators conceive of music specifically for it. 


.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

The first thing that caught my attention about the demo is that it sounds much 'lighter' than if, for example, the instruments had come from Albion or some other orchestral libraries, so I think it's a good example of why Loegria is quite different in many ways from Albion. The demo also uses instruments from most, if not all, of the main sections of Loegria as well as some percussion etc. rather than just focus, for example, on the strings, and I found that very useful as well. Not sure how you managed to put that together so quickly, yet so well  but thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jack Weaver

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Demo works just fine now. 

Thanks

.


----------



## williemyers

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Paul, Chrisitian, et. al.
I'm going to use this thread as an attempt to reach you all as; (1.) I think Christian recommended it way back up on this thread and I tried emailing Paul alst week, but no response. And my question is Albion II - Loegria related, so here goes....

I had written Paul asking about the "25% discount-on-a-later-product" that's on offer in conjunction with the purchase of Albion II - Loegria. I was asking about how quickly that discount could be applied, as I need(ed) to purchase The Harp. As I said, I got no answer, but I did notice later that "25% OFF VOUCHERS WILL BE DISTRIBUTED AT THE END OF THIS PROMOTIONAL PERIOD" (13th Sept.) 

That answers my question, but i guess my follow on question would be.....WHY?! Why delay use of the discount vouchers, that is? It certainly benefits us users to be able to purchase and use instruments as soon as possible and, one would think, it would benefit Spitfire's cashflow, as well?

So, I don't know if it's a potentially overloaded server thing or whatever. Bottom line is that, for me, I would've bought (and paid for) *both* Albion II and The Harp by now, but for this delay in using the voucher?


----------



## Ed

Why do people like such short releases on their slow sustains? It sounds like SUCKING at the ends of the notes. I even hear this in Christians demo, how does this sound realistic? All it needs is a little more release, i usually like to add a bit more than most, but even just a bit more would make it sound so much better. pweeeese add an independent ASDR to each keyswitch. Also, the shorts need less release so they dont all play into each other like some orgy of rosin and bow.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Christian has written a quick demo - all Tree mics, 100% Loegria, no added verb with exception to verb and delay on the 'Fenton' close to the end. Everything running live off host DAW (Logic).
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/THIRST_LOEGRIA_CH.mp3[/mp3]



Very fresh and inventive Christian! Love the tutti strings towards the finale - extremely powerful. Lovin this library!




Ryan :D


----------



## Consona

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Could somebody post a short example of that portato transition? Thank you.

Btw very nice demo, I'm listening to it over and over again. Those woodwinds sound so mysteriously.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



williemyers @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> I had written Paul asking about the "25% discount-on-a-later-product" that's on offer in conjunction with the purchase of Albion II - Loegria. I was asking about how quickly that discount could be applied, as I need(ed) to purchase The Harp. As I said, I got no answer, but I did notice later that "25% OFF VOUCHERS WILL BE DISTRIBUTED AT THE END OF THIS PROMOTIONAL PERIOD" (13th Sept.)
> 
> That answers my question, but i guess my follow on question would be.....WHY?! Why delay use of the discount vouchers, that is? It certainly benefits us users to be able to purchase and use instruments as soon as possible and, one would think, it would benefit Spitfire's cashflow, as well?
> 
> So, I don't know if it's a potentially overloaded server thing or whatever. Bottom line is that, for me, I would've bought (and paid for) *both* Albion II and The Harp by now, but for this delay in using the voucher?



This was basically answered already on page 6 (chapter 14, verse 3 of this epistle to the Romans) 



british_bpm @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> We wish we could let you have both at 25% straight away, but it's for two reasons, firstly so that our servers don't slow down too much, secondly, not that anyone would of course, but in theory if someone clubbed together with a pal, they could get a second copy of AIIL for 50% off which wouldn't be fair on our musicians who earn a royalty from sales.


----------



## 667

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



williemyers @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> That answers my question, but i guess my follow on question would be.....WHY?! Why delay use of the discount vouchers, that is? It certainly benefits us users to be able to purchase and use instruments as soon as possible and, one would think, it would benefit Spitfire's cashflow, as well?


To prevent someone from using it on the discounted Loegria intro pricing (for example, sharing with a friend to get one at discount and one at super super discount). That sounds to me like an issue of the way the Spitfire shopping cart / store works, or is configured, or whatever, but I think that's just something we will have to accept in this case. Perhaps they can upgrade/fix the coupon system at a later date but I think they like to keep it simple and probably not really focusing on their coupon system. 

edit: beaten!


----------



## zacnelson

I really enjoyed Christian's new demo, and the wintry feel of the instruments


----------



## dcoscina

Ed @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> Why do people like such short releases on their slow sustains? It sounds like SUCKING at the ends of the notes. I even hear this in Christians demo, how does this sound realistic? All it needs is a little more release, i usually like to add a bit more than most, but even just a bit more would make it sound so much better. pweeeese add an independent ASDR to each keyswitch. Also, the shorts need less release so they dont all play into each other like some orgy of rosin and bow.



I actually agree. I find myself always doing this with VSL products in particular


----------



## british_bpm

dcoscina @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Ed @ Tue Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like such short releases on their slow sustains? It sounds like SUCKING at the ends of the notes. I even hear this in Christians demo, how does this sound realistic? All it needs is a little more release, i usually like to add a bit more than most, but even just a bit more would make it sound so much better. pweeeese add an independent ASDR to each keyswitch. Also, the shorts need less release so they dont all play into each other like some orgy of rosin and bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree. I find myself always doing this with VSL products in particular
Click to expand...


In a real world scenario I would mix the mic positions slightly differently and use a touch of reverb, but thought it useful to provide an honest "this is just the tree mics" perspective. I'll place a less puritanical version up when I get to work later.

All releases are true release triggered samples from the hall.


----------



## Ed

british_bpm @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> In a real world scenario I would mix the mic positions slightly differently and use a touch of reverb, but thought it useful to provide an honest "this is just the tree mics" perspective. I'll place a less puritanical version up when I get to work later.
> 
> All releases are true release triggered samples from the hall.



Im not sure you quite understand. Its nothing to do with the recorded releases or the sound of the hall. The release on the ASDR just needs to be turned up a little so the sound doesnt end so abruptly as soon as you release the key. Perhaps this is better if you're using some sustain intended for a fast passage, but anything intended for slow passages, you gotta have that release turned up a bit or you get that SUCK SUCK SUCK each time to change notes. Its one of the things that bugs me about some peoples sampled mockups because its so easy to fix and I can tell when they havent done it.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



667 @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> williemyers @ Tue Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answers my question, but i guess my follow on question would be.....WHY?! Why delay use of the discount vouchers, that is? It certainly benefits us users to be able to purchase and use instruments as soon as possible and, one would think, it would benefit Spitfire's cashflow, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> To prevent someone from using it on the discounted Loegria intro pricing (for example, sharing with a friend to get one at discount and one at super super discount). That sounds to me like an issue of the way the Spitfire shopping cart / store works, or is configured, or whatever, but I think that's just something we will have to accept in this case. Perhaps they can upgrade/fix the coupon system at a later date but I think they like to keep it simple and probably not really focusing on their coupon system.
> 
> edit: beaten!
Click to expand...


haha! Yes you guys are right. its two part as Christian said.

But also we want our voucher users to be able to load up their cart with as much as they want when they use the 25% discount - and the only way to do this is to set it to 'discount whole cart'. You can't exclude a single product.

So we try to be scrupulously fair to all!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



playz123 @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> The first thing that caught my attention about the demo is that it sounds much 'lighter' than if, for example, the instruments had come from Albion or some other orchestral libraries, so I think it's a good example of why Loegria is quite different in many ways from Albion. The demo also uses instruments from most, if not all, of the main sections of Loegria as well as some percussion etc. rather than just focus, for example, on the strings, and I found that very useful as well. Not sure how you managed to put that together so quickly, yet so well  but thanks for sharing it with us.



Hi Frank,

Christian writes SCARY fast....

:D


----------



## Synesthesia

Ed @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a real world scenario I would mix the mic positions slightly differently and use a touch of reverb, but thought it useful to provide an honest "this is just the tree mics" perspective. I'll place a less puritanical version up when I get to work later.
> 
> All releases are true release triggered samples from the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure you quite understand. Its nothing to do with the recorded releases or the sound of the hall. The release on the ASDR just needs to be turned up a little so the sound doesnt end so abruptly as soon as you release the key. Perhaps this is better if you're using some sustain intended for a fast passage, but anything intended for slow passages, you gotta have that release turned up a bit or you get that SUCK SUCK SUCK each time to change notes. Its one of the things that bugs me about some peoples sampled mockups because its so easy to fix and I can tell when they havent done it.
Click to expand...


Ed - we do understand... :D 

Its a complex equation involving the amount of time the sample takes to reach maximum volume, the crossfade between the sample release and the fade in to the release trigger, and the relative volume of the release trigger.

There is no way to set this correctly for all applications. We have to make a compromise. If you increase the release of the 'main body' sample, you'll obliterate the start of the tail that provides all the useful directional and hall info.

I know that you may want to tweak this anyway, and I'm not saying we may not end up putting some kind of control on there, but we don't want all the separate internal controls (of which there are MANY) to be messed up.. and the reality is that many users may not find this gives them what they expect from a release control!

Anyway - just wanted to mention its not quite that simple, our libs aren't just a sample with a release, there are a lot of calculations going on under the hood.

Also - for melodies you can use the legato patches - so theres hopefully something in there for most applications.

Cheers!

Paul :mrgreen:


----------



## Sid Francis

Ed @ Tue 04 Sep said:


> Why do people like such short releases on their slow sustains? It sounds like SUCKING at the ends of the notes. I even hear this in Christians demo, how does this sound realistic? All it needs is a little more release, i usually like to add a bit more than most, but even just a bit more would make it sound so much better. pweeeese add an independent ASDR to each keyswitch. Also, the shorts need less release so they dont all play into each other like some orgy of rosin and bow.



+1 Yes please. The "sucking" sound of the longs is really disturbing. I could cure this once for a certain articulation by turning the release for all groups up, but for other articulations that didn´t work. Part of them sounded longer , other parts remained short. I can´t explain better because it sounded "divided" and wierd. So it obviously has to be done by you guys in the scripting.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

The dreaded sucking sound !

I have had similar negative feedback from the French VI forums that I've subscribed to regarding what has been described here as that "sucking" effect between notes ... It's all the more noticeable on chords and slow passages using the (otherwise incredibly useful and beautifully sampled) "Flautando" patch (listen to the opening bars of "Autumn Stroll" on the link below for an example of this). Having miserably failed to fix or even mask this issue last night I'm at a loss as to what can be done about it ... 

Having just read Pauls' above comments regarding the compexity of handling the release of the sampled strings and the necessary compromise between short and long that was made, I was wondering if simply adding an alternative Flautando patch with a slightly longer release to the library woulndn't me an easier and more immediate solution (as opposed to giving the user full control). 

It does seem like there are alot of people out there already that find this annoyingly unrealistic and it will probably spread in time as it touches players and listeners alike. I personally wasn't that bothered until people started focusing on it and now of course I find that it sticks out like a sore thumb !


----------



## Steve Martin

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Hi Christian,

just wanted to say how much I enjoyed your demo here. I found it inspiring to listen to! A very nice effective mood is created and I really like how it swells out to this long melodic line at the end, then how it kind of vaporizes into silence at the end.

Thanks for sharing this.

best,

Steve


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



Jean-Michel GEORGE @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> The dreaded sucking sound !
> 
> I have had similar negative feedback from the French VI forums that I've subscribed to regarding what has been described here as that "sucking" effect between notes ... It's all the more noticeable on chords and slow passages using the (otherwise incredibly useful and beautifully sampled) "Flautando" patch (listen to the opening bars of "Autumn Stroll" on the link below for an example of this). Having miserably failed to fix or even mask this issue last night I'm at a loss as to what can be done about it ...
> 
> Having just read Pauls' above comments regarding the compexity of handling the release of the sampled strings and the necessary compromise between short and long that was made, I was wondering if simply adding an alternative Flautando patch with a slightly longer release to the library woulndn't me an easier and more immediate solution (as opposed to giving the user full control).
> 
> It does seem like there are alot of people out there already that find this annoyingly unrealistic and it will probably spread in time as it touches players and listeners alike. I personally wasn't that bothered until people started focusing on it and now of course I find that it sticks out like a sore thumb !



This was just designed as a technical demo with a very rude tree only mix. If you give me a couple of hours I will play you the solution to this which is very simple. Best wishes.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Your on :!:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

It's interesting working through this new lib from a compositional pool there's interesting puzzles thrown up where using a smaller band in that beautiful room is concerned. What has become very clear to me is with the mic positions and a good reverb you can balance the early reflection against instrument and the room decay really rather effectively. So in the mixed version of yesterday's demo I pulled up the Close mics all the way on the shorts and ducked the tree back about 6db, then added a little verb so they didn't sound like they were sitting in your lap. Then on the non leg longs I pulled up some of the ambient mics to give more natural delay and a tiny bit of splosh just to even out any natural inconsistencies.

I think the result is much prettier and more convincing. 

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/THIRST-LOEGRIA-MIXED-CH.mp3 (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... XED-CH.mp3)

(I can't get it up onto the S3 yet but will do later)

Lets not forget that AIIL is only v1.0! and is already playing beautifully. The longs can still "suck" the sound a little at points but Andy is looking at the whole RT v ADSR balancing act (A tightrope some times). Alongside us all shaving the odd millisecond off the front of a short arctic here and there. Albion 1 users will testify that each and every update the whole thing works and feels better and better. We've just been so much time building AIIL that we just need to play it for a while and we'll pass on our improvements to you.

OH and PS..... what about that Euphonium/ Horn Legato? Yum?


----------



## Simon Ravn

Ed @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a real world scenario I would mix the mic positions slightly differently and use a touch of reverb, but thought it useful to provide an honest "this is just the tree mics" perspective. I'll place a less puritanical version up when I get to work later.
> 
> All releases are true release triggered samples from the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure you quite understand. Its nothing to do with the recorded releases or the sound of the hall. The release on the ASDR just needs to be turned up a little so the sound doesnt end so abruptly as soon as you release the key. Perhaps this is better if you're using some sustain intended for a fast passage, but anything intended for slow passages, you gotta have that release turned up a bit or you get that SUCK SUCK SUCK each time to change notes. Its one of the things that bugs me about some peoples sampled mockups because its so easy to fix and I can tell when they havent done it.
Click to expand...


Or maybe the composer just needs to work a bit more on the chord/note transitions - overlapping them slightly, adding what would be a realistic up-down x-fade curve between each note...? We can't just expect the library to make things sounds great automatically. On legato programs, the transitions should be more smooth out of the box, but I suspect these are just regular sustains, so obviously they need some work to connect better.


----------



## british_bpm

Simon Ravn @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Ed @ Wed Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ Tue Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the composer just needs to work a bit more on the chord/note transitions - overlapping them slightly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I refer you to the revised comp linked above (copied below):

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/THIRST-LOEGRIA-MIXED-CH.mp3 (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... XED-CH.mp3)


----------



## Blakus

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Yeah, I agree with Simon - In these situations I usually use the mod wheel during note transitions a lot more than what I'm hearing in some of these examples. Sustain patches will always require a bit more massaging to flow more convincingly.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

That's definately a vast improvement on the first take ! Wonderful piece of music by the way ... 

I'll try applying those mic settings to my own work tonight, even though I'm afraid that the added reverb does tend to mask the very subtle and ethereal nature of the Flautando strings. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Thanks for the compliment have just tried Blakus' suggestion and it's a really good cheat, and one that I will use in the future!

But for now I'm back at the grindstone!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Really enjoyed your demo by the way. Love the sound of spitfire!!


----------



## Ed

Simon Ravn @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Or maybe the composer just needs to work a bit more on the chord/note transitions - overlapping them slightly, adding what would be a realistic up-down x-fade curve between each note...? We can't just expect the library to make things sounds great automatically. On legato programs, the transitions should be more smooth out of the box, but I suspect these are just regular sustains, so obviously they need some work to connect better.



No it just needs the releases increased, if someone can show me how you can have releases set as short as this and play that kind of slow material and have it sound good some other way I'd love to see it! Yes, you can move the modwheel, but firstly there isnt many dynamic layers here and second you're still going to get the same problem at the ends of the notes, and that includes going in and performing additional volume/expression automation on the line. 

The sucking sound is completely removed if you increase the release, but you have to be careful otherwise you make it sound more and more like a pad. If they gave us an ASDR for each keyswitch then we could tweak it to our liking and also set the shorts to have shorter release so that they dont play into each other (remember when this was a problem for CineBrass?)


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

As I said Ed, we'll improve on this... I think my latest version sounded quite good a couple of points where it still "sucks" but as I said v1.0 and if there's anyone who can get the balance right that's our Andy Blaney and he's on it (as well as some very juicy other bits for v1.1).

Best wishes.


----------



## Ed

Thanks Christian, its not a showstopper for me since I can make my own tweaks but I dont know how to apply the ASDR to just the keyswitches I need so it just makes a global change.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



Jean-Michel GEORGE @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> The dreaded sucking sound !
> 
> I have had similar negative feedback from the French VI forums that I've subscribed to regarding what has been described here as that "sucking" effect between notes ... It's all the more noticeable on chords and slow passages using the (otherwise incredibly useful and beautifully sampled) "Flautando" patch (listen to the opening bars of "Autumn Stroll" on the link below for an example of this). Having miserably failed to fix or even mask this issue last night I'm at a loss as to what can be done about it ...



As a temporary fix I offer my own workaround since Im always tweaking this in other libs. 

If you have the full version of Kontakt (dunno if it works on the player only), click the wrench, click groups, click the red button to select all groups, scroll down to the last panel for the ASDR, the knob on the right is the "release" set that to about 1.1 or 1.2 and play and see if thats better, if its too long just turn it down more etc. Now, as i say, this messes up the keyswitch a bit because now all the arts have the same release, but now you can play those sustains


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

i don't get it - if there is a release sample triggered that is played until it ends - why would you want to set the release longer? as far as i understand the sustains get faded out and the release sample gets faded in. there are release samples at the end of note, so there is nothing that should have a longer release. 
... i'm confused a bit


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Thanks for that Ed. I'll give that a go. I do have the full version of Kontackt 5 but until now I've always felt a bit scared to look under the bonnet. Afraid I'll get sucked in ... Oh God, there goes that word again !!


----------



## Andy B

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



Ed @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> As a temporary fix I offer my own work around since Im always tweaking this in other libs.
> 
> If you have the full version of Kontakt (dunno if it works on the player only), click the wrench, click groups, click the red button to select all groups, scroll down to the last panel for the ASDR, the knob on the right is the "release" set that to about 1.1 or 1.2 and play and see if thats better, if its too long just turn it down more etc. Now, as i say, this messes up the keyswitch a bit because now all the arts have the same release, but now you can play those sustains



Wow Ed, that's a bit extreme! Doing that will mess up a whole lot of things, but I suppose if you save that as a separate patch just for the sustains then it's fine.

I'm going to be working on a compromise for the RTs very soon. I'm just sorting out the BPD patches for the extended legato right now (and before anyone gets too excited, they unfortunately don't involve any additional leg intervals).

Andy.


----------



## zacnelson

Awesome stuff Andy! You guys amaze me with your response times, like a human SSD!

Loegria really is a remarkably trouble-free release in my opinion


----------



## Ed

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



Andy B @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Wow Ed, that's a bit extreme! Doing that will mess up a whole lot of things, but I suppose if you save that as a separate patch just for the sustains then it's fine..



haha yea, I know.  But this way I can play the sustains the way I want. I had/have to do this on various libs, like Symphobia's slow strings patch as well and Albion 1, but there was no keyswitch so it didnt mess anything up.

*@rocking.xmas.man: * Imagine you have a pad synth, you're playing playing slow chords with it, but the releases cut off abruptly so that at the end of each chord it stops suddenly as you play the next chord/key.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

ok - understood. but the releasesamples sould avoid cutting off abruptly. from using BWW i would tell raising the volume of the release samples would solve the problem pretty much, which is actually the effect of using high cc1 values in such transitions, like blakus mentioned.


----------



## Ed

rocking.xmas.man @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> ok - understood. but the releasesamples sould avoid cutting off abruptly. from using BWW i would tell raising the volume of the release samples would solve the problem pretty much, which is actually the effect of using high cc1 values in such transitions, like blakus mentioned.



That only works if the release tail is long enough. If the players did not end the note with a long enough tail, like if they just stopped playing, then its still going to sound abrupt even if you turn it up. They are not playing as they would in real life and sampled mockups arent real life, so you do what you can to make it sound better. Having said that, Cinematic Strings used to have this same issue and I always had to increase the release, but now they work just fine and I never have to touch it so I dont know what Alex did there. Maybe he did something cool with the recorded releases themselves, or maybe he increased the ASDR release himself I dont know.


----------



## dcoscina

I think this topic really deserves a separate thread as I agree with Ed on this matter because I think it's widespread.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Thank you Andy, that´s really great news.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Hi Chaps - 

Here's a direct link to the remix demo:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/THIRST-LOEGRIA-MIXED-CH.mp3[/mp3]

More info coming soon.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

Hey guys,

I've just been playing with the string shorts, it's kind of incredible what you can do with them..... Managed to get the Sackbutts in on the end too..... lovin' them recorders!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/PICCADILLY-CIRCUS-LOEGRIA-CH.mp3 (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... RIA-CH.mp3)

Up on the S3s soon I hope.

C.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*

IMHO, the remix demo has really come a long way now, and as my friend in Scotland says: I think it sounds "gr-r-r-eat" (do the accent if you must!  )

As for the new piece, Piccadilly Circus, at the beginning I wasn't quite sure _where_ you were going with it, but I do like how you are getting there. 

A little off topic, but I wanted to mention that I continue to be impressed by the instruments in the low frequency range in these pieces, especially considering there are so few bass players in the ensemble. And speaking of bass, the sub hits you've included in Loegria are absolutely wonderful. I used to have to add a lot EQ to some of the patches in other libraries to even come close to them, but those have a wonderful tone right out of the box and seem to just 'fit' when used. They're especially effective when played softly. Now back to our regularly scheduled program "Sackbutts in on the End". Ooo, cheeky!


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



british_bpm @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just been playing with the string shorts, it's kind of incredible what you can do with them..... Managed to get the Sackbutts in on the end too..... lovin' them recorders!
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/PICCADILLY-CIRCUS-LOEGRIA-CH.mp3 (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... RIA-CH.mp3)
> 
> Up on the S3s soon I hope.
> 
> C.



Sounds great!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

:D


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Christian demo added!*



british_bpm @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just been playing with the string shorts, it's kind of incredible what you can do with them..... Managed to get the Sackbutts in on the end too..... lovin' them recorders!
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/PICCADILLY-CIRCUS-LOEGRIA-CH.mp3 (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... RIA-CH.mp3)
> 
> Up on the S3s soon I hope.
> 
> C.



It's a great composition....

But...I feel the shorts are not short enough for this kind of thing. Maybe this is because I'm a sucker for the short brush-like stacc / spiccs sounds. But I am always left wanting shorter articulations (I think this generally of most libraries, not just with strings - especially at low dynamics). I know Albion I and perhaps other libraries are more suited to this but imo a time machine knob like in Albion I might give closer what I am getting at. Also I've noticed an inconsistency in length in some patches where the soft dynamic layers are longer than the higher velocity layers. For obvious reasons you probably didn't want to EQ but for me it's also a tad too bright. But I do like the tone and I do like the composition.

Edit: it might just be that I wanted the velocities to be more evened out and the crescendos / decrescendos to be straighter / smoother. I feel velocity jumps like this often make things sound like they were played on a keyboard (and therefore unrealistic) which is why I always want my shorts to be mod wheel controlled.


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Have had a few plays of Loegria and loving it. Am annoyed that the major project I'm currently working on doesn't need it!

But I must confess, I don't really 'get' the Byron Tapes stuff. They be a crazy.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

oh man... living in the digital outback plain sucks.... 5 hours later...


----------



## JT

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

If it helps any, you're not alone. I started the download on Wednesday night. I'm on part 19 right now. If I'm lucky, it'll finish by Sunday evening.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*



JT @ Fri Sep 07 said:


> If it helps any, you're not alone. I started the download on Wednesday night. I'm on part 19 right now. If I'm lucky, it'll finish by Sunday evening.



WOW! Yes it helps a little :lol: 
Let's easy the time.... o-[][]-o


----------



## synergy543

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Uh oh... it gets worse...

Ye gads, somethings gone awry. :shock: 






Well, I just ran out of drive space. Does anyone know if there's a way to move existing files (37G) to another drive and continue the download? Otherwise, I'll need to start over.

I'm worried about that pesky xml file which I can't seem to edit. It probably assigns the directory?

And why can't I post a larger image as G.R. Baumann did above? I'm limited to 480 pixels and he's got twice as many!


----------



## flashman

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

For completed files you can do the rest with manual download - that's what I did when Continuata gave up three days in! I do live in a leafy rural backwater it has to be said but none the less. *sigh*


----------



## synergy543

Thanks, I'm the impatient type and restarted - its moving along swiftly now. I live in a rural area in a forest but I have a nice business connection line. 

Continuata seems to be working fine. The problem was my drive space filled up.


----------



## Jack Weaver

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

To be fair to both Spitfire and Continuata my experience was quite different: it only took 3 1/2 hours from start to finish here. Worked like a charm. 

.


----------



## synergy543

Yeah, Continuata is working well (and fast for me), I'm already back up to 20% as I've been typing.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*



synergy543 @ Fri Sep 07 said:


> Uh oh... it gets worse...
> 
> Ye gads, somethings gone awry. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just ran out of drive space. Does anyone know if there's a way to move existing files (37G) to another drive and continue the download? Otherwise, I'll need to start over.
> 
> I'm worried about that pesky xml file which I can't seem to edit. It probably assigns the directory?
> 
> And why can't I post a larger image as G.R. Baumann did above? I'm limited to 480 pixels and he's got twice as many!



Hi Synergy - 

Move everything to a new drive, and re-run the installer pointing it to the new folder, should pick everything up!

Let me know direct,

Paul


EDIT: whoops! hit reply before reading the rest of the thread... :mrgreen:


----------



## dcoscina

Youre gonna love this library.


----------



## johnnyt

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Well this is going to be hard to resist! Love that flautando sound...well I think it's flautando...sounds lovely regardless! How do you Spitfire guys keep making such beautiful libraries? Albion, Harp, Percussion, Solo Strings, Orchestral Grand are simply indispensable since I've had them.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Hello all. I posted this in the "Sample Talk" forum and was told the Spitfire guys would be more likely to see it here instead:

I love this forum. It's great being able to have questions answered directly by the makers of these outstanding libraries, and Paul & Christian from Spitfire are among the best at responding. Guys, I have a few quick ones here, as I'm considering picking up Albion I and/or II. Thanks in advance for your answers.

1. In viewing the video walk-throughs for Loegria (excellent videos, btw), I see a really small memory footprint for most all of the patches. Is that for real?! Even when all articulations for the high strings are loaded up w/tree and close mics, still only around 70MB??

2. I absolutely LOVE when the full array of section articulations are controlled via keyswitches within only one patch, like Loegria has done it. It really makes my template manageable and less intimidating. However, after seeing how well you've done this in Loegria, I went back to check Albion I and I don't see the same thing. Looks like the longs, shorts and legatos are divided into 3 separate patches. Is this true or am I watching an older video, pre-V3?

3. I already own Spitfire Percussion and am really looking forward to the update I've read about. The library is the best of its kind. Wondering if you'll be cutting down the weight of the patches like you seem to have done in Loegria? Some take a ton of RAM and therefore make them difficult to use on my modest system.

Thanks so much guys! Btw, if any other users can share your experiences with these issues I'd very much appreciate it. Cheers.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Re. your first question, see my post and image here:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27553

I see 491.65 MB with all articulations and the CT mics loaded.


----------



## audiophobic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Christian - great demo! The Euphoniums & Sordino shorts are now indispensable for me!

I'd love to know which patches you used to get the repeating string line that runs through the piece - it's kind of short, but not. Almost like a quiet maracato - and I'm blowed if I can replicate it....

(also recently caught some of your work on the Marple "the body in the library" - great stuff!)

Andy


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*



Maestro77 @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Hello all. I posted this in the "Sample Talk" forum and was told the Spitfire guys would be more likely to see it here instead:
> 
> I love this forum. It's great being able to have questions answered directly by the makers of these outstanding libraries, and Paul & Christian from Spitfire are among the best at responding. Guys, I have a few quick ones here, as I'm considering picking up Albion I and/or II. Thanks in advance for your answers.
> 
> 1. In viewing the video walk-throughs for Loegria (excellent videos, btw), I see a really small memory footprint for most all of the patches. Is that for real?! Even when all articulations for the high strings are loaded up w/tree and close mics, still only around 70MB??
> 
> 2. I absolutely LOVE when the full array of section articulations are controlled via keyswitches within only one patch, like Loegria has done it. It really makes my template manageable and less intimidating. However, after seeing how well you've done this in Loegria, I went back to check Albion I and I don't see the same thing. Looks like the longs, shorts and legatos are divided into 3 separate patches. Is this true or am I watching an older video, pre-V3?
> 
> 3. I already own Spitfire Percussion and am really looking forward to the update I've read about. The library is the best of its kind. Wondering if you'll be cutting down the weight of the patches like you seem to have done in Loegria? Some take a ton of RAM and therefore make them difficult to use on my modest system.
> 
> Thanks so much guys! Btw, if any other users can share your experiences with these issues I'd very much appreciate it. Cheers.



1. Answered above very effectively. NB that load would be just about halved if you only used tree.

2. Yes this is a new way for us of organising things. Expect to see this adopted into Albion I in the future. If its any consolation Albion I (which gives almost equal purpose to its staple brass and wind choirs) doesn't have the detail in the strings so won't make a silly track count for you. 

3. we are certainly planning some exciting improvements. I don't know if there are any cut downs planned. Perc was always super future proofed and I think with the SSDs and Thunderbolt technologies coming along so rapidly that the true power of this library is starting to be realised. Having the multi articulation options in this library will certainly make it considerably more manageable...


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Thanks for your response. Last question: I realize Albion 1 takes more of a "broad brushstroke" approach but are there any plans to separate the octaved sections into simple unison patches? While they sound nice and I like being able to get an idea down quickly, the octaved patches are often limiting.

Personally, I would LOVE a simple full orchestra divided into the following patches, each with all articulations on keyswitches (longs, shorts, legato, etc). Albion I & II are the closest I've seen:

High Strings
Low Strings
High Brass
Mid Brass
Low Brass
High WW
Low WW

Only 7 tracks! What a fantastically manageable template that would be!


----------



## zacnelson

Hello Maestro, it's worth pointing out how reasonably priced Albion 1 and 2 both are, and having the octaves can be a great thing because it makes your midi work more streamlined. Of course, it can be limiting, but with a combination of Albion 1 and 2 together you have more options of octaves or not octaves. I know you are concerned about RAM footprint; however I have a VERY limited system with my old iMac. I run Pro Tools which is only 32BIT, and Kontakt tells me I have only 2.5GB of RAM available for samples. I recently did a fairly full composition with Albion 1 and 2 using many tracks, and when I "purged unused" in Kontakt it was only about 150MB! And I leave the Kontakt preload buffer at default settings.

I would imagine most libraries present an issue for CPU and RAM management, although obviously some mammoth libraries like Hollywood Strings have a reputation for requiring a second slave PC.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Sounds like a plan!

The only patch in your list that doesn't have non-octave unison versions in A1 is hi brass.

And your mega track list would always be:

Hi Strings Albion 1
Hi strings Albion 2
Lo Strings Albion 1
Lo Strings Albion 2

As they're totally different sets of recordings with a different band. 

Best.

C.


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Thanks for the info, guys. I love both libraries and they are indeed fairly reasonably priced. Just have to decide if the sections are THAT much better than what I currently have in my template before I drop the $1K USD. Really wish the patches in Albion I were already set up with keyswitching like Albion II. I know you fellows give outstanding customer service and updates but don't know how long it's going to take for those updates. 

I'll go sit under a tree somewhere and ponder the meaning of life. Perhaps the universe will help with my decision.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Always wise to think about a decision, but then don't be too hard on yourself when you do make a purchase and realize you should have bought these weeks ago.  The September 13th cut off date for special pricing is also approaching quickly!


----------



## Maestro77

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

Yes, thanks for the reminder. I'm aware of the current intro offer. I'd much rather pick up Albion I than II though. I have a greater need for full, standard orchestral sections than the more specialized Loegria sound (even though it's gorgeous). The Loegria strings are suitable but the instrumentation of Albion I's brass and winds is what I'd like. Wish I could get the 25% off Albion I without purchasing II yet!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*

HI guys - 

Andy B has done a quick demo - 

It features the half longs of the ALB 2 strings, the solo strings and the piano. It has lots of examples of successive held chords which might be of interest!

Enjoy!

Paul :D


[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]

EDIT:: updated mix!


----------



## Ed

Awesome Paul/Andy! Sounds VERY much like my old favourite composer that got me interested in music, Mark Snow.


----------



## JT

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

I'm coming late to the party, but I finally finished downloading Loegria last night. It was worth the wait. It's a very inspiring tool.

And also kudos to Stu at Continuata. It was a fairly painless, 4 day download. I had a small problem after part 36 was downloaded. But Stu answered my email very quickly late on a Sunday night, and got me up and running very quickly. 

Now to make some music....


----------



## reddognoyz

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Second Christian demo added!*



Synesthesia @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> HI guys -
> 
> Andy B has done a quick demo -
> 
> It features the half longs of the ALB 2 strings, the solo strings and the piano. It has lots of examples of successive held chords which might be of interest!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul :D
> 
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFalls.mp3[/mp3]



I don't hear any of that "sucking sound" in this demo


----------



## Ed

Still needs slightly longer releases though, not sure what Andy did here though as the effect is lessened than it is normally (still there at times though)

Btw this is the track it reminds me of (terrible quality someone recorded off the tv) Fast forward to about 1:05 and then listen to the start of Andys track again. i wish Snow had samples like today back when he was scoring x-files.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZJ0PaypTUw&feature=share&list=PL5ADADB4C949334BC (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZJ0Payp ... 4C949334BC)


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Sorry, not sure where to post this, my download does not continue. The Continuata Installer simply does not pick up anymore. I was at 89% and whatever I tried, it does not continue the download. 

The list that was populated with the files before is empty. 

Installer Version 1.4.0 

Suggestions?


----------



## devastat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

You can download the rest using the manual download links (on the bottom of the confirmation e-mail). 

I've had plenty of problems with continuata too, so I just ended up downloading everything manually and that worked fine!


----------



## Synesthesia

Just for info - 

http://continuata.freshdesk.com/solutio ... -links-php

Its up and running again now.

Apologies for anyone who got caught in the downtime (only about 5 minutes here in the US)


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

I just took an hour off my current project to do a quick technical demo of the legato half high and full low string section patches:

It also has a splash of harmonic and flautando in there too.

They are very agile, and can play strongly as well as softly.

Hope its useful!

Cheers,

Paul

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/StrongLyrical.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

...and to clarify Paul you achieved these stronger attacks by playing at a higher velocity? A very useful function of AIIL yes?

Best.

C.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Synesthesia @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> Just for info -
> 
> http://continuata.freshdesk.com/solutio ... -links-php
> 
> Its up and running again now.
> 
> Apologies for anyone who got caught in the downtime (only about 5 minutes here in the US)



Thanks, and yes, affirmative, download picked up again now. :D


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Just pulled the trigger on Loegria  I'm putting together a somewhat ramshackled template here, but I think it's gonna turn out pretty cool. Looking forward to using my 25% off on the Spitfire Percussion.


----------



## Inductance

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

A short track I put together using Albion 2 Loegria! The only non-Loegria elements are a gong from Albion 1 and the Spitfire Harp. The kettle drum is from another library.

Big thanks to the Spitfire folks for these great and inspiring sounds!

http://soundcloud.com/inductance/maiyas-theme


----------



## zacnelson

Hello Inductance, that is a beautiful composition. I think with more work it could be tidied up nicely and improved. The recorder melody in the first half is gorgeous, thanks in part to the beautiful recorder patch in Loegria. I personally love playing the Loegria recorder and I have some great ideas to use it with!


----------



## Inductance

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Zac, Thank you! You're right, before Loegria I really hadn't given recorders much thought. I had no idea they could be so expressive! 

btw, your "Restless" composition is amazing. Excellent expression/mod wheel control... I can totally imagine that being a real ensemble.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Paul...lovely "demo", and yes it certainly does provide to listeners more insight into what can be accomplished with Loegria when it is used as intended.

Inductance....a tasteful example of how the recorders can be used effectively, and a very good composition overall as well. Only one _very_ minor thought. To _my_ ears, the second Chinese drum could have been left out and perhaps something less obvious used. The Chinese drum is quite effective in the lead in to the section, but may actually have just a bit too much impact when used again so soon. Thanks for sharing your work with forum members.


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

While Loegria does it's 'batch re-save' I wanted to jump back here and just say how gorgeous this library sounds so far. I had to jump straight to the 1/2 string sections..., these are gonna get used a TON! Also wanted to mention this was my second time downloading a library through Continuata......, and it was MUCH smoother this time. I was actually amazed at the download speeds.

EDIT: OK, played around a bit more. The only thing I'm hearing are a few 'ticks' or clicks at the end of some Fenton Reversals. That, and (I probably just need to read the manual) but playing with some of the Steam Band patches sometimes the 'ostinatum' button leads me to the sequencer page, and on some patches it doesn't. It will say 'click the icon to open the sequncer', but I'm already on the page associated with that icon...., and the ostinatum button doesn't go anywhere. Like I said, 99% chance of pilot error. I'm more stoked on these Steam Band patches than I thought I would be. Some very well crafted sounds in there.


_@Inductance: Nice track there. I like the way it unfolds as the strings take the 
melody._

EDIT 2: And that's why you should always give yourself more than 5 minutes! Figured out the sequencer thing.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Benmrx - 

Yes the steam section doesn't get mentioned a lot but it has a very wide variety of uses - great for soft textural backgrounds to cues, but also for full on thundering roars of sound design!

Very very useful for a lot of scoring applications, and you can always mangle them using the fx processor so it sounds uniquely yours.

Stu has been working incredibly hard on the Continuata app, providing solutions for many one-off problems with different ISPs, its definitely a great system for most users. We are seeing mostly problem free downloads currently.

cheers!

Paul


----------



## benmrx

Synesthesia @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> Hi Benmrx -
> 
> Yes the steam section doesn't get mentioned a lot but it has a very wide variety of uses - great for soft textural backgrounds to cues, but also for full on thundering roars of sound design!
> 
> Very very useful for a lot of scoring applications, and you can always mangle them using the fx processor so it sounds uniquely yours.
> 
> Stu has been working incredibly hard on the Continuata app, providing solutions for many one-off problems with different ISPs, its definitely a great system for most users. We are seeing mostly problem free downloads currently.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> Paul



Yeah, I'm surprised you guys don't tout these patches more. With the built in FX and sequencer you can get a huge variety of sounds. From soft and evolving to sharp and disturbing. I definately wasn't expecting to see things like bit crushers in there! Also, just so I'm clear, most of these patches (Steam Band) don't make use of the Ostinatum script correct?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Guys.

I'm VERY EXCITED

I've just been running a new patch through its paces...

STRINGS HI LEGATO EXTENDED BPD (by popular demand)

This has the legatos all extended up to the top of the normal range....

AND IT SOUNDS INCREDIBLE

We have also been tweaking the RTs for all the articulations.

We are going to put up a quick technical demo in about 3-4 hours.

Then we'll do the Low Strings, and have an update out to everyone once we've double and triple checked everything (the lows will prob take another week to 10 days, so bear with us)

SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Wow. Bravo!


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Nice! Looking forward to the update! 

Has anyone else here tried layering the 1/2 section strings on top of the full section? Sounds so lush, especially with the lo strings on a legato line.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> STRINGS HI LEGATO EXTENDED BPD (by popular demand)
> 
> This has the legatos all extended up to the top of the normal range....
> 
> AND IT SOUNDS INCREDIBLE



I read about that demand... nevertheless I bought it as is.... and honestly, I did not dream of you guys to do that... WOW!


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

"S-s.-s marvellous, Sss-s wonderful!"

Spitfire, Soundiron, Spectrasonics; special people, special products and spectacular sound.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Guys.
> 
> I'm VERY EXCITED
> 
> I've just been running a new patch through its paces...
> 
> STRINGS HI LEGATO EXTENDED BPD (by popular demand)
> 
> This has the legatos all extended up to the top of the normal range....
> 
> AND IT SOUNDS INCREDIBLE



Sounds great Paul! But I was wondering how you accomplished it? The extended range, is that legato as well or is it sustains without legato? (a great idea btw)


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Super, super nice! :D


----------



## zacnelson

That's wonderful! I can't believe you've done it so promptly


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*

Hi everyone - 

This will explain a bit more!

Cheers,

Paul


:D


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Oh - Andy has updated his demo with the new patch and made a few tweaks:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]

Lovely stuff!

:mrgreen:


----------



## mark812

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

You guys are really fantastic. o-[][]-o


----------



## stonzthro

Awesome!


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Really, Really, Really excited about the update guys! That patch sounds fantastic from the demo Paul - Spitfire never fails to advocate and deliver for their customers - period.



Ryan :D


----------



## antoniopandrade

my hat's off to you guys. I was honestly not expecting this. So happy to have purchased Loegria!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

nice update, both things are helpful


----------



## windshore

+1 !


----------



## JT

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Excellent!


----------



## Ed

From that video the releases seem to sound good nw :D yey!

Love Andys demo !


----------



## Scrianinoff

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria -- RELEASED!! Andy B demo added!*



Synesthesia @ Wed 12 Sep said:


> Guys.
> 
> I'm VERY EXCITED
> 
> I've just been running a new patch through its paces...
> 
> STRINGS HI LEGATO EXTENDED BPD (by popular demand)
> 
> This has the legatos all extended up to the top of the normal range....
> 
> AND IT SOUNDS INCREDIBLE



*That sounds miles apart from* :



british_bpm @ Fri 31 Aug said:


> To be honest the reason I have not pushed this point with the Albion team is because I myself don't use legato strings patches very much, probably because I don't write very interesting music.



Perhaps your enthusiasm and the quality of the legatos can change his mind


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



british_bpm @ Fri 31 Aug said:


> To be honest the reason I have not pushed this point with the Albion team is because I myself don't use legato strings patches very much, probably because I don't write very interesting music.



Perhaps your enthusiasm and the quality of the legatos can change his mind [/quote]

I'm spouting arcing ribbons of counterpoint as we speak!


----------



## Kralc

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Man, you guys are really "spit-firing" these fixes out...eh. Eh? /\~O 

Very cool news.


----------



## 667

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

I've found a some loud clicks at the tail end of a few notes. They're ambient noise, someone shifting in their chair or bumping something. Loud enough, and far enough after the note-off, that it can really affect certain passages.

I haven't had a chance to send you guys a detailed bug report of exactly which notes and which mics they are on-- is this an issue you're already aware of? If not, when do you need the report by in order to tweak it? Video says 1.1 is coming in a couple of weeks. What would you consider reasonable cutoff date?

That 1.1 video is really impressive, by the way. I think the new releases are great. I'd prefer some control over it (doesn't have to be 0-100, just a musical range between "sudden" and "soft") but as long as it's musical I'm happy, and I thought from the vid it sounded pretty darn nice.


----------



## Vision

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Actually looking forward to those updated releases too.. Thanks guys. Great stuff.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Those strings sound like magic !


----------



## paulcole

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Oh - Andy has updated his demo with the new patch and made a few tweaks:
> 
> 
> Lovely stuff!



Is that the Spitfire piano Andy? That's a great demo either way you look at it and the sound of those strings is very good. Great stuff.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



667 @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> I've found a some loud clicks at the tail end of a few notes. They're ambient noise, someone shifting in their chair or bumping something. Loud enough, and far enough after the note-off, that it can really affect certain passages.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to send you guys a detailed bug report of exactly which notes and which mics they are on-- is this an issue you're already aware of? If not, when do you need the report by in order to tweak it? Video says 1.1 is coming in a couple of weeks. What would you consider reasonable cutoff date?
> 
> That 1.1 video is really impressive, by the way. I think the new releases are great. I'd prefer some control over it (doesn't have to be 0-100, just a musical range between "sudden" and "soft") but as long as it's musical I'm happy, and I thought from the vid it sounded pretty darn nice.



I've clocked some as well, this stuff is recorded so quietly that even someone shifting slightly in their chair comes blaring out... We're going to try to catch all of them so please by all means send us (direct via email please) any offending notes. Recorders are more of a general problem with conservative cutting, we're onto those already.


----------



## Consona

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Just a few notes.

You should really consider adding time machine since Hi strings shorts are notably looser than Low shorts.

Reduce noise in Hi strings, Low strings have almost none compared to Hi section.

There is very loud breathing in (I believe) RT samples of Recorders.


And IMO: It would be much better to have articulations like marcato for string sections than for brass sections. In a fact I think sackbutts or recorders are nice additions but majority of people bought this library for nice cinematic string sound and so they (the strings) should be more detailed. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Oh - Andy has updated his demo with the new patch and made a few tweaks:
> 
> Lovely stuff!
> 
> :mrgreen:



Excellent work as usual Andy. Those strings are beautiful. I really love that track ! Slightly reminiscent of the score that Eric Demarsan wrote for a wonderful French film from the late 60s called "Army of Shadows" (l'Armée des ombres).


----------



## Andy B

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



paulcole @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - Andy has updated his demo with the new patch and made a few tweaks:
> 
> 
> Lovely stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Spitfire piano Andy? That's a great demo either way you look at it and the sound of those strings is very good. Great stuff.
Click to expand...


Hi Paul,

Yes it's the Spitfire piano. Oh, and everything in the demo is unprocessed, with no reverb added.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Extended legato, longer releases ... You guys are incredibly fast ! That better than just listening to your customers, it feels as if we're actually working alongside there with you ! I can see now why users of the first Albion release are so enthusiastic about Spitfire Audio's support ! 

Ooh, that reminds me : 13th today !! Vouchers Gentlemen ?? :wink:


----------



## Andy B

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



Jean-Michel GEORGE @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> Excellent work as usual Andy. Those strings are beautiful. I really love that track ! Slightly reminiscent of the score that Eric Demarsan wrote for a wonderful French film from the late 60s called "Army of Shadows" (l'Armée des ombres).



Thanks, though I don't know the score. 

The Loegria strings really do shine and when you mix them with the solo strings something quite special happens. :D 

Andy.


----------



## michael c

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*

Is today the last day for the 25% off the price of the library?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



michael c @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> Is today the last day for the 25% off the price of the library?



Yes indeed! Midnight LA time tonight the 25% off deal will be no more. We'll have an exciting announcent for you then ahead of a series of very very very exciting developments. 

Thanks for your support and patience over the last couple of weeks it will be repaid with some "awesome" soon...

C x


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



british_bpm @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> We'll have an exciting announcent for you then ahead of a series of very very very exciting developments.
> 
> Thanks for your support and patience over the last couple of weeks it will be repaid with some "awesome" soon...



Oh please... don't! Man You're killing me. I just about can afford Loegria and Albion 1 with the 25% discount... if you come up with another one now, then I can not make up my mind what to buy Albion 1 or xyz and buy a few cases of Burgundy instead. :lol:


----------



## Shibata

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Oh - Andy has updated his demo with the new patch and made a few tweaks:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Lovely stuff!
> 
> :mrgreen:




Sounds amazing guys, and music is beautiful as well! 
Great work, Andy +)

[mp3]http://yuriilyin.com/AB_DarknessFallsv2 (magic place).mp3[/mp3]
unprocessed, special secret reverb technique added :mrgreen:


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



Shibata @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - Andy has updated his demo with the new patch and made a few tweaks:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Lovely stuff!
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing guys, and music is beautiful as well!
> Great work, Andy +)
> 
> [mp3]http://yuriilyin.com/AB_DarknessFallsv2 (magic place).mp3[/mp3]
> unprocessed, special secret reverb technique added :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Beautiful piece Shibata, is that all Loegria?


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! LAST FEW HOURS FOR DISCOUNT OFFER!*

Since there is an obvious amount of beautiful vibrato in the cellos at the beginning it must be mixed with the Solo Strings...


----------



## Shibata

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! ANNOUNCED - extended LEGATO for v1.1 UPDATE!*



rystro @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Shibata @ Thu Sep 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - Andy has updated his demo with the new patch and made a few tweaks:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Lovely stuff!
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing guys, and music is beautiful as well!
> Great work, Andy +)
> 
> [mp3]http://yuriilyin.com/AB_DarknessFallsv2 (magic place).mp3[/mp3]
> unprocessed, special secret reverb technique added :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful piece Shibata, is that all Loegria?
Click to expand...


Yes, modules used: Albion II / Orchestral Grand Piano / Solo Strings
But demo by Andy Blaney, not mine)


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! LAST FEW HOURS FOR DISCOUNT OFFER!*

Thanks again to everyone's wonderful support over the last two weeks. We're chipping away at v1.1 which you're gonna love!

If you're scratching your heads over what to buy with your 25% off, here's another great deal (which leaves you with another 25% off voucher at the end of it!!).

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news

Lots of love.

Christian.


----------



## zacnelson

That looks really exciting!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Just a little bug? I may have encountered. I can repeat this here.

When loading another set of instruments and choosing NO in Kontakt, meaning that the new instruments will not replace but merge them into the setup, then the loaded instruments lost their graphic background as can be seen below:

Apart from that... I am blown away by these strings... Have to climb the spitfire learning curve now, but just goofing around with them is jaw dropping beautiful. Very happy with that purchase in deed!!!! :D


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

No burgundy for me :wink:


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

How long will our 25% voucher last for?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

indefinite!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! LAST FEW HOURS FOR DISCOUNT OFFER!*



british_bpm @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Thanks again to everyone's wonderful support over the last two weeks. We're chipping away at v1.1 which you're gonna love!
> 
> If you're scratching your heads over what to buy with your 25% off, here's another great deal (which leaves you with another 25% off voucher at the end of it!!).
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news
> 
> Lots of love.
> 
> Christian.



Perhaps, it would have been a consideration to those who started Spitfire purchases with Loegria to allow for an additional 25% voucher for those buying ALbion 1 with their Loegria voucher?

Wel yes, that would have been me. :lol:


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! LAST FEW HOURS FOR DISCOUNT OFFER!*



G.R. Baumann @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Perhaps, it would have been a consideration to those who started Spitfire purchases with Loegria to allow for an additional 25% voucher for those buying ALbion 1 with their Loegria voucher?
> 
> Wel yes, that would have been me. :lol:



Maybe I missed something, but why do you feel you can't use the Loegria voucher to purchase Albion 1?? There's nothing in the coupon message that says you can't. Just because they mention using it with Percussion as an example, it doesn't suggest to me that you can't use it for another product instead. Same for the voucher that will be issued with the Percussion purchase. Use it towards whatever Spitfire product you wish.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! LAST FEW HOURS FOR DISCOUNT OFFER!*



playz123 @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, it would have been a consideration to those who started Spitfire purchases with Loegria to allow for an additional 25% voucher for those buying ALbion 1 with their Loegria voucher?
> 
> Wel yes, that would have been me. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but why do you feel you can't use the Loegria voucher to purchase Albion 1?? There's nothing in the coupon message that says you can't. Just because they mention using it with Percussion as an example, it doesn't suggest to me that you can't use it for another product instead. Same for the voucher that will be issued with the Percussion purchase. Use it towards whatever Spitfire product you wish.
Click to expand...


Think I must have explained it not too well.

What I mean is that when I purchased the Albion 1 with my voucher, I am not getting another 25% but would have had I bought percussion instead.

Explained it better now?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

*FX PANEL not loading*

My FX Panel does not do anything, actually, I can not even see it Clicking on this button lights it up briefly, but no Panel is to be seen.

I am Kontakt 4.2.4.5316


----------



## Ed

Btw guys what does the Speed slider do, I try it and it doesnt seem to do anything?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Ed @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Btw guys what does the Speed slider do, I try it and it doesnt seem to do anything?



per manual:

speeds up slows down the legato transitions. For ease of playability you may want to leave as default then adjust on playback to achieve desired effect


----------



## polirak

I have a question for those guys that have Albion 1 and 2 both .

How different this libraries from each other and would you recommend to purchase both ? 

Thanks


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! LAST FEW HOURS FOR DISCOUNT OFFER!*

Posting problems: Please see message below.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Think I must have explained it not too well.
> 
> What I mean is that when I purchased the Albion 1 with my voucher, I am not getting another 25% but would have had I bought percussion instead.
> 
> Explained it better now?



Much clearer. But your voucher, if it was like mine, mentioned the Percussion offer...correct? So if you really wanted Percussion and its associated voucher, why then proceed to order Albion 1?? The Percussion info was right on the voucher.

I THINK what you are really suggesting is that you should have used your Loegria voucher to purchase Percussion, then used the Percussion voucher to buy Albion. Correct? If so, I guess all you can do now is just chalk it up to "pilot error".  Anyway, I'm sure you'll love Albion. Cheers!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Hi,

A bit late to catch up on the Albion II release excitement happening on this thread. 

But, I have decided to wait until the 1.1 update is available, and then go forward with purchasing Albion II . (I'm guessing 1.1 it's still in development). 

Actually, listening to some of the earlier string demos posted, I did notice a bit of an un-natural transition/decrescendo at the end of some of the legato string phrases, I'm not sure if this is due to the way the legato transitions are implemented, or due to the way CC11 was used by the composer. But listening to the 1.1 demo, I heard less of that sudden decrescendo type event. (Which is a good thing). Hopefully, 1.1 will greatly improve the legato articulations of Albion II. 

On the other hand, the tone/timbre of the strings in Albion II is wonderful o/~ Very expressive, and singing tone. 

I would also love to hear some more demos that feature some of the other Albion II instruments, (not too focused on strings). 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123

polirak @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> I have a question for those guys that have Albion 1 and 2 both .
> 
> How different this libraries from each other and would you recommend to purchase both ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the libraries are quite different, especially once you get past just looking at the strings. Think of Albion as providing a larger orchestra sound and Loegria as a smaller more intimate ensemble. LOTS of info on the contents of both libraries is posted on the Spitfire sight if you are interested. And also be aware of all the extra features each library has like percussion, ambient pads, reverses, loops etc. You should also assess what type of music you wish to create. If you are just starting out with orchestration and need a more general purpose library then definitely go with Albion first. Of course, if you have lots to spend then buy both because they are both excellent.


----------



## polirak

playz123 @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> polirak @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for those guys that have Albion 1 and 2 both .
> 
> How different this libraries from each other and would you recommend to purchase both ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the libraries are quite different, especially once you get past just looking at the strings. Think of Albion as providing a larger orchestra sound and Loegria as a smaller more intimate ensemble. LOTS of info on the contents of both libraries is posted on the Spitfire sight if you are interested. And also be aware of all the extra features each library has like percussion, ambient pads, reverses, loops etc. You should also assess what type of music you wish to create. If you are just starting out with orchestration and need a more general purpose library then definitely go with Albion first. Of course, if you have lots to spend then buy both because they are both excellent.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the quick answer 

I'm starting with orchestration and the direction is toward movie/video games scoring and other post production stuff so I need more versatile kit 

I'll buy both I think


----------



## brett

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Hi everyone. I'm a working television composer and I thought I'd post my first impressions of Albion II. I own and am very familiar with other similar orchestral sample libs from Project SAM, Audiobro etc, and of course am a huge fan of Spitfire's harp and perc libs, as well as Albion I - the woods and brass patches are fixtures in my template.

However, I'm really quite disappointed with the strings in Albion II. Not so much the 'sound' of the library which is lovely and intimate filling a hole in my orchestral sample palette. It's the programming I have a problem with.

Firstly, the release time and the attack times of the longs don't 'match' resulting the that characteristic 'sucking' sound that has been mentioned by several above. This means the longs are unusable for me, particularly for chord based writing - I regard myself as a relatively skilled programmer and the usual tricks of overlapping or playing with reverbs or mic positions or riding CC1 doesn't hide the problem and I've very quickly gone back to my other libraries. I keep reaching for a release control to give me flexibility for certain types of writing as others have mentioned. Perhaps a separate patch with longer release times or a control?

I also have great reservations about the keyswitches (at least for my workflow). That the keyswitches don't match for the hi and lo patches is a disaster for me as I often want to sketch by record enabling both a hi and lo patch on separate tracks. I'm unable to do this as I cannot avoid the lo patch keyswitches in the upper part of the keyboard hence articulations change mid playing killing creativity. I know I can lock the keyswitch but this isn't automated and so having to open Kontakt, find the patch, click the wrench etc also hits workflow. (yes I know I can also load up a new instance of kontakt and open a multi but using VEP and trying to keep system resources and trackcount at a minimum is also important to me). There may be a way to use scripting to allow program change messages to change articulations in addition to keyswitching in the manner of LASS2 but I'm unsure about this.

Also, there is no internal consistency in the placement of articulations in the keyswitching so the same articulation is not in the same place for each patch. This means I have to either memorise the position for each patch or work my way through each keyswitch listening for the articulation I'm after. This also stalls workflow.

The solution of course would be to also provide single articulation patches in the next AlbII update in the manner of Albion I so that I can go back to using Kontakt banks and program change messages to swap articulations. This way there is a consistency of articulation position (ie prg change 3 is always con sord, prg chg 5 is always stac etc) and I'm in no risk of accidentally changing articulation mid writing. I'm not against keyswitches per se if thoughtfully implemented but they don't work for me here.

Some of the shorts attack times suffer from inconsistency resulting in timing problems - playing repeated or ostinato passages is difficult as there is no practical and time efficient way to keep the timing consistant. (Middle C in the first shorts of the strings hi patch also suffers from probs incl machine gun from memory)

Also, I've noticed some inconsistency in relative volume at the same dynamics between the hi and lo strings patches. Again, this makes sketching difficult. 

(As an aside, I've never liked sketching with a different library and then polishing with your library of choice. While sketching I often get the volume and dynamics about right, but of course every library responds differently and so moving to Alb after sketching in say, symphobia means aside from the notes themselves you essentially have to start from scratch. Not time efficient. If I sketch in LASS I stay in LASS. If I sketch in Symphobia I polish in Symphobia. This is why barriers to sketching with Albion II mean I'm unlikely to move back there to polish)

I hope these comments are constructive - they are meant to be. I guess I'm just suffering buyers remorse at the moment. While I know of course that Albion II is more than just the strings, given the strings are at the heart of the library this probably explains my disappointment. I have my fingers crossed for the next update. (please please please have articulations on separate patches as an option in the next update, and look at the release time issue on the longs!)

Brett


----------



## antoniopandrade

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



brett @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> I also have great reservations about the keyswitches (at least for my workflow). That the keyswitches don't match for the hi and lo patches is a disaster for me as I often want to sketch by record enabling both a hi and lo patch on separate tracks. I'm unable to do this as I cannot avoid the lo patch keyswitches in the upper part of the keyboard hence articulations change mid playing killing creativity. I know I can lock the keyswitch but this isn't automated and so having to open Kontakt, find the patch, click the wrench etc also hits workflow. (yes I know I can also load up a new instance of kontakt and open a multi but using VEP and trying to keep system resources and trackcount at a minimum is also important to me). There may be a way to use scripting to allow program change messages to change articulations in addition to keyswitching in the manner of LASS2 but I'm unsure about this.
> 
> Also, there is no internal consistency in the placement of articulations in the keyswitching so the same articulation is not in the same place for each patch. This means I have to either memorise the position for each patch or work my way through each keyswitch listening for the articulation I'm after. This also stalls workflow.
> 
> The solution of course would be to also provide single articulation patches in the next AlbII update in the manner of Albion I so that I can go back to using Kontakt banks and program change messages to swap articulations. This way there is a consistency of articulation position (ie prg change 3 is always con sord, prg chg 5 is always stac etc) and I'm in no risk of accidentally changing articulation mid writing. I'm not against keyswitches per se if thoughtfully implemented but they don't work for me here.



I agree with your point about the releases and the longs, but Spitfire has already mentioned they are tweaking those for the 1.1 update.

As for the above, you are simply not diving deep enough. The "lock articulation" option can enable you to open any articulation and create a single patch for it. All you have to do is open one of the blank templates that Spitfire has created for you (what do you think they are for?) and load up an articulation... say, Sordino Longs. OK, now lock it and open another blank patch. Load up Sordino Shorts there and lock it. There you go, 2 different patches for longs and shorts. Want flexibility? Kontakt provides that for you. Load up a bank and put these articulations patches in them. Then you can keyswitch using Konkakt's native multiscripts or even Greg's (from Orange Tree Samples) amazing Mind Control script. 

There you have it. Also, while you (and I) are waiting for 1.1, try sending the longs to a delay, delay that delay by about 50-60ms and you can sort of create an artificial release tail. It's not a perfect solution, but it helps.

Cheers!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



playz123 @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> I THINK what you are really suggesting is that you should have used your Loegria voucher to purchase Percussion, then used the Percussion voucher to buy Albion. Correct? If so, I guess all you can do now is just chalk it up to "pilot error".  Anyway, I'm sure you'll love Albion. Cheers!



Hey Frank,

Hehehe. Nope!

What I was hinting at is, it would have been nice if Albion 1 would have attached a 25% voucher as well, and somewhat logical to me.

See, Albion 2 is my first spitfire, and then I bought Albion 1 using my Loegria voucher. Had Albion 1 created another voucher - as did percussion - I had considered Solo Strings. But the voucher road ended with Albion 1, unfortunately, and as a first time spitfire buyer, you need Albion 1 & 2 and not Albion 2 plus percussion, at least this is my line of thinking.

Best
Georg


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

On a general note:

Being new to the Albion User community, I am not too sure whether you guys prefer to write emails for short support questions or prefer to use forum thread like this, let me know.

I find my GUI to become very sluggish using Loegria. The meters in Logic start to lag behind without having loaded a heck of a lot of stuff, just a few multis. Any way you guys would know how to fix that? - Snowleo, 8core 2.93Ghz with 32 Gig hopefully is not the bottle neck. -


----------



## paulcole

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> I find my GUI to become very sluggish using Loegria. The meters in Logic start to lag behind without having loaded a heck of a lot of stuff, just a few multis. Any way you guys would know how to fix that? - Snowleo, 8core 2.93Ghz with 32 Gig hopefully is not the bottle neck. -



Sound card latency maybe. What soundcard to you use and what sort of latency settings do you have in general?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



paulcole @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find my GUI to become very sluggish using Loegria. The meters in Logic start to lag behind without having loaded a heck of a lot of stuff, just a few multis. Any way you guys would know how to fix that? - Snowleo, 8core 2.93Ghz with 32 Gig hopefully is not the bottle neck. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound card latency maybe. What soundcard to you use and what sort of latency settings do you have in general?
Click to expand...


Hi, 

thanks for the suggestion, I had not changed my settings in ages, as there was no need to date. RME Multiface II PciE, in Logic I.O Buffer size set to 512 samples.

The sample data comes from external eSATA Raid-0, hence I do not think that there is a problem.

The graphic lag is pretty bad.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



brett @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> ....please please please have articulations on separate patches as an option in the next update...



I second that.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Being a total Greenhorn to this stuff, facing a steep learning curve, a first quick impression:

http://soundcloud.com/oceanviewstudio/loegria-first-impression

I wish the manual would o more into details, statements like "_Use this to get even deeper into Ostinato_",but not explaining precisely what these details mean is not very helpful for someone who starts out with this complex world of sampled orchestra's.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> playz123 @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK what you are really suggesting is that you should have used your Loegria voucher to purchase Percussion, then used the Percussion voucher to buy Albion. Correct? If so, I guess all you can do now is just chalk it up to "pilot error".  Anyway, I'm sure you'll love Albion. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Frank,
> 
> Hehehe. Nope!
> 
> What I was hinting at is, it would have been nice if Albion 1 would have attached a 25% voucher as well, and somewhat logical to me.
> 
> See, Albion 2 is my first spitfire, and then I bought Albion 1 using my Loegria voucher. Had Albion 1 created another voucher - as did percussion - I had considered Solo Strings. But the voucher road ended with Albion 1, unfortunately, and as a first time spitfire buyer, you need Albion 1 & 2 and not Albion 2 plus percussion, at least this is my line of thinking.
> 
> Best
> Georg
Click to expand...


Wishful thinking? 

No, Albion 1 wasn't just released and wasn't part of this Loegria deal that included a coupon, so Spitfire wouldn't want to issue another coupon just for purchasing one of their other products. There are no coupons issued if one currently purchases Albion 1 or Harp or the Piano. The new Percussion though will come with a coupon.
Anyway, MY point was that you could have ended up with 25% off BOTH Albion 1 and Percussion if your Loegria coupon had been used as I described.  Cheers.


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> brett @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....please please please have articulations on separate patches as an option in the next update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
Click to expand...

ya can do this right now, thats how ive integrated loeg into my template.

for eg. the way i did it on strings hi was to load 5 copies of the _template_ version of strings hi patch on different midi channels. then for each one i turn on tree mic and turn on the artic i want (little box icon under artic icon). finally i click the lock button on.

love loegria btw guys and looking forward to perc update! will it have ostinato machine in it? would be perfect for building rhythms


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> paulcole @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find my GUI to become very sluggish using Loegria. The meters in Logic start to lag behind without having loaded a heck of a lot of stuff, just a few multis. Any way you guys would know how to fix that? - Snowleo, 8core 2.93Ghz with 32 Gig hopefully is not the bottle neck. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound card latency maybe. What soundcard to you use and what sort of latency settings do you have in general?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the suggestion, I had not changed my settings in ages, as there was no need to date. RME Multiface II PciE, in Logic I.O Buffer size set to 512 samples.
> 
> The sample data comes from external eSATA Raid-0, hence I do not think that there is a problem.
> 
> The graphic lag is pretty bad.
Click to expand...


Hi G R - 

Have you batch resaved? this fixed a problem that someone was having with performance.

Otherwise there is no reason connected to the library that would be causing your issue ..

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> brett @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....please please please have articulations on separate patches as an option in the next update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
Click to expand...


We can't win!!

see next post.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



Synesthesia @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Hi G R -
> 
> Have you batch resaved? this fixed a problem that someone was having with performance.
> 
> Otherwise there is no reason connected to the library that would be causing your issue ..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

ahem, I am not even sure what that is, batch resave, but I am 99.9% certain I have not done anything like it. Just installed the library and started it.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



brett @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a working television composer and I thought I'd post my first impressions of Albion II. I own and am very familiar with other similar orchestral sample libs from Project SAM, Audiobro etc, and of course am a huge fan of Spitfire's harp and perc libs, as well as Albion I - the woods and brass patches are fixtures in my template.
> 
> However, I'm really quite disappointed with the strings in Albion II. Not so much the 'sound' of the library which is lovely and intimate filling a hole in my orchestral sample palette. It's the programming I have a problem with.
> 
> Firstly, the release time and the attack times of the longs don't 'match' resulting the that characteristic 'sucking' sound that has been mentioned by several above. This means the longs are unusable for me, particularly for chord based writing - I regard myself as a relatively skilled programmer and the usual tricks of overlapping or playing with reverbs or mic positions or riding CC1 doesn't hide the problem and I've very quickly gone back to my other libraries. I keep reaching for a release control to give me flexibility for certain types of writing as others have mentioned. Perhaps a separate patch with longer release times or a control?
> 
> I also have great reservations about the keyswitches (at least for my workflow). That the keyswitches don't match for the hi and lo patches is a disaster for me as I often want to sketch by record enabling both a hi and lo patch on separate tracks. I'm unable to do this as I cannot avoid the lo patch keyswitches in the upper part of the keyboard hence articulations change mid playing killing creativity. I know I can lock the keyswitch but this isn't automated and so having to open Kontakt, find the patch, click the wrench etc also hits workflow. (yes I know I can also load up a new instance of kontakt and open a multi but using VEP and trying to keep system resources and trackcount at a minimum is also important to me). There may be a way to use scripting to allow program change messages to change articulations in addition to keyswitching in the manner of LASS2 but I'm unsure about this.
> 
> Also, there is no internal consistency in the placement of articulations in the keyswitching so the same articulation is not in the same place for each patch. This means I have to either memorise the position for each patch or work my way through each keyswitch listening for the articulation I'm after. This also stalls workflow.
> 
> The solution of course would be to also provide single articulation patches in the next AlbII update in the manner of Albion I so that I can go back to using Kontakt banks and program change messages to swap articulations. This way there is a consistency of articulation position (ie prg change 3 is always con sord, prg chg 5 is always stac etc) and I'm in no risk of accidentally changing articulation mid writing. I'm not against keyswitches per se if thoughtfully implemented but they don't work for me here.
> 
> Some of the shorts attack times suffer from inconsistency resulting in timing problems - playing repeated or ostinato passages is difficult as there is no practical and time efficient way to keep the timing consistant. (Middle C in the first shorts of the strings hi patch also suffers from probs incl machine gun from memory)
> 
> Also, I've noticed some inconsistency in relative volume at the same dynamics between the hi and lo strings patches. Again, this makes sketching difficult.
> 
> (As an aside, I've never liked sketching with a different library and then polishing with your library of choice. While sketching I often get the volume and dynamics about right, but of course every library responds differently and so moving to Alb after sketching in say, symphobia means aside from the notes themselves you essentially have to start from scratch. Not time efficient. If I sketch in LASS I stay in LASS. If I sketch in Symphobia I polish in Symphobia. This is why barriers to sketching with Albion II mean I'm unlikely to move back there to polish)
> 
> I hope these comments are constructive - they are meant to be. I guess I'm just suffering buyers remorse at the moment. While I know of course that Albion II is more than just the strings, given the strings are at the heart of the library this probably explains my disappointment. I have my fingers crossed for the next update. (please please please have articulations on separate patches as an option in the next update, and look at the release time issue on the longs!)
> 
> Brett



Hi Brett.

Wow . A lot of things to answer here.

Firstly, we have tweaked the RTs to make them slightly fuller in the v1.1 due out in a week or two.

Secondly: regarding the attacks of the longs. We could *very* easily have just chopped off the starts of the notes, like many sample based synths and libraries do. However, the reason the library sounds so good is partly that we prefer to leave these intact. Have you listened to Andy B's long chords demo? Or checked out my youtube vids? Its perfectly possible to play chords using these patches without the sucking effect. Of course, its possible to make it suck as well if you don't play to the strengths of the sounds.

Ride the modwheel and you should find that you can make it sound great.

If you want much smoother connections between notes, just split your parts out and use two legato high and two legato low half section patches - instant fix.

Now - keyswitches.


We had *endless* comments/requests to reduce the patch count with Albion 1. So we did - with a very very carefully planned and considered set of tools for working with keyswitches. To say it isn't thoughtfully implemented is just plain wrong! Have you read the manual or watched the youtube presentations? I think I explain it fairly clearly?

As Antonio and others posted, you can do exactly what you wish - our way of implementing this is that it is infinitely configurable, this is surely better than 80 patches per section with all kinds of options? Just set it up how you want it to be!

We even put in a set of patches with no samples loaded to make this process easier!

Its pretty disheartening however constructive you intended your post to be, if you post 'buyers remorse' 'disappointment' etc and a public statement saying that things are badly implemented and not thought through, when in fact you haven't actually investigated yourself to find the solutions, or even emailed us to ask the question.

Public announcements like this affect peoples impression of our products so please please be thoughtful about what you post publicly.

Anyway - I hope this has clarified some points. Feel free to email us at the support email address in your download email if you need help - we are, between Christian and I, answering well over 100 emails a day with all kinds of questions, comments, even people just emailing to say thanks for producing a great library! - we want to hear from you and we want all our buyers to be happy with what we have made - a lot of very hard work, expense and love has gone into these products.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> ahem, I am not even sure what that is, batch resave, but I am 99.9% certain I have not done anything like it. Just installed the library and started it.



Hi Georg,
Very briefly, batch re-save is a process done in Kontakt to resave all the Instruments so they will load more quickly. Basically back up the Instruments and Multis folders then > File menu in Kontakt (the one at the top of the interface) > Batch Resave > (ignore) warning then select your Instruments or Multis folder. If you go back in this very long thread to when Loegria was just released, you will see comments, instructions and suggestions re batch re-save and how to do it, and it's been mentioned in other threads as well when libraries were released. I won't go into details here because of the earlier explanations, but if later you have any questions, I'm sure someone here can help. It's not a process to treat lightly, but well worth carrying out. A few simple clicks, wait awhile while the re-save takes place and you're done. It often increases loading times ten fold, so do check it out. Start at the top of page 12. The comments are interesting to read and compliment the actual process.

EDIT: Re. Greg's post below, personally I prefer to select the specific folder such as "Instruments" rather than the main library folder, simply because I've always felt there's less chance of something going wrong.  Could be off base with that choice, but it's always worked well for me.  There's still the check for missing samples though no matter which choice you make.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi G R -
> 
> Have you batch resaved? this fixed a problem that someone was having with performance.
> 
> Otherwise there is no reason connected to the library that would be causing your issue ..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> ahem, I am not even sure what that is, batch resave, but I am 99.9% certain I have not done anything like it. Just installed the library and started it.
Click to expand...


OK, this helped me tremendously so....

1. First back up (this way nothing to fear as you can always easily revert).

2. Open Kontakt, under the files menu, select Batch re-save, say OK to the warning and...

3. Choose the Albion II Loegria folder and wait a few minutes....that's it.

Alternatively, you can also choose just the Instruments folder which might be a safer choice and has also worked for me.

Your loads should be almost instantaneous (before mine took upwards of 30 seconds)

Enjoy, and pass on the torch,

Greg


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Paul, Greg, all,

thanks a lot. Let me just ask, what exactly do you back up? This is my Loegria Folder, and when you say back up, I would put it on a temporary drive in case something goes belly up, so I can revert, this part I understand, but what exactly to back up to be on the safe side? The entire folder is round about 30 Gig, or just the both Instruments and Multi folders.

Thanks for you patience with a newbie to the nitty gritty. :D 

Oh, and I suppose I do that running Kontakt as standalone, would that be right?


----------



## synergy543

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Paul, Greg, all,
> 
> thanks a lot. Let me just ask, what exactly do you back up? This is my Loegria Folder, and when you say back up, I would put it on a temporary drive in case something goes belly up, so I can revert, this part I understand, but what exactly to back up to be on the safe side? The entire folder is round about 30 Gig, or just the both Instruments and Multi folders.
> 
> Thanks for you patience with a newbie to the nitty gritty. :D
> 
> Oh, and I suppose I do that running Kontakt as standalone, would that be right?



I backed up all of the files I downloaded (either .rar or the expanded folder). Backups are good - they are your friend....and someday, you will love them. I backup onto other hard drives and these days as 3 Terabyte drives are relatively cheap - a fraction of what you paid for Loegria 

I ran the batch re-saves from Kontakt standalone although I don't think it matters whether its standalone or running in your DAW.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Thanks Folks,

I must educate myself in more depth on this batch resafe.

In the meantime, another newbie experiment;

The Satanic Steam Trumpet Airpipe >8o 

:lol: 

http://soundcloud.com/oceanviewstudio/satanicsteamtrumpetairpipe


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Paul, Greg, all,
> 
> thanks a lot. Let me just ask, what exactly do you back up? This is my Loegria Folder, and when you say back up, I would put it on a temporary drive in case something goes belly up, so I can revert, this part I understand, but what exactly to back up to be on the safe side? The entire folder is round about 30 Gig, or just the both Instruments and Multi folders.
> 
> Thanks for you patience with a newbie to the nitty gritty. :D
> 
> Oh, and I suppose I do that running Kontakt as standalone, would that be right?



Again, as I mentioned in my post above, please check out the info starting on page 12 of this thread. No, no need to do the batch re-save in the stand alone version of Kontakt. The plug-in should work equally well. Batch re-save does a check to make sure no samples are missing, and then goes ahead and re-saves files in your Instruments folder for example. Again, please see my post above. So you should a) always have every library download saved somewhere in case of any problems, but b) for this operation you would want to back up the Instruments folder if that's the one to which you are going to apply batch re-save. HTH


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



playz123 @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> No, no need to do the batch re-save in the stand alone version of Kontakt.



Thank you Frank!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



Synesthesia @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Its pretty disheartening however constructive you intended your post to be, if you post 'buyers remorse' 'disappointment' etc and a public statement saying that things are badly implemented and not thought through, when in fact you haven't actually investigated yourself to find the solutions, or even emailed us to ask the question.
> 
> Public announcements like this affect peoples impression of our products so please please be thoughtful about what you post publicly.
> /quote]
> 
> Well said, Paul. If you talk to developers candidly, and I talk to a LOT of them, there is a near consensus that people publicly criticizing aspects of their product before they really have gotten to know the product's capabilities (and flaws) is their biggest disappointment as it gets passed on from potential buyer to potential buyer and misconceptions become perceived as truth.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 16 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty disheartening however constructive you intended your post to be, if you post 'buyers remorse' 'disappointment' etc and a public statement saying that things are badly implemented and not thought through, when in fact you haven't actually investigated yourself to find the solutions, or even emailed us to ask the question.
> 
> Public announcements like this affect peoples impression of our products so please please be thoughtful about what you post publicly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, Paul. If you talk to developers candidly, and I talk to a LOT of them, there is a near consensus that people publicly criticizing aspects of their product before they really have gotten to know the product's capabilities (and flaws) is their biggest disappointment as it gets passed on from potential buyer to potential buyer and misconceptions become perceived as truth.
Click to expand...


I totally concur. I thought that was a very eloquent and necessary response, and it's a message that bears repeating. I must say that even as an end user, I'm sometimes troubled by some of the comments I see about a product that I consider to be unfair and certainly unfounded, so I can begin to imagine a little of what the developer must feel. Constructive criticism, if it's accurate, can be very helpful to a developer, and Spitfire excels when it comes to listening to their customers (as do some other companies as well), but unfounded criticism can affect everyone...not just developers.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Hello there,
as a proud owner of albion I and II(loegria)
I have to state these things:
Love the keyswitch thing...(wish i could have an albion I option for keyswitches),but I adore the spitfire albion II shorts.
I don't consider myself a very well skilled keyboard player,but the attacks of the long(and the legato as well) notes give me a sense of originality that sometimes is hard to find in most of the <<bigger>> orchestral libraries(and when saying bigger I don't mean in quality,but regarding articulations,sections and ofcourse price).
Don't get me wrong.I happen to own cinematic strings,vienna symphonic library se,audiobro lass and other string libraries as well and I actually like their stuff.
But with albion series I can bypass hours of work in creating realistic and passionate sounding stuff.Not to mention that the staccato sounds kick [email protected]#$.
I could keep talking about the playbility of these libraries and the ease of use out of the box in creating in just a few minutes orchestral music,but i won't.You see I have to keep on playing...

only one thing for the spitfire team...consider this a kind request....please please please give us brass marcatos for the brass sections of albion I, as you did for the albion II brass.

P.S thank you for the music!!!!!


----------



## Ed

I would really like a speed slider to be linked to Timestrech Pro for the shorts!!!


----------



## brett

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



playz123 @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sat Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty disheartening however constructive you intended your post to be, if you post 'buyers remorse' 'disappointment' etc and a public statement saying that things are badly implemented and not thought through, when in fact you haven't actually investigated yourself to find the solutions, or even emailed us to ask the question.
> 
> Public announcements like this affect peoples impression of our products so please please be thoughtful about what you post publicly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, Paul. If you talk to developers candidly, and I talk to a LOT of them, there is a near consensus that people publicly criticizing aspects of their product before they really have gotten to know the product's capabilities (and flaws) is their biggest disappointment as it gets passed on from potential buyer to potential buyer and misconceptions become perceived as truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally concur. I thought that was a very eloquent and necessary response, and it's a message that bears repeating. I must say that even as an end user, I'm sometimes troubled by some of the comments I see about a product that I consider to be unfair and certainly unfounded, so I can begin to imagine a little of what the developer must feel. Constructive criticism, if it's accurate, can be very helpful to a developer, and Spitfire excels when it comes to listening to their customers (as do some other companies as well), but unfounded criticism can affect everyone...not just developers.
Click to expand...


Looks like I'm on my own 

I suppose it is worth pointing out that we all have different workflows and everyone's compliments and criticisms should be viewed through the prism of your own workflow - my comments included. I thought I made a number of useful points that would be helpful to end users who work in the way I do, and that Spitfire might find them useful. However I think my use of the terms 'buyers remorse' or 'not thoughtfully implemented' was misjudged on my part and unnecessarily added emotion to what should have been constructive post on my part, regardless of how I felt. I respect Paul and the others at Spitfire and as I mentioned am a huge fan of their previous libs, trumpeting them to all comers at every opportunity.

If you re-read my post in that light I still think there are a few great suggestions there. 

I think having separate hi and lo patches are a great idea, and for anyone who works the same way as me, record enabling both patches on separate tracks is a great way to sketch. Moving the keyswitches out of the playable range of both patches seems like a great suggestion, as does retaining consistency in the placement of the separate articulation on the keyboard. I like keyswitches but as others have correctly pointed out I have to load up individual articulation locked patches as a workaround. This is fine but I don't think it diminishes the usefullness of my comments.

My release time comments were no more or less critical than the other posts before mine and I know they have been addressed for the forthcoming update (which I am excited about).

I do think some of the attacks on several of the shorts notes could be tweaked to enable even timing of faster repetitive / ostinato passages - again a style of writing that I commonly use. Others may not have noticed this.

I also think my volume matching comment was a pretty good one too and one which saves time when polishing sketches.

Hopefully this post has illuminated my thinking for people. I'm no troll and so I am mortified that my earlier post has upset Paul and apparently others as well. I regret my more emotional language but still think there are many useful observations that I have made that haven't been addressed. 

Brett

edited - Oh, and I second Ed's comment above.


----------



## zacnelson

I personally love the keyswitches in Albion 2 and I can't wait until Albion is re-released with the same keyswitch setup!!


----------



## Ed

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



brett @ Sun Sep 16 said:


> I do think some of the attacks on several of the shorts notes could be tweaked to enable even timing of faster repetitive / ostinato passages - again a style of writing that I commonly use. Others may not have noticed this.



I think a sample start offset knob would be useful, and/or a patch with starts cut more tightly would be cool. I like the Spitfire idea of not cutting the starts off, but it is good to have the option in faster writing. That said, the string shorts in AL2 arent as necessary to be tweaked like this since they are quite soft and how often do you write faster reps with samples as soft as this? Still as I say, having a choice would be good. The problems with a sample start offset is some notes have more space at the start so you'd end up with some having more of the attack cut off than others, still that would be an easy solution. I think having a time machine Pro knob would work wonders on those shorts.


----------



## Arbee

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

"Constructive" criticism is a tough one once you get beyond obvious and repeatable technical issues into the more subjective areas of taste and personal preference. I tend to stay quiet rather than criticise if I don't own a product. While "non response" is entirely appropriate and sensitive to those who work so hard to develop these libraries (I have developed business software and certainly know how it feels to hear uninformed criticism!), it can in itself create a future problem if only positive comments are posted by only those who unconditionally really like a product. 

Apart from some of the perhaps emotive wording, I think Brett's comments added valuable perception and balance to those of us who are still on the fence.


----------



## mark812

zacnelson @ Sun Sep 16 said:


> I personally love the keyswitches in Albion 2 and I can't wait until Albion is re-released with the same keyswitch setup!!



+1


----------



## Inductance

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Another short cue using Albion 2! 

http://soundcloud.com/inductance/ominous-discovery

Note: The weird ringing sound in the sub hits isn't in the sample library. I think it's some kind of artifact that crept in during the Soundcloud encryption process. Weird.


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Just to let you know a small bug: the half legatos with CC11 doesn't respond properly, works well with the full though. Cheers


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Hi,

I'm looking forward to hearing some new audio demos done with version 1.1 before I go forward and purchase Albion 2. Hopefully it won't be too long for 1.1 to be released. 

Was not too happy with the way the string phrase transitions sounded in some of the demos, (they had that sucking effect, which is an instant give away they are sampled strings). Hopefully version 1.1 will solve this issue, and make the legato transitions of the strings more smooth, and natural. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Andy B

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



muziksculp @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing some new audio demos done with version 1.1 before I go forward and purchase Albion 2. Hopefully it won't be too long for 1.1 to be released.
> 
> Was not too happy with the way the string phrase transitions sounded in some of the demos, (they had that sucking effect, which is an instant give away they are sampled strings). Hopefully version 1.1 will solve this issue, and make the legato transitions of the strings more smooth, and natural.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



Hi Muziksculp,

It shouldn't be too long before the 1.1 update but have you listened to this demo that was made using the update to the Hi Strings which sorts out the RT issue?

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]

It also features the solo strings, so if you want to hear ALB 2 exposed then check out Paul's quick update walkthrough here:



Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## dog1978

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Albion II - GUI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMltjWQlNtM

Albion II - Percussion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eZN04Rxn3c

Albion II - Fenton's Reversals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vFAQUReyYk

Albion II - Stephenson's Steam Band
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8DOkV9-LRY

Albion II - Orchestra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Lh_za2v0Q&feature=youtu.be (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Lh_za2 ... e=youtu.be)

Albion II - Multis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStxYx84MR8

Albion II - Ostinatum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75jmhbIBKj0


----------



## brett

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



Andy B @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Hi Muziksculp,
> 
> It shouldn't be too long before the 1.1 update but have you listened to this demo that was made using the update to the Hi Strings which sorts out the RT issue?
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AB_DarknessFallsv2.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> It also features the solo strings, so if you want to hear ALB 2 exposed then check out Paul's quick update walkthrough here:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.




It's a great demo. Looking forward to the update


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Hi Andy,

Thanks for the feedback. 

I'm sure Albion 2 (version 1.1) will offer great improvements over the current version. 

Looking forward to buying it as soon as I get to hear some additional demos of 1.1, and you have 1.1 update ready. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Max Voronov

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Thanks for the update


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Will Version 1.1 be out by end of next week ? or ... ?

Looking forward to purchasing Albion 2 as soon as 1.1 is out, and the legatos are improved via 1.1 update. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dcoscina

I've been working on a track using nothing but Albion I and II along with other misc Spitfire Audio products like Harp and solo strings. Awesome sound. Very warm.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks David!

Muziksculp - yes it should be done by then - just tweaking the low strings at the moment. 

We had to interrupt the process to get the Percussion v4 finished but we are back on it now.

thanks!

Paul


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> Thanks David!
> 
> Muziksculp - yes it should be done by then - just tweaking the low strings at the moment.
> 
> We had to interrupt the process to get the Percussion v4 finished but we are back on it now.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

Thanks for the feedback. 

I have also been undecided if I will be purchasing Spitfire Perc. (REDUX) which will provide me with a 25% discount coupon to use towards Albion 2. I'm guessing that I won't get the discount coupon if I purchased Albion 2 first, to apply it to Spitfire Perc. (REDUX) ? 

@dcosina, 

Cool, I'm happy to hear you are enjoying working with Albion I & II and that they offer a very nice warm sound. Have fun with your Albion based production. 

Q. What do you feel are the star-instruments in Albion II ? 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## Synesthesia

muziksculp @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I have also been undecided if I will be purchasing Spitfire Perc. (REDUX) which will provide me with a 25% discount coupon to use towards Albion 2. I'm guessing that I won't get the discount coupon if I purchased Albion 2 first, to apply it to Spitfire Perc. (REDUX) ?
> 
> All The Best,
> Muziksculp



I'm afraid you are correct - we had that Loegria voucher offer on a few weeks back! 

All the best,
Paul


----------



## british_bpm

muziksculp @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> Synesthesia @ Fri Oct 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. What do you feel are the star-instruments in Albion II ?
Click to expand...


For me the surprise hit of the show is the Euphonium/ Horn legatos. Absolutely classic cinematic sound. The minute I play it I see an establishing shot in Jaws.

Christian.


----------



## zacnelson

I love the full section string longs, both hi and lo, really versatile and reliable, consistent sound


----------



## zacnelson

Oh and the recorders are a nice surprise, I am dying to use them some more


----------



## LeighJC

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

any news on the 1.1 update Spitfire? :D


----------



## Synesthesia

Nearly there!


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> Nearly there!



Hi Paul,

Great ! 

I'm patiently waiting for the *Albion 2* 1.1 release so I can finally go ahead and purchase Albion 2.

I'm guessing you will be posting some new audio demos that showcase the improvements 1.1 offers. 

Oh... and I'm still scratching my head, trying to decide if I should buy Spitfire Orch. Perc. (REDUX), since they seem to be the Rolls Royce of Orch. Percussion at this time, and to get the 25% discount voucher to apply towards Albion 2. 

Q. When does this discount voucher deal expire ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> Great !
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for the *Albion 2* 1.1 release so I can finally go ahead and purchase Albion 2.
> 
> I'm guessing you will be posting some new audio demos that showcase the improvements 1.1 offers.
> 
> Oh... and I'm still scratching my head, trying to decide if I should buy Spitfire Orch. Perc. (REDUX), since they seem to be the Rolls Royce of Orch. Percussion at this time, and to get the 25% discount voucher to apply towards Albion 2.
> 
> Q. When does this discount voucher deal expire ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp
Click to expand...


The offer expires tomorrow, and I would agree, I base this firstly on how happy I am as a composer using it, and secondly as a developer... we bled on this one, financially, Joby Bled physically, our ears bled recording it.... and putting it together.... forgetaboutit... This library was intended as the final chapter of our bespoke range but because it was so aneurism-inducing expensive we couldn't make it work with that model and that is what kicked off Spitfire as a commercial venture.... but in conclusion you'll be very happy with Percussion and there will be some lovely things to do with that 25% off.


----------



## muziksculp

british_bpm @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> Great !
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for the *Albion 2* 1.1 release so I can finally go ahead and purchase Albion 2.
> 
> I'm guessing you will be posting some new audio demos that showcase the improvements 1.1 offers.
> 
> Oh... and I'm still scratching my head, trying to decide if I should buy Spitfire Orch. Perc. (REDUX), since they seem to be the Rolls Royce of Orch. Percussion at this time, and to get the 25% discount voucher to apply towards Albion 2.
> 
> Q. When does this discount voucher deal expire ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The offer expires tomorrow, and I would agree, I base this firstly on how happy I am as a composer using it, and secondly as a developer... we bled on this one, financially, Joby Bled physically, our ears bled recording it.... and putting it together.... forgetaboutit... This library was intended as the final chapter of our bespoke range but because it was so aneurism-inducing expensive we couldn't make it work with that model and that is what kicked off Spitfire as a commercial venture.... but in conclusion you'll be very happy with Percussion and there will be some lovely things to do with that 25% off.
Click to expand...


Thanks british_bpm,

Very Tempting ! 

OK, My credit card will be getting into some REDUXionic + Albionic 
Action :lol: 

I'm sure both libraries will be top-class.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## synergy543

british_bpm @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> The offer expires tomorrow, and I would agree, I base this firstly on how happy I am as a composer using it, and secondly as a developer... we bled on this one, financially, Joby Bled physically, our ears bled recording it.... and putting it together.... forgetaboutit... This library was intended as the final chapter of our bespoke range but because it was so aneurism-inducing expensive we couldn't make it work with that model and that is what kicked off Spitfire as a commercial venture.... but in conclusion you'll be very happy with Percussion and there will be some lovely things to do with that 25% off.



[In my best Monty Python acccent...]
Well crickey,... if you put it like that, you almost make me want to buy it a second time. :wink:


----------



## dcoscina

british_bpm @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> Great !
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for the *Albion 2* 1.1 release so I can finally go ahead and purchase Albion 2.
> 
> I'm guessing you will be posting some new audio demos that showcase the improvements 1.1 offers.
> 
> Oh... and I'm still scratching my head, trying to decide if I should buy Spitfire Orch. Perc. (REDUX), since they seem to be the Rolls Royce of Orch. Percussion at this time, and to get the 25% discount voucher to apply towards Albion 2.
> 
> Q. When does this discount voucher deal expire ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The offer expires tomorrow, and I would agree, I base this firstly on how happy I am as a composer using it, and secondly as a developer... we bled on this one, financially, Joby Bled physically, our ears bled recording it.... and putting it together.... forgetaboutit... This library was intended as the final chapter of our bespoke range but because it was so aneurism-inducing expensive we couldn't make it work with that model and that is what kicked off Spitfire as a commercial venture.... but in conclusion you'll be very happy with Percussion and there will be some lovely things to do with that 25% off.
Click to expand...


Well it worked on me! Bought this with my 25% voucher from Loegria. Will download shortly. Now I officially have all Spitfire commercial libs!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Hi,

OK... So I finally purchased REDUX ! 

Looking forward to purchase Albion 2 with the 25% discount voucher I get with the REDUX purchase, but.. so far I didn't get any emails showing the voucher. Just confirmations. Download link, and serial # info. of REDUX. 

Is the discount voucher sent via a separate email, or ... ? some feedback on the voucher would be helpful. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK... So I finally purchased REDUX !
> 
> Looking forward to purchase Albion 2 with the 25% discount voucher I get with the REDUX purchase, but.. so far I didn't get any emails showing the voucher. Just confirmations. Download link, and serial # info. of REDUX.
> 
> Is the discount voucher sent via a separate email, or ... ? some feedback on the voucher would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



Vouchers out on the 17th! You'll receive direct via email.

C.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Albion II (Leogria) 1.1 update ..... Next Week ? or need more time ? 

No big rush, better have a solid, and greatly improved version 1.1. just wondering if next week is a realistic estimate for the 1.1 release. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

(o) I have seen. YES!!!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Any progress feedback on the 1.1 update ? Getting close to be released ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Spitfire users will attest to our policy of only providing "meaningful" updates. So 1.1 is going to be packed. In fact a new development in 1.1 amazed Paul (a usually restrained individual) so much that he actually hit himself in the face.

It's very very very exciting.

We can also report that there are many composers out there using v1.0 in anger with great results thanks again for all your emails of support and praise. Your feedback is helping us make 1.1 an absolute corker.... and when we retrospectively upgrade AI to match new advances in AIIL there's going to be lots of smiling happy people....

More news soon.

.... I believe we're close.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Thanks Christian.

Wow ! This sounds very exciting.

Looking forward to both Albion 2 (1.1) and Albion 1 update.

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## zacnelson

Sounds so exciting!


----------



## germancomponist

At the end of this year I will built a new PC Mega Daw. One thing is for sure: I will buy all the libs from Spitfire!

Thanks a lot for Re Piet's suggestions!


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Looking forward to 1.1!!

Also, just to reinforce the fact that Loegra (as is 1.0) is AMAZING! and 100% usable right out of the box. I've purcased quite a few libs in the past 6 months and Loegria is by far the best all around purchase I could have ever made.


----------



## JT

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Paul/Christian,

Just gotta say that I'm finishing a project that was almost exclusively Loegria. It was just the right balance of being delicate but still having a full presence. It was the perfect choice.

Looking forward to the update.

JT


----------



## Joao Bernardo

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

One more happy customer after first few cues with Loegria, although I might add that I miss a TM option, especially for Hi strings staccatos, I understand that these are lighter shorts than AI, but at some occasions I missed a more 'pointed' sound.
Great work.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi everyone, 

The update will be going out later today - just checking the download at the moment.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

....oh and if you visit our site the home page teases some of the new features....


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Polyphonic Legato! >8o


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*

Yes but like you've never seen before, voice crossing, total control, and simple..... genius simple.... So proud, so much hard work from everyone to get this, the perc update, a whole bunch of Labs stuff coming to you soon..... and.....????

......Well, that's for another time, but for now hats off to the team.

Paul will do an official V1.1 post with details in due course.

C.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



british_bpm @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Yes but like you've never seen before, voice crossing, total control, and simple..... genius simple.... So proud, so much hard work from everyone to get this, the perc update, a whole bunch of Labs stuff coming to you soon..... and.....????
> 
> ......Well, that's for another time, but for now hats off to the team.
> 
> Paul will do an official V1.1 post with details in due course.
> 
> C.



Just saying...!
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28240


----------



## Resoded

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update with extended legato strings announced!*



rystro @ 30th October 2012 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but like you've never seen before, voice crossing, total control, and simple..... genius simple.... So proud, so much hard work from everyone to get this, the perc update, a whole bunch of Labs stuff coming to you soon..... and.....????
> 
> ......Well, that's for another time, but for now hats off to the team.
> 
> Paul will do an official V1.1 post with details in due course.
> 
> C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...!
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28240
Click to expand...


+1 o=?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi everyone!

OK the update is out there.

Final changelist was:

Support in all patches for polyphonic legato sequencing using velocity splitting.
Ability to move the articulation keyswitches around by dragging the slider underneath the articulation name

Time Machine patches for the shorts of every instrument in '_Time Machine patches_' folder (user the 'Time M' slider in the UI)

Extended legato range for Strings Hi Legato/Half Legato.

String sustains and legato articulations have a stronger attack when using high velocity (in polylegato mode the Speed slider controls this).

OSTINATUM : 'Enable keyswitch control' allows you to toggle Ostinatum mode with configurable keyswitches

OSTINATUM : 'Enable keyswitch soloing' allows you to solo specific Ostinatum patterns via configurable keyswitches

OSTINATUM : 'Mute this pattern' available in pattern config to mute/unmute specific patterns.

Major Sandbox Engine optimisations to improve performance on low end machines.

Various minor bug fixes and tweaks.

Hope you all enjoy the update!!

All the best,

Paul :D


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Sascha!


----------



## renochew

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

Hi, thanks for the update.

I have a question regarding general usage (not restricted to v1.1).

If I use sustain sample to play some relatively short note, the release notes will cause a sudden jump in the volume, is there any setting/work around to deal with this?

Thanks.


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

i get this too tho only on real short notes where a short note artic would be better so not too much an issue for me. dang i wish ya spitfire guys had got marcato notes like with the sackbutt but with strings, those would be swell

love the update tho guys so many new things to play with, thanks for the effort


----------



## Joao Bernardo

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

Thanks for the update, a lot of great things to add to an already great library.
A true marcato articulation would be wonderful but having the TM patches will already make a big difference in many situations.


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

Woah! Nice update!!

Looking forward to the walkthrough as I'm not entirely sure what is meant by the polyphonic legato by velocity splitting. Hopefully I'll get a chance to play with with 1.1 in a few days..., just tied down with a ton of mixing for a little while.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks all!

Benmrx - the walkthru for poly legato is linked on the download email...!

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

Synesthesia @ Wed Oct 31 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Benmrx - the walkthru for poly legato is linked on the download email...!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuTVH-cGBWM


----------



## adg21

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

That's really cool but is there any way to play the polyphonic legato in real-time? That's what I'd be most interested in. Cheers


----------



## zacnelson

That's a brilliant way of implementing polyphonic legato, well done chaps! That will make TREMENDOUS improvements to my workflow. It's amazing that nobody has thought of this idea before, now that you've done it, it seems like it should have been there all along!!  I'm also so thrilled you're going to update Albion 1 with the same feature and hopefully an extended legato range with simulated legato?!


----------



## mk282

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*



adg21 @ 31.10.2012 said:


> That's really cool but is there any way to play the polyphonic legato in real-time? That's what I'd be most interested in. Cheers



You will always have latency and it won't ever be good with voice leading if it's done in realtime. The lads from Spitfire did it brilliantly simple with velocity splitting, you don't get latency, and you get perfect voice leading however you want it. You will never be able to get this amount of control with realtime polyphonic legato methods.


----------



## Aer Gui Ta

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

Paul, while the video walk through clearly outlines how to use the poly legato functionality, it may be of use to some if you were to explain the reasoning behind the implemented approach (i.e assumed changes in workflow, perceived benefits, e.t.c.).


----------



## windshore

Paul!
This is brilliant! I think this is actually much better than trying to do it in real time. It's nearly impossible for me (at least) to play multiple lines overlapping in real time. This method works the way I would tend to compose. Great update!


----------



## DynamicK

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

Thanks for the update guys :mrgreen: Really appreciate the updates to the Ostinatum. Spitfire Audio...always 10 steps ahead. :lol:


----------



## Ztarr

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- RELEASED! v1.1 update now released!*

You guys are unbelievable! Will you marry me!??

Congrats and thanks.


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks for the update!
I must say, though, I do not get the benefit of such a polyphonic legato. When I play multiple lines in separately, it makes more sense using multiple track. Do I miss something here?


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Just watched the polyphonic legato video, and just wanted to say THANK YOU! This method makes soooo much more sense to me. I love that it's totally dependent on what I play as opposed to trying to guess which notes should be connected.


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

been playing this mornin and for me the new poly legato is a really useful for chords friflo. before ya had to load 3 or 4 instances and keep hittin between multiple midi blocks where now ya just need one


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks Paul and Christian for the update.


----------



## FriFlo

Interesting to see, how different tastes can be ... to me poly legato is interesting, when it enables me to play chord progressions live. To be fair - there is no poly legato ever been scripted, that was completely to my liking. Audiobro is pretty good. They figured something out with the help of sustain pedal, that has pretty decent musical results. Most other scripts lead to unwanted results by splitting voices by interval. I would like to see someone figure out something really musical and playable, but I guess this would require a keyboard with polyphonic aftertouch. Only a few extreme nerds like me have one ... so I guess I will have to figure out something myself ...


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

ive had the same problems too even with audiobros, tho i dont think we'll ever get a playable polyphonic legato just because the keyboard cant read ya mind and know which notes we intend to go to which notes. just got to the point now where i load up a sus patch and just play chords in that if i need live

this method for me is a lot more controlled and thought out. might not be able to play live chords but it sure lets ya write them really quickly. looking forward to havin this in albion


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Hello Paul,

Great to see Albion 2 (1.1) released ! 

I will be buying it today.  and applying my 25% discount voucher.

Will you be posting some orchestral arrangement demos using the new legato strings ? 
Would love to hear them in context i.e. (with the other Albion 2 instruments) .

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



radec @ Wed Oct 31 said:


> ive had the same problems too even with audiobros, tho i dont think we'll ever get a playable polyphonic legato just because the keyboard cant read ya mind and know which notes we intend to go to which notes. just got to the point now where i load up a sus patch and just play chords in that if i need live
> 
> this method for me is a lot more controlled and thought out. might not be able to play live chords but it sure lets ya write them really quickly. looking forward to havin this in albion



Kirk Hunter's method is pretty good and does let you play polyphonically. I'm not sure but it must be based on how quickly one note moves to another. If it's within a certain short time between notes, it must interpret it as to be played simultaneously. Both methods seem to have merits.


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Wed Oct 31 said:


> Kirk Hunter's method is pretty good and does let you play polyphonically. I'm not sure but it must be based on how quickly one note moves to another. If it's within a certain short time between notes, it must interpret it as to be played simultaneously. Both methods seem to have merits.


i tried kirk hunters and it worked but it still made some mistakes (or more didnt do what i thought it should). i agree with ya both have merits. this spitfire way feels more towards delicate control of each voice and i love that


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks for the update & the quick hotfix!
I downloaded yesterday before going to bed, almost going creazy, installing it all over and over again with slightly different steps. It didn't work.
I am very glad you made that hotfix!!! Thanks!


----------



## Kralc

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks for the great update!

And I can't believe I've been calling it Loeg*r*ia this whole time... is the r really silent? :oops:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

According to many Welsh friends the R is silent.

It's pronounced like...

Log Ear

C.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Is anyone else getting strange hi pitched sounds when you activate round robin on the legato strings? It sounds normal without the interval round robin but doesn't sound useable with round robin on.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> According to many Welsh friends the R is silent.
> 
> It's pronounced like...
> 
> Log Ear
> 
> C.



Thank you! Wow, I certainly was pronouncing it incorrectly....something like Low Egg Ree Ah. Wasn't even close.


----------



## 667

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

1.1 Hi Strings attack on low velocity / low dynamics sustains is quite long (500ms?). Is there an easy way to tweak this in Kontakt? I'd like to edit more to my liking and re-save.


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



667 @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> 1.1 Hi Strings attack on low velocity / low dynamics sustains is quite long (500ms?). Is there an easy way to tweak this in Kontakt? I'd like to edit more to my liking and re-save.


why dont ya just play high velocity that gives a nice sharp attack for me. dont know for sure but i think this long attack is in the recorded samples not programming so not sure if we can tweak



Echoes in the Attic said:


> Is anyone else getting strange hi pitched sounds when you activate round robin on the legato strings?


did ya grab the hotfix they sent out. my project was having this problem but the hotfix fixed it.


----------



## 667

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



radec @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> 667 @ Thu Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 Hi Strings attack on low velocity / low dynamics sustains is quite long (500ms?). Is there an easy way to tweak this in Kontakt? I'd like to edit more to my liking and re-save.
> 
> 
> 
> why dont ya just play high velocity that gives a nice sharp attack for me. dont know for sure but i think this long attack is in the recorded samples not programming so not sure if we can tweak
Click to expand...

Changing sample start point is probably really easy in Kontakt I just am not familiar with it as a sample editor (I use it as sample player exclusively).

Spitfire traditionally keeps a bit of the "front end" of a sample recording due to belief that is where its "life" lies. So do a few others. But this has changed quite a bit from 1.0 to 1.1. I'm sure there's a happy medium (500ms is too much in my opinion but happy to do this in Kontakt in my own patches rather than make Spitfire issue more hotfixes) 

Also, much prefer the soft attack to the hard attack. It's beautiful and beauty is why I bought Loegria.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

I am also having lots of difficulties with the unpredictable attacks , mostly in the high strings. When I play the lows I get nearly the same result as with other libraries. But the high strings always end in chaos. At the moment I would call it unusable. Juggling with the ADSR controls gives more chaos. There is definitly something wrong or needs more finetuning. It seems as if I get only very slow attack or very hard attack. But there is no in between, which I would need all the time for the tempo I am using mostly.
If In remember right, Cinematic strings 2 also change the attack time according to velocity, but the effect is much softer and smoother there.

BTW: I did not get a message about a hotfix. How do I find out whether I need one?


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



Sid Francis @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> But the high strings always end in chaos. At the moment I would call it unusable.


definitely a bit of an overstatement saying its unusable. i find the patch usable and ive been composing non stop with loegria since the update. 

i know what ya mean about no middle ground tho, the attack is either hard or soft would love some kind of in between.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



> But this has changed quite a bit from 1.0 to 1.1. I'm sure there's a happy medium (500ms is too much in my opinion but happy to do this in Kontakt in my own patches rather than make Spitfire issue more hotfixes) Smile


+1 More even when you activate the round robin feature, some start imediately, others take there time, which makes it really difficult to play & edit.


----------



## radec

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

are ya guys getting this with sustains or with half sustains?

out of curiosity i tried half sustains (i hadnt tried them in 1.1 yet) and i think im getting what you guys are talking about... 500ms of silence before some notes but real inconsistent.

full sus seems fine tho...


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps - 

We've worked out why this is happening - a hot fix is in the works for that patch...

Bear with us!

Paul :D


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Radec: If you heard what it sounds like on MY side of the screen, when I try to play a simple melody with relaxed medium attack and tempo you would agree. Unusable was no overstatement but an understatement because I did not want to be rude to Paul and Christian. But I were really angry about Loegria because it is not really for free and I only bought it for the strings which do not work right for me at the moment. And since I use about 6 different string libraries at the moment which do not make any problems I thought it might be the new lib which gives the pain.
I found out in the meantime, that part of the problem was a changed velocity curve of my master keyboard. I reset it and 30% of the problem is gone. Please consider that different keyboards may give very different results according to their very different response. I could imagine that with a hammer action-keyboard results would be better but I am a synth player and play on a very light-weight keyboard which responses quite dynamically. In the past I heard the same piano library played from different keyboards and you would not have thought that you hear the same lib. Day and Night

Funny thing is, that the half sustains are working much better here than the full sustains , RR always activated.
Because the halfs are really unique on the market and sound so wonderful I am anxiously waiting for the hotfix to get them to sound right. Good luck, Paul, to find the bugs.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Bug found Sid, hotfix coming soon, minor problem with our mail server that's all. Apologies for these teethers, we're pushing the envelope under the bonnet and want to make the lib as feature rich as you have all requested. This is why Paul suggests that you keep the v1.0 instruments so if you're not sure about changes we've made you can always refer to the original released instruments. 

Thanks as always for feedback though.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## OLB

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks so much guys for this great update, I'm such a huge fan of Spitfire. Loving all the (quick) fixes and enhancements.

One question about the updated legato extensions. The high strings are lovely, may be I've missed something but haven't the low strings been extended? 

Thanks!
Lennert


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Looking forward to the new hot fix. The round robin legatos seem to have many problems. Some notes have an almost one second delay before they are heard. There are a couple things I wonder if are a problem or are meant to be that way. I don't see much difference in the transition speed slider in legato, but maybe it's meant to be quite subtle? I'm also noticing in the RR legato that several tunings go out of tune and sound like a rather dissonant note overlap.

Question about the hot fixes: Do we simply open the Connect application and download again? It will grab the newest package? This is what I did for the first hot fix.

cheers


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Lennert - 

No we didn't extend the Low strings in the end as they already cross over into the high strings range.

But we did do a lot of tweaks (RTs etc) and also add the new 'hard attack' functionality.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Echoes, it sounds like you didn't update the script with the script hotfix.

Please be patient as we are working on a fix for the timing issue (this was inadvertently introduced by some of the new functionality) and you should get that today.

You'll get an email, wait until then to download, you don't need to download the entire product again.

Its probably worth pointing out at this stage that the Strings High patch has over 630 groups in it, there is an awful lot going on under the hood to make it so nice and easy to play.

Its inevitable that occasionally one little part of a patch will go slightly wrong, but rest assured that we get fixes out as quickly as possible.

in the meantime, if for whatever reason you prefer to work with the previous v1.0 patches, they do still work.

Hopefully we'll get the fix out later today but I'm testing it rigorously before then to ensure that everyone has a smooth update experience.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Hi Paul,

I'm waiting for all issues to be sorted out before purchasing Albion 2 (1.1)

Hopefully you have it all under control soon.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## radec

dunno what ya waiting for muziksculp, 1.0 has been fantastic for me and tho 1.1 has some great goodies i wouldnt say theyre essential

just got the hotfix now and testing it out. thanks paul and co. how quickly ya turn around these fixes is incredible


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



muziksculp @ Fri Nov 02 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I'm waiting for all issues to be sorted out before purchasing Albion 2 (1.1)
> 
> Hopefully you have it all under control soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



?

I'm genuinely bewildered.

There was a very small problem with the update, which affected two articulations out of 14 in one patch.

The only thing we offered this update for was FREE additional functionality, to extend the legato ranges, and offer a few other tweaks that were requested.

Nothing is 'out of control' and the library functions correctly, as it did on day 1 of when we offered it for sale.

It was released on the day we said it would be, we didn't take anyone's money in a presale.

I'm confused about this continuing meme about supposed problems.

Its really very disheartening when we are working so hard to provide a great product. I'd go so far as to say that our products are 99.9% there when we release, and when that odd bug creeps up that we haven't found through testing we fix it immediately.

:|


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Just received the email about the hot fix. Downloaded and reinstalled and I see that the high strings are now called Strings Hi Hotfix. Unfortunately it didn't fix the issue of delayed attack on many notes. It only happens with round dobin and it always appears to be the fourth note in a given RR cycle (edit: third in the cycle actually). I would say the delay is over half a second. It is still usable without using round robin, but I would say the round robin is not currently usable. I tried to dig in and find the sample to see if it was the sample itself, but I couldn't find the sample. There are so many groups (I don't envy the editing of this patch!) and I honestly can't figure out how to bring up the waveform of a round robin sample (unless it's a much smaller patch and the group is obvious).

A couple other issues with the legato highs (not in round robin):
first D# up to 2nd G - strange ringing that sounds like ring mod. only on transition between these two notes. not when playing G on it's own.
2nd E and F - weird tone comes in after the attack. Happens with notes alone, not the transition. About a half second in, it sounds like there's a faint duck in the background. Doesn't happen with other notes.

Just a thought - did an email go out about the first hot fix? I'm just wondering if maybe that email was delayed and I only installed the first hot fix.

thanks


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



muziksculp @ Fri Nov 02 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I'm waiting for all issues to be sorted out before purchasing Albion 2 (1.1)
> 
> Hopefully you have it all under control soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



No need to wait. It's quite usable. Only the RR legato high strings are a no-go currently. That and other minor things don't affect it overall too much. I'm sure they'll sort out any remaining issues quickly.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Echoes,

I'd urge you to contact us via our support ticket system.

The RR legato is based on a cycle of 3 and we can't reproduce what you are experiencing here.

Did you follow my instruction video precisely?

I can't really do tech support via a public forum, it takes up too much bandwidth for others.

Please use our ticket support system and we'll work out why you are experiencing a problem.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Well, if it's any consolation after these last few posts, based on what's in them, I can't reproduce that delay problem either. If there is something to it, it must be very minor. Hopefully a tech support request will get Echoes sorted out. I can hear "2nd E and F - weird tone comes in after the attack. Happens with notes alone, not the transition. About a half second in, it sounds like there's a faint duck in the background" if I listen very carefully, but it certainly is not even a minor problem....in my opinion.

And Muziksculp, as others have reassured you there's no need to assume there's something terribly wrong here that needs to be fixed before it's safe to purchase. This library is well programmed, solid, reliable and well supported, so no need to hesitate with a purchase. Please note all the positive comments.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Sorry but to show that I am not ill in my mind and that what echoes experienced is quite real I just made some small sound test. I downloaded the hotfix, deleted the nkr and nkc files and put the new nkr file at its place. Then I deleted the old "The Albion Orchestra - Loegria Sessions v1.1" and replaced it with the new one. I loaded the "String hi fix" patch and changed nothing with it, just activated the half legatos. Then I made some easy and not very challenging solo line recordings. I quantized the velocity to 40 afterwards in the piano roll. When I don´t do this, the effects become worse .

First in the new extended upper legato range: everything okay so far.
https://www.box.com/s/nkd5xe3bnsm5dkl6h44a

Then a bit lower: I get obvious jumps in the different attacks, best hearable in the upper 5 tones of the "real" legato range.
https://www.box.com/s/pd25q5x7behj4xfz8t3x

Then with RR activated. The upper G of the "real"legato range has a long delay every now and then, might be one of the 3 RRs. Additionally there is some really awful sounding mistuned note coming up
https://www.box.com/s/x5d239x15fa27id4vnxn

Since I don´t need the RRs I can live with the last. But the different attacks make the playing of an emotional and flowing solo legato line impossible. This all is quite masked when you play chords and progressions and this might be the reason why some members don´t notice it. But as soon as you play melody lines it becomes quite obvious.
I can live with the 1.0 version but I really appreciate the upper legato range and hope that you get this fixed.

Edit: I forgot to mention: I just tested the normal halfs and they behave normal and sound very good, attacks are consistent and playable. It might be that in the legato patches there are some legato transitions inserted too loud, just a guess...


----------



## hector

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

i create a lot of music with loegria now (including the Hi Strings) and saying that the flowing, emotional solo legato lines are 'impossible' is just not so right. it's no different to another library in that utilize the mod wheel, sometimes the expression pedal and tweak your note timings to suit the melodies. it always baffles me that people still expect to sit at the keyboards, play something and for it sound like a final piece magically.

there are for sure intervals that might be louder than i want, or the human mistake in the recordings, but over all, to say it's 'impossible' just annoys me, because it's been possible since the first loegrias and continues in the update.


----------



## hector

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

I've created a lot of music with Loegria now (with the Hi Strings) and saying that flowing, emotional solo legato lines are 'impossible' is just not so right. It's no different to any other library in that you need to utilize the mod wheel, sometimes the expression pedal and tweak your note timings to suit the melody. It baffles me that people still expect to sit at a keyboard, play something and for it to magically sound like a finished piece of music without massage and tweaks.

There are for sure intervals that might be a touch louder than I'd want, or the odd human mistake in the recordings, but these can be dealt with and over all, to say it's 'impossible' just annoys me, because it's been possible since the first Loegria and continues to be in the update.

If I was working on something proper, I would spend much longer, but this is me with 1.1 hotfix and the past 2 minutes of my time literally: https://www.box.com/s/thau2veveg8ken9cbrjv


----------



## windshore

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



muziksculp @ 11/2/2012 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I'm waiting for all issues to be sorted out before purchasing Albion 2 (1.1)
> 
> Hopefully you have it all under control soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



This is such a wonderfully naive statement, that I just wanted thank you for literally making me laugh out loud! And when you have all of _your_ issues sorted out, I'm sure you'll then be ready replace John Williams. :wink:


----------



## mark812

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



windshore @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> This is such a wonderfully naive statement, that I just wanted thank you for literally making me laugh out loud! And when you have all of _your_ issues sorted out, I'm sure you'll then be ready replace John Williams. :wink:



:lol:


----------



## williemyers

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



Sid Francis @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> Then with RR activated. The upper G of the "real"legato range has a long delay every now and then, might be one of the 3 RRs. Additionally there is some really awful sounding mistuned note coming up
> https://www.box.com/s/x5d239x15fa27id4vnxn


Sid, thanks for taking the time to make these examples, they really help in understanding what you are experiencing.
In the hopes that the following may help identify the problem, I wanted to comment that - while I am *NOT* experiencing the delay problems that Sid's getting with Alby II 1.1 - I *DID* experience these exact problems with CS2 a while back! 
And the one thing that Alby II and CS2 have in common? ....Kontakt.... (full 5, in my case). 
And, while this may not help Sid and others, I had to do a Kontakt re-boot in order to get the delay to take a holiday. But, it felt very much like a Kontakt/RAM issue....


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks everyone.

Sid - thanks for your examples.

Here's the thing: THIS is why we NEED people to report things to our support system, and NOT to just post issues in various places around the internet.

You may think that Kontakt is kontakt, so any issues experienced by one person are experienced by all - this is ABSOLUTELY not the case!!

We think we are aware what might be causing Sid's issue - so if I was in support contact with him, I would send him a test nki, see if that fixed it, and we could collate these tweaks into one single update.

Trying to do this blind via multiple fora is just impossible.

Sid - please re-download the update. We've made that tweak globally to all our customers nkis, so if it fixes your issue, it should also fix anyone elses who also experiences this, by simply re-downloading the update.

I've been composing with this update all week, and not come across any of the issues we have recently hotfixed.

We NEED you guys to communicate with us via our support system!! Thats what its there for!!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thank you very much for your help, Paul. I will do so as soon as I am less ill..;-( (caught a terrible cold)
Btw: I only posted my examples here because I know you are around. But you are right nevertheless. I will communicate directly with you if problems persist.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

I sent a support request on this issue and received a quick reply from Paul so they're working on it. I think it was still good to post the example so that others can see they are not alone and that it's not intended behaviour.

I actually get the problem with both the full and half section legatos. Only on that G note in RR, which used to be the highest note before they extended it.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



windshore @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> muziksculp @ 11/2/2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> I'm waiting for all issues to be sorted out before purchasing Albion 2 (1.1)
> 
> Hopefully you have it all under control soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a wonderfully naive statement, that I just wanted thank you for literally making me laugh out loud! And when you have all of _your_ issues sorted out, I'm sure you'll then be ready replace John Williams. :wink:
Click to expand...


I'm glad I made you laugh, laughing is good for you. :mrgreen: 

Oh well, given the various posts I was reading on this thread that mention some issues with the 1.1 update, I see no need for rushing into purchasing, since Spitifre is pretty fast in fixing any minor/major issues with their products. Maybe being a bit cautious before buying is a laughable matter here, but I would rather wait, than keep updating a products that needs some minor tweaks.

Have a Great Weekend,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks again everyone who is using our site/ support address for feedback. Our new ticketing service enquiry system really works a treat so as Paul suggests any problems you have please report them via these channels.

I'm with muziksculp, I don't think anyone should jump into a purchase during these troubled times which is why VI-C is a brilliant place to seek advice from like-minded composers. I do however feel that repeatedly stating that "I'm not going to buy until" is less useful for a board as it forms a consensus, or more acurately (as Paul put it) a meme based on a user or users who don't actually use the product, which is little or no use to anyone here.

I speak not only as a developer but also as a composer and my reaction to the above post in that role is "really?.... that's a terrible pity" as I have now been using this library in some form for well over 8 months. It's on the 12 part Sinbad, two big (ish) UK films, the latest series of Fresh Meat and will be coming to a season of "Poirot" to you soon. And it brings me nothing but joy.

So I guess it would be great if this thread could return to a more creative, constructive, educated and helpful discussion that benefits all. As opposed to a bug report list or place to register one's shopping plans.

Thanks to those for the bug reports direct, there may be one more small tweak but we really don't want to hound everyone with HotFixes when it seems 98% of our users are happy and away.

Keep an eye here, or hereabouts, and on our website. There may be an announcement soon. A whopper, a year's work that we have been able to miraculously keep secret.......

Imagine a train set, any..... train set???........

xxx


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



british_bpm @ 4th November said:


> There may be an announcement soon. A whopper, a year's work that we have been able to miraculously keep secret.......
> 
> Imagine a train set, any..... train set???........
> 
> xxx




Please tell us it's the word _sections_ you're alluding to...


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



Josquin @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> british_bpm @ 4th November said:
> 
> 
> 
> There may be an announcement soon. A whopper, a year's work that we have been able to miraculously keep secret.......
> 
> Imagine a train set, any..... train set???........
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us it's the word _sections_ you're alluding to...
Click to expand...


Word sections?


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



british_bpm @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> Josquin @ Sun Nov 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ 4th November said:
> 
> 
> 
> There may be an announcement soon. A whopper, a year's work that we have been able to miraculously keep secret.......
> 
> Imagine a train set, any..... train set???........
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us it's the word _sections_ you're alluding to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word sections?
Click to expand...


I am sorry ... I don't get what any of you is trying to say!  Maybe lost in translation ...


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



> Imagine a train set, any..... train set???........



An old steam train set doing lot of noise??

Can't wait to know what you're preparing!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



> An old steam train set doing lot of noise??
> Can't wait to know what you're preparing!



Old trains: Pipes, Metal, Air, Steam:

Either Woodwinds, Brass ore a concert Organ :3


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*



Bernard Duc @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> Imagine a train set, any..... train set???........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old steam train set doing lot of noise??
Click to expand...


Darn! I've gave too much away... sheez!

:wink:


----------



## windshore

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

would LOVE to have a really good steam calliope!

but he said train "set" hmmm


----------



## playz123

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Well a train set was often composed of the train and a circular track, and the train went around and around the track, so maybe it has something to do with repetitions (trills?).  An engine puffing steam could suggest a pipe organ or caliope?  Didn't see the word "steam" in the original post; that was added by a respondent. Anyway, 'your' guess is as good as mine. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Just wanted to mention that the last patch by Paul solved my problems with the high legatos and the RRs. I listened through the other patches again and I feel a bit sorry if I gave the impression to some members, that Loegria is not fully working yet. Since everything else seems to work brilliantly. Also the TM Patches are very very useful as they are where I thought the programming might be very tricky and might produce some artifacts. But everything is just sounding great.
So unfortunately I hit exactly that one weak spot that did not yet work well with my system :oops: . But however: The half high legatos will find lots of use in my music now. Thanks Paul for caring and helping so quickly!!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Problem solved here as well thanks to support. Turns out the connect software wasn't giving me the latest update so it was sent to me. Timing is fixed now.

The new fast attacks on the longs is very useful, as are the TM patches.


----------



## Ed

People do need to understand that no library will ever be perfect.

I will be the first to criticise if it doesnt work properly, especially show stopping bugs. But there are no issues like this Albion 2, there's things I'd tweak but thats touchups. If you're waiting to buy a library like this until its perfect, you'll wait forever. If you buy it now and think you are disappointed and shouldn't have bought it until it was "fixed", you'd have never been happy.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

I'm sure we'll open a new thread soon, but I think the Spitfire home page looks quite cool at the moment.....


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

that's true. i just had a look at it but hesitated to write something about my excitation for all the new laboratories. I am also curious about the new wicked thing of the jaggerman.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

First find on google:
http://de.spongepedia.org/index.php/Smi ... Man_Jensen

 Though I think they meant something different!


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Something that combine fantasy and horror... Something that is related with childhood... Maybe with carnival and carousel??... And with set trains...


----------



## jleckie

This will teach other developers who would rather remain completely SILENT when new releases are eminent. lol. 

The speculation is fun!


----------



## Kralc

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Ooohh. What could it be??? Regardless, I'm buying it.  

And still loving Loegria!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

I finally went ahead and purchased Albion 2 (Loegria) :lol: 

WOW ! and now .... a new and very mysterious new library from Spitfire ! 

oh boy... I wonder what they have next ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## maraskandi

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Train set like this one..??? 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstop ... ilway.html

Up in the gallery..... blooming like a "flour bomb" unisoning like a rugby crowd....

My guess is Albion 3 - Quasi-hymnal Chorus

Word sections?


----------



## brett

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

I just wanted to post my feedback for v1.1. The new longs with modified attack are heaps better - no more sucking! Lovely thanks guys. 

My workflow is heavily dependent on Kontakt banks and sketching with both the string hi and lo patches record enabled. In keeping with this approach I've saved a separate version of each patch, articulation locked and named accordingly (ie strings hi - sordino, strings hi - trem etc) this means that keyswitches don't need to be consistent or out of the playable range, and I can select the same articulation for both hi and lo patches at the same time. This works well once setup, and going into the instrument options and tweaking the CC7 range helps with volume matching across hi and lo. 

I friggin' love the sweet sounds, particularly from the half sections. 

Cheers


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Spitfire Albion II - Loegria- v1.1 update now released! POLY LEGATO walkthru!*

Thanks Brett!



NEW DEMO!!

Thanks to Nexus Trix & Red Earth (Red aka Rohan of this parish) for this great demonstration of Loegria in a different context.

The non-orchestral drum sounds are Nexus' own collection - everything orchestral on here is from Loegria -- with a small hint of the solo strings behind!

Enjoy.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Order_Of_The_Rose_Spitfire_Loegria.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## David Story

Thanks, sounds huge. I love Rohan's work. Nexus has epic perc.
What are the synth sounds? They blend well with the orchestra.


----------



## MA-Simon

Very nice!

So, with Albion III coming etc.
When can we expect the 4 mini modules to be released?
Actually looking forward to the crumhorns.


----------



## Resoded

There's a pretty big leap in volume at exactly 66 when using the mod wheel on the hi strings patch. Is this a problem everyone has? Is it perhaps possible for you guys at Spitfire to smoothen it out a bit?


----------



## Shibata

MA-Simon @ Sat Dec 01 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> So, with Albion III coming etc.
> When can we expect the 4 mini modules to be released?
> Actually looking forward to the crumhorns.



Up
What about the synths?


----------

